# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Если вы хотите выйти из депрессии

## qwe

Здравствуйте, товарищи)
О себе: мне за 30. Очень хорошо знаю что такое депрессия, так как пережила в 20 лет очень качественную и тяжелую, не один год, и вообще, можно сказать, заново училась разговаривать после этого.
Но я тогда сама вышла из этих состояний, без посторонней помощи - психолога итп И сейчас, я думаю, у меня есть некий иммунетет. Проблемы в жизни и сейчас есть и некоторые довольно сложные и надолго, но уже снаружи, а не внутри. Тем не менее это не доводит меня уже до такого выпадания из жизни. Из интереса проходила психиатрические тесты - результаты хорошие.

После всего, естественно, у меня накопилось масса вещей, методов итп, которые на самом деле могут помочь человеку, который ищет выход. И я бы могла на этом форуме потихоньку что-нибудь выкладывать периодически - смотрю, что тут ничего подобного нет. Буду рада, если это кому-нибудь поможет.

Самореклама: http://kiev.ko.olx.ua/obyavlenie/psi...n-IDc7VWW.html

----------


## merryunbirthday

здравствуйте) спасибо за предложение, я бы почитала.

----------


## qwe

Раз возражений нет, начну со вступления. 

Есть известное выражение: "Разделяй и властвуй". В случае борьбы с депрессией эта тактика очень хорошо работает, и можно даже перефразировать точнее: "Определяй и властвуй". Потому что почти невозможно решить проблему, которую не определил, или определил (назвал), но не осознал. И вообще, существует загадочное явление, которое заключается в том, что, если ты можешь высказать проблему в присутствии других людей, то, с этого момента, ее уже можно решить.
"Разделяй" тоже работает неплохо, так как слона трудно съесть за раз и целиком, но проще по частям.

Если кто-то скажет, что я пишу банальности, то:
1. я пишу только те вещи, в практической пользе которых уверена или пробовала на себе.
2. пишу, даже если они всем известны, чтобы лишний раз обратить на них внимание.
3. считаю, что лучше банальность, но эффективная, чем оригинальность, но ведущая к блужданию.
4. обратить внимание нужно для того, чтобы произвести действие.
5. только целенаправленные усилия и действия что-то дадут. Ничего само не пройдет.
6. Ничего само не пройдет - проверено  :Wink:  

 В интернете можно почитать определения, что такое депрессия. Например Википедия говорит, что
Депре́ссия (от лат. deprimo — «давить», «подавить») — это психическое расстройство, характеризующееся «депрессивной триадой»: снижением настроения и утратой способности переживать радость (ангедония), нарушениями мышления (негативные суждения, пессимистический взгляд на происходящее и т. д.), двигательной заторможенностью. При депрессии снижена самооценка, наблюдается потеря интереса к жизни и привычной деятельности. В некоторых случаях человек, страдающий ею, может начать злоупотреблять алкоголем или иными психотропными веществами.

Но для себя полезно и просто необходимо сделать собственное описание. И не пожалеть на это столько времени и бумаги, сколько понадобится. (лучше писать на бумаге - позже расскажу)
*От чего именно я хочу избавиться?*
Перечислить нужно именно свои личные, индивидуальные проблемы. при этом стараться называть вещи своими именами, как есть, без приукрашиваний или замалчиваний, даже если это неприятно, а именно:
1. Свои конкретные физические дискомфорты. Какие болезни, ощущения в теле происходят? Болезни описывать, как набор фактических ощущений. Знать диагноз типа "гастрит" хорошо, но по факту, мы имеем дело с конкретными болями в конкретном месте.
2. Эмоции, чувства, переживания, страхи, которые присутствуют постоянно или время от времени, которые выводят из равновесия, лишают сил и проч., т.е. деструктивные. 
3. Тяжелые мысли, убеждения, выводы...
4. Внешние обстоятельства, которые осложняют жизнь.

Для чего это нужно и что это даст?
1. Экстериоризация (см. та же Википедия) позволит сбросить внутреннее напряжение, разгрузить психику, ум, в первую очередь, если делать описание тщательно и подробно. Еще это даст возможность "объять необъятное", посмотреть со стороны, на том основании (известная теорема), что "чтобы произвести изменения в системе, нужно выйти за ее пределы." Стабильная депрессия - это уже система. Пока мы варимся внутри, она управляет нами.
2. Разделение своих ощущений, переживаний на основные планы:
_тело_ (физические, соматические ощущения)
_душа_ (чувства, эмоции, переживания)
_ум_ (пока в широком смысле - мысли, взгляды, убеждения)
_обстоятельства_ (внешние)
Именно при депрессии, а уж тем более, если она осложнена другими явлениями, такими как психоз итп, все спутанно, все в беспорядке, смешиваются понятия и понимание своих внутренних и внешних процессов. Особенно в юности это осложняется отсутствием жизненного опыта и иллюзиями, зависимостью от эмоций. Поэтому, любым способом нужно стремиться к упорядоченности в сознании. 

При этом, прямо скажем, сознание - живая вещь и для него абсолютно нормально быть изменчивым и постоянно менять содержание, так и должно быть. Но это может быть интересным и комфортным процессом, который поддается нашему влиянию.

Даст ли это упражнение ощутимые результаты за один раз? Кому-то да, может дать существенный толчок, потому что он начнет лучше понимать себя. Даже парочка страхов может отпасть. Но чаще внутренняя инерция достаточно сильная. Поэтому правильно делать эту инвентаризацию время от времени, когда почувствуете необходимость.

Есть еще похожие методы из этой же области, известные и не очень.
ПС, надеюсь

----------


## qwe

Если вы хотите большего, то вот передача с весьма неплохим психотерапевтом. 
Не совсем пока знаю, как на этом форуме со ссылками, обстоят дела... но ссылок могу привести довольно много...

Депрессия и отсутствие желаний

----------


## merryunbirthday

> Не совсем пока знаю, как на этом форуме со ссылками, обстоят дела...


 в смысле? с ними все нормально.

спасибо. описания это главный способ который помог?

программу послушала, вроде интересный товарищ. вирусные мысли - наше всё. опросник Кеттелла примерно ту же цифру выдал, что у него, не знала что это так плохо.

но когда там начинается про прошлые жизни, телепатию и "в загробной жизни накажут"... омг.

----------


## qwe

> в смысле? с ними все нормально.
> спасибо. описания это главный способ который помог?
> программу послушала, вроде интересный товарищ. вирусные мысли - наше всё. опросник Кеттелла примерно ту же цифру выдал, что у него, не знала что это так плохо.
> но когда там начинается про прошлые жизни, телепатию и "в загробной жизни накажут"... омг.


 вряд ли это главный способ) это один из методов. Мне кажется, главное - это намерение _выйти_ само по себе. Я буду не каждый день писать)
У Ковалева есть и другие интересные вещи:

Психотехнологии воплощения желаний




я согласна, что прошлые жизни на любителя, хотя сама почему-то верю, что это есть.

----------


## qwe

Следующий способ из той же серии, но уже "не рациональный"

Утренние страницы

----------


## Простоя

Ковалев, конечно, прикольный мужик )) Его правда иногда заносит на поворотах. Ну да это нормально для бывшего невротика (сам признавался, что был им).
Не соглашусь с ним насчет необходимости заменять негативные мысли позитивными. Другие врачи советуют сначала учиться мыслить нейтрально вместо негатива, т.к. позитив просто будет казаться нереалистичным, а значит и толка не будет от такх псевдопозитив. мыслей. 

Насчет его теории прошлых жизней. Он вообще вроде в индуизм ударился. Раньше был буддистом, а потом что-то "занесло". Печалька, что доказательств нет никаких о жизни после смерти явных таких. Ну да ладно... 

Со вторым мужичком не знакома, но вроде смысл в этом есть. Часто столько мыслей проносится через наше сознание, а мы их даже не замечаем, а потом удивляемся, почему все так плохо. Начать осознавать и выражать свои мысли очень важно.

----------


## qwe

> Ковалев, конечно, прикольный мужик )) Его правда иногда заносит на поворотах. Ну да это нормально для бывшего невротика (сам признавался, что был им).
> Не соглашусь с ним насчет необходимости заменять негативные мысли позитивными. Другие врачи советуют сначала учиться мыслить нейтрально вместо негатива, т.к. позитив просто будет казаться нереалистичным, а значит и толка не будет от такх псевдопозитив. мыслей. 
> 
> Насчет его теории прошлых жизней. Он вообще вроде в индуизм ударился. Раньше был буддистом, а потом что-то "занесло". Печалька, что доказательств нет никаких о жизни после смерти явных таких. Ну да ладно...


 чувствуется немного "нервенность образа" артистическая)
мысли заменять - да, это не для всех случаев, однозначно, но, мне кажется, что он в курсе, просто не вдавался в детали... помимо мыслей есть же и все остальные слои 

а, вот, насчет теорий прошлой жизни. вы понимаете, что это для вас теория, а для него самая что ни на есть часть реальности?) поскольку, если вы не знаток эзотерики, или практик - до тех пор это будет выглядеть пустым звуком.
но я не буду никогда спорить о верованиях, благо у нас свобода вероисповедания пока)

----------


## merryunbirthday

> Мне кажется, главное - это намерение _выйти_ само по себе.


 вот с намерением/желанием как-то не очень. я этой темой больше интересуюсь из любопытства, хотя имеются проблемы просто неподъемные. 
к себе отношение как к подопытному кролику, отстраненное. могу пробовать всякие методы вроде тех, что Ковалев перечисляет, но далеко это не заходит. исследовательский интерес короче)

----------


## qwe

> вот с намерением/желанием как-то не очень. я этой темой больше интересуюсь из любопытства, хотя имеются проблемы просто неподъемные. 
> к себе отношение как к подопытному кролику, отстраненное. могу пробовать всякие методы вроде тех, что Ковалев перечисляет, но далеко это не заходит. исследовательский интерес короче)


 намерение очень даже может быть и без желания. Желание приятней, поскольку оно дает энергию, шире спектр переживаний. Намерение исследовать вполне себе полноценное намерение. тем более, что прежде чем принимать решение, полезно вопрос исследовать)

----------


## Простоя

> поскольку, если вы не знаток эзотерики, или практик - до тех пор это будет выглядеть пустым звуком.


 Интересно, а как можно быть уверенной, что личный эзотерический опыт действительно соответствует природе реальности, а не мой личный глюк? Хотелось бы, конечно, чтобы была жизнь за гранью.
Мне одна ясновидящая сказала, что я в прошлой жизни я была связана с искусством. Романтично )) 

Кстати, *qwe*, а у тебя была система, которая помогла выйти из депресии?
Мне вот порой кажется, что отрывочные методики без системы редко помогают. Нужно как-то последовательно решать личные проблемы. Например, сначала снять эффекты психотравмы, подлечить нервную систему, физически укрепить организм, потом лечить соц. фобию, и тд.
Какие мысли на этот счет?

----------


## qwe

> Интересно, а как можно быть уверенной, что личный эзотерический опыт действительно соответствует природе реальности, а не мой личный глюк?


 это такой сложный вопрос)) скажем, два глубоко провославных человека точно знают, какой опыт мистический, а какой от лукавого итп)) т.е. нужен хоть какой-то общий знаменатель




> Кстати, *qwe*, а у тебя была система, которая помогла выйти из депресии?
> Мне вот порой кажется, что отрывочные методики без системы редко помогают. Нужно как-то последовательно решать личные проблемы. Например, сначала снять эффекты психотравмы, подлечить нервную систему, физически укрепить организм, потом лечить соц. фобию, и тд.
> Какие мысли на этот счет?


 честно сказать, я всегда любила психологию почитать, эзотерику итп. но никогда чего-то одного не придерживалась, а тем более системы. Такие последовательные стратегии очень хороши, но в руках опытного профессионала, когда ему со стороны уже видна вся картина, мне кажется

----------


## qwe

Оказывается на форуме уже есть подобная тема)

*Книги, помогающие выйти из безвыходного состояния*

----------


## qwe

Следующее: ведение дневника
(о планировании, надеюсь, позже напишу)

Существует миллион способов вести дневник, для самых разных целей.
Это занятие полезно для тренировки усидчивости, выдержки, внимания, терпения и прочих подобных ценных качеств, особенно тем, кому их от природы не хватает.

Если ведется классический дневник, в котором мы описываем события дня, это также развивает память и мышление, позволяет научиться быстро проводить анализ событий, структурирование, со временем повышает спонтанность реакций, эффективность.

Дневник любого формата дает возможность фиксировать внимание на предмете. Это незаменимо, когда в какой-то ситуации мысли путаются от чрезмерных чувств. 

И, также, есть такой закон, одно из качеств внимания, - та сфера, которой мы внимание уделяем (тем более регулярно), быстрее и активнее развивается. Для таких случаев, могут подойти дневники для отслеживания каких-то состояний, определенных задач. Например, статистика утверждает, что у тех, кто фиксирует результаты своего труда по решению какой-то проблемы, проблемы решаются в несколько раз быстрей.

Когда мы перечитываем дневник, мы часто узнаем о себе что-то новое. Иногда даже можно выявить, как работает собственная интуиция, когда она "предупреждает" о событиях.

Дневник помогает быть честным с самим собой, бумаге многое можно рассказать. А это снимает напряжение, которое возникает при необходимости (или привычке) "играть в игры" в жизни...

Кстати о бумаге. Почему записи от руки лучше действуют, чем всякие заметки в электронном виде?
Физические движения, в процессе письма, значительно сильней оказывают воздействие на работу мозга, на связь с подсознанием. В наши дни, все мы, в подавляющем большинстве, учимся писать в том возрасте, когда у человека еще яркое и живое детское восприятие. Когда многие впечатления усваиваются всерьез и надолго, как положительные, так и деструктивные. Пишущий от руки активизирует внутренние связи, смысловые, эмоциональные и мн.др. и получает возможность сильней повлиять на себя, действительно совершить перемены.

----------


## merryunbirthday

если что, я никуда не делась, тема интересна, читаю просто молча) 
писать/говорить сложновато

----------


## qwe

> если что, я никуда не делась, тема интересна, читаю просто молча) 
> писать/говорить сложновато


 спасибо за доверие))
но взятое соцобязательство обязуюсь выполнять где-то раз в неделю. к сожалению сейчас не очень много времени. А прежде чем писать, иногда надо подумать.

хотя, вот:

*Питерская школа коучинга*, трудно даже с кем-то сравнить, очень много информации самой разнообразной, в том числе новейших тенденций в области. Периодически бесплатные вебинары. На мой вкус, Олег потрясающе умеет объяснять.

*Видео*
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheOlegMatv/videos

----------


## Простоя

Подписалась на канал. Посмотрю на досуге. Все лучше, чем повторять одни и те же негативные мысли по кругу.

----------


## qwe

понравилось: http://olegmatveev.livejournal.com/1745317.html

Почему не помогает психотерапия?

Человек является сложной системой, включающей в себя чувства, разум, телесные ощущения.

Если мы возьмем разум, то он похож на компьютер в нем содержится информация, добытая не нами и не для нас. Кто-то когда то, в совершенно других условиях, при других событиях, для других людей, что-то придумал или сделал выводы и принял решения. Тогда эти выводы и решения оказались подходящими и эффективными. И как эффективные и безопасные (что очень важно!) были переданы потомкам.

Пример: еще несколько лет назад, купая младенцев, в ванночку, на дно, стелили пеленку. Зачем и для чего никто объяснить не мог, говорили, что так посоветовала мама или бабушка. Так, мол безопаснее. А смысл в том, что раньше детей купали в деревянных корытах. И опасность занозить ребенка была серьезной. Теперь ванночки пластмассовые. Но желание обезопасить малыша живо. А действие стало нелепым.

Поэтому то, что сложено в нашем уме, чаще всего принадлежит не нам лично. Каким уникальным контентом обладаете вы? Это ваш опыт, ваши решения и убеждения. Они же были, чаще всего, сделаны в самом раннем возрасте. Эрик Берн утверждал, что жизненный сценарий пишется до 4-х лет, и к 6 годам отделываются детали.

Какие решения рождаются в голове 2-4 летнего ребенка? «Мне не дают играть с телефоном, смотреть мультики, не жалеют, не обнимают, отталкивают, говорят, что я плохой, глупый, неаккуратный, непослушный, мамино наказание,» и т.д. и т.п. Вывод – «меня нельзя любить, я плохой, я никчемный». По терминологии Транзактного Анализа – жизненная позиция «Я-не ОКей». И такой бедолага так ведет себя, так строит свои взаимоотношения с другими, так ведет свои дела, чтобы подтвердить свою жизненную позицию неудачника. Делает он это, естественно, НЕОСОЗНАННО.

Как мы пытаемся поступать, если все идет не так, как надо? Пытаемся анализировать и делать правильные выводы. А также прогнозировать, как все должно произойти иначе.

Берем то, что есть (факты) и что надо сделать, чтобы, стало лучше. К услугам аналитика запас своих и ЧУЖИХ решений и сценариев, заботливо накопленных и сложенных в уме. От перемены мест слагаемых получается «как всегда» или «то же самое, что было в прошлом году в Одессе».

Даже если ум найдет что-то новое, или знает, как сделать правильно («Занимайтесь зарядкой и ешьте полезную пищу»), наше подсознание алаверды использует программу-автомат, которая сделает «как всегда». Потому как привычно, безопасно и когда то способствовало адаптации к среде.

Вот эти программы-автоматы и являются нашими проблемами. Применяя их, мы не поступаем, как требуют обстоятельства «здесь и сейчас», а используем старые схемы.

Многие люди, которые нередко являются также родителями, относятся к ребенку как к полуфабрикату, который нуждается в правильном приготовлении. И вот такой горе-повар, заметим – чаще всего без специального образования(впрочем, и оно часто не помогает, а порой и откровенно вредит) берется довести полуфабрикат до вкусного блюда.

Ребенка обтесывают, ошкуривают, воспитывают, обучают. На результат без слез не взглянешь.

Как мы поступаем с маленькой личностью?

Категория УМ:

Ты говоришь глупости.
Твое мнение никого не интересует.
Мал еще мне указывать!
Ты порешь чушь.
Как мне надоели твои фантазии.
Ты опять врешь.
Не выдумывай.
Тошно слушать.
Вот вырастешь, будешь сам решать…

Категория «ЧУВСТВА»:

Перестань реветь.
Что за нежности?
Не будь трусом.
Не злись на меня.
Что это ты такой грустный?
Ты же не девчонка, чтобы…
Девочки не дерутся
Перестань топать, угол поставлю…
Еще одна истерика, и я…
Будешь дуться, вообще не…
Мало ли, что ты хочешь…

Категория «ДЕЙСТВИЯ»:

Еще раз так поступишь
Не трогай
Не ломай
Тебе в руки ничего давать нельзя
Лучше не делай это
Чтобы больше никогда так не поступал
Дай, я сама

Результат обучения:

чувства – это плохо, стыдно, вредно, обременяет других, никому не нужны, задразнят.
Мысли – ты глупый, ничего путного придумать или сказать не можешь
Делать – опасно, обругают, засмеют, раскритикуют, все равно ничего не получится.

Отсюда желания нашего внутреннего Ребенка:

Пусть все остается по-прежнему. Только бы ничего не менялось. Не хочу никаких проблем.

То есть страх изменений. (Детский закон Мэрфи: Все изменения только к худшему).

Как внешних, так и внутренних. Изменения воспринимаются как катастрофа и обрушение привычного мироустройства.

Не хочу принимать решения, нести ответственность и чувствовать «плохие» чувства. Пусть кто-нибудь сделает это за меня.

Если я буду жалким, меня сочтут безопасным, милым, маленьким и будут жалеть и спасать.

Если ничего не делать, не будет ошибок, критики, ругани и стыда.

я взрослый

Чувства – вытесняются, игнорируются, обесцениваются.

Мыслям, себе, детям, близким, другим и жизни не доверяем.

Укоряем, ругаем и стыдим себя за непродуктивную деятельность и лень, пополам с завистью и злостью на более удачливых.

Разговоры о борьбе с собственными недостатками остаются не более чем сотрясением воздуха. Ибо глупо бороться со своим носом, рукой или спиной– все это части себя самого. А недостатки – это то, что кому-то не нравится. Вспомним чудную фразу отечественного классика: «Я не серебряный рубль, чтобы всем нравится». Любой ребенок не подозревает, что у него есть недостатки, пока его не начинают воспитывать. Именно поэтому и любит себя целиком и полностью. Чему с трудом и за большие деньги учатся потом «воспитанные» взрослые. С сомнительным успехом.

Так почему не помогает психотерапия?

Потому, что не хотим меняться и выходить из зоны комфорта.

Позволяем автопилоту вести нас по привычным кривым дорожкам, не замечая красот и изобилия жизни.

А теперь – выигрыши по Эрику Берну.

Внутренний психологический выигрыш позволяет продолжать находиться в зоне комфорта и ничего не делать, не предпринимать никаких усилий для выхода из нее. Сохраняет привычный психологический фон.

Внешний психологический выигрыш дает человеку возможность избегать внешнего психологического напряжения и возможность ухода из внешних ситуаций, неприятных психологически. Это уход в наркотики, алкоголь, фантазии.

Внутренний социальный выигрыш. Стереотипные социальные взаимодействия дают ощущение компетентности, уверенности в своей собственной социальной роли и адекватности социальной среде. Основание для признания собственной ценности. Ощущения «я такой же, как все. По крайней мере, не хуже».

Внешний социальный выигрыш – То, что человек чего-то добивается в жизни. Как умеет и может.

Биологический выигрыш это энергия внимания, которую человек получает в ходе взаимодействия с другими людьми. Не важно, позитивное или негативное внимание, важна энергия, которую он в любом случае получит. А впоследствии можно пережевывать результаты взаимодействия, жаловаться и обсуждать с друзьями и близкими (партнерами по играм), получая дополнительную энергию.

Экзистенциальный выигрыш – это поддержка жизненной позиции. По Э.Берну жизненная позиция дает человеку определенную устойчивость жизни, то есть, он, опираясь на нее, формирует свое поведение и ощущает себя в жизни уверенно. Любая жизненная позиция, позитивная или негативная (разрушительная) требует поддержки. При негативной (неОК) позиции привычные сюжеты постоянно разыгрываются во внешней жизни, порождая одни и те же ситуации и последствия, чтобы подтверждать сценарное решение _ Я- не ОКей.

----------


## Traumerei

Давно имелось желание с Вами обсудить некоторые детали... Ныне пишу всем, кому желаю, не таясь, а то как знать, может не представится возможности.




> жизненную позицию неудачника


 Тот, кто отказался от попытки выиграть - не может проиграть. Вступая в соревнование в любом случае один должен выйти победителем, а другой проигравшим (оба получают в награду опыт - "летопись ошибок")...то есть надо либо подавлять кого-либо, либо быть подавляемым (что из этого честнее, правильнее, лучше ?) стоит ли вовсе (детям) растолковывать критерии удачности/неудачности ? 

Вы уверены в необходимости изменений ? Кто Вам сказал, КАК делать правильно ? И неужели так фатально, если Ваше "правильно" отличается от чьего-либо чужого ? Есть ли иная надсубъективная истина, кроме самого сна бытия ?

По-моему подобные статьи пишутся людьми с латентной ненавистью (к своим же родителям - косвенным причинам "почему они стали такими, какими стали" т.е. самооправдание, которое нечем не лучше самоуничижения...всего-то экстраполирование) Как модно стало "жалеть" детей !  Разве детство длится вечно ? К ребёнку (уже с 5-ти летнего возраста) можно и нужно относиться как к "взрослому в миниатюре", то есть с полной серьёзностью...иное, что существует усталость, проблемы, стрессы..."Человек, который прививает своим детям навыки трудолюбия, обеспечивает их лучше, чем если бы он оставил им наследство"

Что  даёт выход из "зоны комфорта" помимо достижения той же самой "зоны " в противоположном углу поля? ("Работа равна произведению силы (F) на перемещение (S) и на косинус угла (a) между направлением действия силы и направлением перемещения" Сила расходуется, перемещение -тоже имеет место быть, а вот того самого косинуса, иначе - смысла, недостаток... ) Одно дело, если прежняя "зона" доставляет дискомфорт, а  в другом случае...так уж надо ли ?

----------


## qwe

> то есть надо либо подавлять кого-либо, либо быть подавляемым


  что до моего частного мнения, то: защищайся, но не начинай драку первым)




> Вы уверены в необходимости изменений ? Кто Вам сказал, КАК делать правильно ?


  тема о депрессии. никогда не видела никого, кто сказал бы: "мне приятна депрессия, она мне нравится"  :Wink:  мне, в свое время совсем не понравилось)




> И неужели так фатально, если Ваше "правильно" отличается от чьего-либо чужого ?


  если с человеком никак не связан, то совершенно нет. если это твой член семьи итп, то сложнее)




> По-моему подобные статьи пишутся людьми с латентной ненавистью (к своим же родителям - косвенным причинам "почему они стали такими, какими стали" т.е. самооправдание, которое нечем не лучше самоуничижения...всего-то экстраполирование) Как модно стало "жалеть" детей !


  нисомненно, многие это пережили в той или иной степени, прежде чем писать. так как равнодушному человеку писать не о чем.




> Что даёт выход из "зоны комфорта" помимо достижения той же самой "зоны " в противоположном углу поля?


  жизнь непрерывно требует развития, но это _мое личное наблюдение_. Плюсы - повышается качество жизни по ощущениям. Минусы - чем дальше, тем более сложные вопросы приходится решать.

вот вы пытаетесь кого-то шоколадом обрадовать - зачем?)

----------


## qwe

могу немного объясниться. я случайно наткнулась на этот форум, почитала из любопытства несколько историй и поняла, что мне так и хочется сказать)) но, по размышлении, поняла, что не могу чужую ситуацию решить, и не от того, что я не психотерапевт - он тоже не может сделать это за пациента. от того что у меня нет столько душевного ресурса, элементарно, просто столько не подниму).
но есть какие-то хорошие ссылки. Опять же, подискутировав с Хрустальной принцессой)), стало очевидным, что не все стоит выкладывать. Многое не поймет большинство. Поэтому не спешу. Правда, повторюсь, и времени не очень много свободного...
и есть еще некоторая проблема чувствительности. не сразу заметила, но на форуме довольно тяжелый эмоциональный, что-ли фон (казалось бы, от чего?))), и если посидеть пару дней и вчитываться - мне нужно свое обычное состояние восстанавливать... поразительно но факт. Это не то чтобы критично, но чувствительно.

----------


## Traumerei

> вот вы пытаетесь кого-то шоколадом обрадовать - зачем?)


 У этого несколько причин. 

1. Хочется кому-то приятное сделать "реально" ...меня всегда интересовало, какой люди ищут "помощи" на форумах; по-моему неплодотворно разводить _пустословие_ (иное дело обсуждать что абстрактное - это зачастую открывает "иные границы познания"); если чувствуешь силу и желание разрешить чьё-то одиночество или печаль - собирай сумки, приезжай первым рейсом, в случае коли другая сторона не против... хотя и авантюра, и приключение, но большинство из нас достаточно молоды... когда ещё совершать "безумные поступки"?  :Smile:  

2. На Украине очень напряженная обстановка, шоколад успокаивает нервы.

3. Это желаемый мной опыт, который, безусловно, объективного смысла может и не иметь.

----------


## neji

> не сразу заметила, но на форуме довольно тяжелый эмоциональный, что-ли фон (казалось бы, от чего?))), и если посидеть пару дней и вчитываться - мне нужно свое обычное состояние восстанавливать...


 но зато созвучный. там где фон лёгкий, депрессивного оттуда погонят ссаными тряпками. или сам убежит, ибо тяжело находиться среди здоровых.

----------


## qwe

сильно забегу вперед и выложу эту книжку: *Руководство к просветлению для ленивых*
http://www.koob.ru/tadeush/ 

Она не подойдет атеистам и православным христианам, уж очень много содержит экзотики)) При этом годится для тяжелых случаев и преодоления отвратительнейших состояний и переживаний, даже устойчивых, хронических. автор сам бывший наркоман. Книгу считаю "скорой помощью", ни больше, не меньше.

----------


## Простоя

> могу немного объясниться. я случайно наткнулась на этот форум, почитала из любопытства несколько историй и поняла, что мне так и хочется сказать)) но, по размышлении, поняла, что не могу чужую ситуацию решить, и не от того, что я не психотерапевт - он тоже не может сделать это за пациента. от того что у меня нет столько душевного ресурса, элементарно, просто столько не подниму).
> но есть какие-то хорошие ссылки. Опять же, подискутировав с Хрустальной принцессой)), стало очевидным, что не все стоит выкладывать. Многое не поймет большинство. Поэтому не спешу. Правда, повторюсь, и времени не очень много свободного...
> и есть еще некоторая проблема чувствительности. не сразу заметила, но на форуме довольно тяжелый эмоциональный, что-ли фон (казалось бы, от чего?))), и если посидеть пару дней и вчитываться - мне нужно свое обычное состояние восстанавливать... поразительно но факт. Это не то чтобы критично, но чувствительно.


 Один тот факт, что ты настроена на здоровье душевное уже вдохновляет и вносит целительную энергию на этот ресурс. Я люблю узнавать о новых подходах. Сама сейчас работаю в основном над моей социофобией и паническими атаками, приступами страха.
Сейчас интересуюсь развитием осознанности  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

*Простоя*, спасибо, хорошо бы, чтобы все так и было)
социофобия загадочная вещь, когда общаешься с человеком в интернете - она не заметна

----------


## qwe

по независящим от меня обстоятельствам, пока завязываю, не знаю на сколько. так, на скорую руку, не хочу писать. а серьезно углубляться сейчас не смогу. 

если хотите продолжайте тему

----------


## merryunbirthday

все ок, спасибо что начали) 
может продолжим.

----------


## Простоя

Продолжим, пожалуй.

Я тут смотрела "проповедь" Довганя. Она, конечно, изрядно приправлена "позитивом", но по факту все верно. Мне потроебовалось больше 10 лет, чтобы вот все это понять.

_Как Из Минуса Сделать Плюс?! Секреты от В.Довганя_

----------


## Простоя

> по независящим от меня обстоятельствам


 Всего доброго тебе. Заходи, как сможешь - буду рада пообщаться здесь еще.

----------


## qwe

и вот)

Вопрос, который можно всерьез себе задать:
*Что бы вы делали, как бы вы жили, если бы у вас не было депрессии, плохого самочувствия и прочих душевных проблем?* Или не было болезненной реакции на происходящее, если затянувшееся состояние вызвано конкретными внешними обстоятельствами.

Нужно постараться хорошо представить себя в тех же обстоятельствах и условиях, которые сейчас в наличии, но без горечи. И потом внимательно рассмотреть свои реакции. Подумайте, чем бы вы занимались, как проводили дни свои, ради чего жили бы? Что бы хотелось изменить в таком случае? Что изменилось бы само, как были бы расставлены акценты?
И еще все остальные вопросы, которые вы сами могли бы себе задать.

Это исследование, которое показывает, в частности, ваши настоящие резервы.

----------


## _lamer

> Что бы вы делали, как бы вы жили, если бы у вас не было депрессии, плохого самочувствия и прочих душевных проблем?


   Многие сожалеют, что они не миллиардеры, но не могут ответить на простой вопрос - а что бы вы делали с миллиардом? 



> Или не было болезненной реакции на происходящее, если затянувшееся состояние вызвано конкретными внешними обстоятельствами.


   Неправильная постановка вопроса - уже мир под откос. Как говорил Декарт - назовите вещи своими именами, и вы избавитесь от половины противоречий. 
  Болезненные реакции - привычка, наработанный характер. Характер как липучка собирает вокруг таких же людей, такие же дурацкие обстоятельства. Вот почему в реале взрослые люди в одно мгновенье отворачиваются от неудачников - потому что боятся заразиться от них неудачей. Правильно думают. Вы этого не понимаете. Вы спрашиваете совета у таких же неудачливых как вы сами, при этом чем человек неудачливее, тем более он более он будет доказывать что он удачлив и спасает других. На форумах много таких девиц. Это от нереализованности себя. Никто честно не скажет - что к чему. А в реале всё просто - где работаешь? парень-девушка есть? учишься? как развлекаешься? Ни на один вопрос нет адекватного ответа? В ответ философия о том как враждебен мир? Ну и вот вам диагноз, без всякого мудрования.

  Попой чувствую что в меня полетят палки с заострёнными концами, феминистические фаллические символы)
  Заранее отпишусь - я решил покуралесить под конец. Со своего форума уже ушёл. Потихоньку сворачиваюсь из интернета. Здесь сплошной негатив. Тут можно только и только стебаться, влёгкую. Зашёл-вышел. Иначе засасывает как в болото. У меня-то хоть в реале дела есть. Не повезло - терапевт ушла в отпуск. Теперь до 11го ждать когда вернётся. Значит, пока буду захаживать. Как лечение попрёт, я точно уйду. Если хочешь жить, здесь делать нечего. Лучше любая дыра в реале, но живая, чем здесь. В инете мне было весело только с позитивными людьми, в основном они были взрослые, работали и выходили в инет прямо с работы или после неё, общались ни о чём, устраивали конфы по скайпу, но это исключение. Сейчас все рассосались в реале. Кому-то деньги нужны, кому-то учиться, кому-то командировки, кто-то женился, кто-то замуж вышел. Но такого в инете не бывает. То была случайная шайка размудаев, крутившихся вокруг одного организатора. Единственное время в инете (недолгое), которое я мог бы вспомнить с позитивом, буквально полгода. Я понимаю, что тут есть и инвалиды (правда, есть и паралимпийские игры - показатель того, что человек не замыкается в унылой среде и вопреки диагнозу живёт), но у кого есть шанс в реале, кто чего-то хочет, тот надолго в инете не задержится. Подобное к подобному. Мне здесь не с кем стало общаться. Торквемада сказал, что от меня отвернулись. Смешно. В инете одни вампиры. Просто у меня нет настроения, им бы чью шею оседлать, потому что себя ощущают мёртвыми. Я сильно болею. Осталось только критиковать, разрушать информацию. Не людей. Ложь не терплю. Человека можно разрушить лишь взяв его рукой, за шкуру, ломать его мораль, может, и разрушится, вырвать ногти. Мои слова никому не повредят. Да и едва ли что-то там разрушат. Я как Диоген - днем с фонарём ищу честного человека пока терапевтша развлекается в Анапе.

----------


## qwe

> Многие сожалеют, что они не миллиардеры, но не могут ответить на простой вопрос - а что бы вы делали с миллиардом?


 именно



> Неправильная постановка вопроса - уже мир под откос. Как говорил Декарт - назовите вещи своими именами, и вы избавитесь от половины противоречий.


 да)
вопрос выше выводит человека на широкое поле с обзором до горизонта. я не говорю, что это легкое упражнение. наоборот, стараюсь не показать насколько нелегкое))



> Болезненные реакции - привычка, наработанный характер. Характер как липучка собирает вокруг таких же людей, такие же дурацкие обстоятельства. Вот почему в реале взрослые люди в одно мгновенье отворачиваются от неудачников - потому что боятся заразиться от них неудачей. Правильно думают. Вы этого не понимаете. Вы спрашиваете совета у таких же неудачливых как вы сами, при этом чем человек неудачливее, тем более он более он будет доказывать что он удачлив и спасает других. На форумах много таких девиц. Это от нереализованности себя. Никто честно не скажет - что к чему. А в реале всё просто - где работаешь? парень-девушка есть? учишься? как развлекаешься? Ни на один вопрос нет адекватного ответа? В ответ философия о том как враждебен мир? Ну и вот вам диагноз, без всякого мудрования.


 человек не зависимый от алкоголя, не боится, что, если его заметят в компании алкоголика, то сочтут алкоголиком и перестанут с ним бедным общаться) тем более, что те, кто знает его хорошо, знают, алкоголик он или нет итд
те, кто отворачиваются, это такие же зависимые. и нужно радоваться, что территория почистилась от тех, с кем не полезно было бы иметь дело, на кого нельзя опереться, от тех, кто не надежен *в деле*...

я никого не спасаю)) я делюсь опытом

вы понимаете, что у вас сильная привязка к понятию "неудачник"? вы понимаете, что это ваше больное неисследованное место? и любимый мозоль

----------


## _lamer

Окей, ты скилованный тролль, но это ещё хуже - раз ты такая умная, тут не хрен делать. Ты неправа в любом случае.



> те, кто отворачиваются, это такие же зависимые. и нужно радоваться, что территория почистилась от тех, с кем не полезно было бы иметь дело, на кого нельзя опереться, от тех, кто не надежен *в деле*...


   Я очень приземлённо мыслю - начнёшь жалеть всех вокруг, сядут на шею и свесят ножки. Наркоманы. Либо бомжи. В жизни насмотрелся на это. Нужно быть требовательным, тупых нужно пинать, бить, иначе никак. Нетупые сами выживут, им помогут даже плохие люди. Нужно чувствовать тонкую грань. Я мнимый циник. Просто потому что я не плохой, но ощущаю некоторые вещи. Я болен, но не даю себе развалиться до последнего. Другие здоровее раз в 10, однако, паразитируют даже на своих женах, мужьях и детях, на всех и на всём.



> вы понимаете, что у вас сильная привязка к понятию "неудачник"? вы понимаете, что это ваше больное неисследованное место? и любимый мозоль


   Неисследованное?) Не, это не моё словечко. Я прямо могу сказать в чём моя проблема. Я ничего по-настоящему не хочу. Депры и какие-то прозрения были столь интенсивны, что после этого всё остальное чрезвычайно никчёмно. Всё равно что попробовать какой-то неземной наркотик, а потом пытаться пить самарское пиво. Здесь я могу жить только на грани - выживания или сумасшествия. Иначе не вставляет. Стимула нет.
  Так что...я исследовал всё. Тут нечего ловить.

----------


## qwe

> Я ничего по-настоящему не хочу. Депры и какие-то прозрения были столь интенсивны, что после этого всё остальное чрезвычайно никчёмно. Всё равно что попробовать какой-то неземной наркотик, а потом пытаться пить самарское пиво. Здесь я могу жить только на грани - выживания или сумасшествия. Иначе не вставляет. Стимула нет.
>   Так что...я исследовал всё. Тут нечего ловить.


 ну и что? у меня тоже был этот перепад в 25. именно такой. но все проходит, особенно если помогать проходить...
все течет, все меняется)

что такое скилованный тролль?)))

----------


## _lamer

> ну и что? у меня тоже был этот перепад в 25. именно такой. но все проходит, особенно если помогать проходить...
> все течет, все меняется)


   Помогать уродам - в смысле лечить китайцев от желтухи? Это тоже проходит. Помогать можно только делом и только в реале. Я с этого форума уже парочку таких спасателей выжил.



> что такое скилованный тролль?


   Опыт общения с теми, кто с тобой не согласен. Ну антипод тупого индюка, который кому-то что-то доказывает. Я вижу, что ты не ведёшься, но опять-таки - это ещё хуже. Ты никого не спасёшь ни от чего. Предложи бомжам работу - не пойдут. Им и так хорошо.

----------


## qwe

> Ты никого не спасёшь ни от чего.


  см. выше: никого ни от чего не спасаю. я не бэтмэн)) делюсь доступным мне опытом

----------


## _lamer

> см. выше: никого ни от чего не спасаю. я не бэтмэн)) делюсь доступным мне опытом


   Опытом чего? Пасьянса на рассвете?

----------


## qwe

> Опытом чего? Пасьянса на рассвете?


 а ты почитай)

----------


## merryunbirthday

перепост 




> Друзья! Пожалуйста, если у вас есть малейшие психологические затруднения, звоните по этому телефону! (в конце объясню, почему)
> Итак: 
> Бесплатная телефонная психологическая помощь
> Если Вам одиноко или не с кем поделиться о своем наболевшем, 
> если от отчаяния опускаются руки или хочется плакать – звоните 
> Телефон доверия 8(495) 989 65 83
> Понедельник-пятница с 12.00 до 18.00
> 
> Объясняю:
> ...


 Звонок бесплатный, если звонить из Москвы  по городскому телефону.

http://vk.com/mkc_psih_pomosch

----------


## merryunbirthday

Как остановить внутренний Диалог

----------


## merryunbirthday

> За тысячелетия существования депрессии чего только не перепробовали медики. Самый странный метод лечения болезни существовал в Германии в XVIII веке. Меланхоликов с жалобами на чувство тяжести в руках и ногах тренировали почти как советских космонавтов перед запуском: в ходе оздоровительной процедуры больных привязывали к вращающимся колесам или стульям, а потом раскручивали как можно быстрее. Наивные немецкие врачи надеялись, что центробежная сила снимет чувство тяжести. У меланхоликов кружилась голова, их тошнило, но энергичнее и веселее они не становились.
> 
> Особой любовью западных медиков пользовалась гидротерапия - водные процедуры. На деле все было не так безобидно и больше напоминало пытку, чем лечение. Ничего не подозревающего меланхолика засовывали (с головой) в ледяную воду и держали там до первых признаков удушья. Если больному не становилось лучше, процедуру повторяли. Второй по популярности метод гидротерапии: связанного меланхолика клали на дно ванной, а доктора лили ему на голову холодную воду. За один сеанс уходило до 50 ведер воды.


 go be depressed somewhere else.

----------


## qwe

> Как остановить внутренний Диалог


 Очень интересная тема.
Любопытно, что Википедия все-таки цитирует в статье Кастанеду: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...BB%D0%BE%D0%B3 да и я, честно говоря, лучшего описания остановок, чем у него не встречала, если речь про стабильный эффект.
К сожалению, не знаю, можно ли такими мягкими методами остановить его надолго.

У меня, например, после моих всех треволнений, он таки прошел. Возвращался только в случае химического отравления: некоторые лекарства, болезни типа гриппа, когда поднимается температура и инфекция бродит по организму, съесть что-нибудь несвежее... И без него, конечно, не в пример лучше - спокойней, сам по себе воспринимается как несколько болезненное состояние)) и однозначно растрата энергии.

Если попытаться анализировать, что повлияло на остановку, то похоже, в первую очередь, целенаправленный принудительный перенос внимания на действия и ощущения в теле в широком смысле. Сработало в большой степени то, что когда на душе было отвратительно круглосуточно, приходилось поднимать себя и вести куда-то и делать какие-то дела через нехочу. Чтобы почувствовать себя хоть чуть-чуть комфортней, переключала внимание на простые физические действия. 
И еще пришлось прийти к определенному смирению. Ведь ВД это внутренняя реакция на образ себя (как бы виртуальная надстройка). И если этот образ в критичной степени перестал устраивать, это переживается болезненно... Поэтому смириться с тем, что ты сейчас из себя представляешь именно это, а не что-то другое, более привлекательное для ума, - шаг к минимальному спокойствию или устойчивости, похоже на то, как нащупать дно, от которого можно оттолкнуться. Вообще важно уделять внимание всему спектру ощущений.

Хотя, все это частности. Хорошо объяснить не смогу, потому что все произошло достаточно стихийно и как побочный эффект.

Одна из "стандартных" статей в интернете: http://virtual-guru.ru/kak-nauchitsy...nnim-dialogom/

----------


## trypo

остановила внутренний диалог ?  :Smile: 
а что происходит , допустим , когда нечего делать - в голове пустота и тишина ?
или этим диалогом считается только самоосуждение ?

----------


## qwe

> остановила внутренний диалог ? 
> а что происходит , допустим , когда нечего делать - в голове пустота и тишина ?
> или этим диалогом считается только самоосуждение ?


 конечно бывает пустота и тишина. особенно по утрам, помню, когда проснешься, всякие такие приятные состояния. Только временная, к сожалению. И хочется процесс контролировать.
Пишу, все же, больше с точки зрения, борьбы с депрессией как таковой. Когда ВД доставляет огорчения.
Да и необязательно осуждение. Внутри вообще много разноплановых влияний. Что-то относится к ВД, что-то к совершенно другим явлениям) Можно их как-то отслеживать, пытаться выяснить источник, по возможности, если он не ясен. это тоже помогает.

----------


## trypo

у тебя есть проблемы , или ты пушистая ? 
если я правильно понимаю эту забаву с остановкой диалога , полноценной остановкой ,
это что-то типа гармонии с окружающей средой .
как в таком состоянии можно оказаться на этом форуме ?

----------


## Unity

> у тебя есть проблемы , или ты пушистая ? 
> если я правильно понимаю эту забаву с остановкой диалога , полноценной остановкой ,
> это что-то типа гармонии с окружающей средой .
> как в таком состоянии можно оказаться на этом форуме ?


 В том-то и беда, что на Форум попадают люди, «позабывшие дорогу» к сему _состоянию_, — пожинающие в силу оного мириады всевозможных горестей во всех сущих сферах бытия… 
К сожалению, превалирующее большинство этого не замечает, не осознаёт — медленно/уверенно завершая саморазрушение, неизбежно начатое в миг самозабвения… «утраты сознания»…

----------


## qwe

> у тебя есть проблемы , или ты пушистая ? 
> если я правильно понимаю эту забаву с остановкой диалога , полноценной остановкой ,
> это что-то типа гармонии с окружающей средой .
> как в таком состоянии можно оказаться на этом форуме ?


 все же написано в первом посте)
остановка ВД - это просто контроль над своим внутренним процессом. Больше спокойствия, меньшие энергозатраты... ну, может еще парочку вещей, но это зависит не от ВД как такового.

Википедия:
_Вну́тренний диало́г — понятие в психологии, описывающее процесс непрерывного внутреннего общения человека с самим собой, внутриличностной аутокоммуникации (англ.)русск.. Одним из элементов, который обеспечивает диалогизм самосознания, является рефлексия — обращение внимания субъекта на своё собственное состояние и опыт. Внутренний диалог — результат присутствия внутри сознания сразу нескольких субъектов общения._

Среда участвует косвенно.
Что вы понимаете под гармонией со средой? А если среда деструктивна?  :Wink:

----------


## trypo

раскатаю словечки :
а) не бывает деструктивной среды - бывает отношение к среде "Я называю эту среду деструктивной , потому что МНЕ так захотелось" .

б)по внутреннему диалогу (вд) намного сложней.
если оставить википедию - вд это общение с самим собой в голове (в сознании).
вся моя жизнь - это один сплошной вд.
если его выключить , то это означает уничтожение личности или же уничтожение эгоистических побуждений ,
поскольку вд - это личная оценка событиям , желаниям и прочему.

останется обезличенное (лишенное эгоистических проявлений) состояние души ,
если личность назвать оберткой социальных навыков души.
то есть состояние лишенное личной оценки среды , собственных действий , мечтаний и чего угодно.
отсутствие личной оценки - это гармония с окружающим миром.
когда ты принимаешь мир и себя такими , какие они есть - без каких либо сомнений.
это состояние обнаженной души.

я понимаю , что это возможно.
я понимаю , что такие люди есть , живут и благоденствуют.
но я лично не встречал таких людей ,
поэтому и возник интерес узнать , как же ощущается столь благостное состояние жизни в отсутствие внутреннего диалога.

----------


## qwe

> раскатаю словечки :
> а) не бывает деструктивной среды - бывает отношение к среде "Я называю эту среду деструктивной , потому что МНЕ так захотелось" .


 Если у меня вытащат кошелек, я не буду считать, что это сделал положительный герой)) и прочее




> вся моя жизнь - это один сплошной вд.
> если его выключить , то это означает уничтожение личности или же уничтожение эгоистических побуждений ,
> поскольку вд - это личная оценка событиям , желаниям и прочему.


 ничего не уничтожается, поскольку вд, это дополнительное проигрывание в сознании, того, что и так есть в структуре личности, в бессознательном. Опять же, ментальный уровень никуда не девается, размышлять можно сколько угодно и самыми разными способами... 
образно, можно представить вд - это как ходить везде с зеркалом и принудительно всегда в него заглядывать. И не только заглядывать, но и дорисовывать, и не всегда удачно)) Не очень удобно смотреть под ноги и по сторонам.




> останется обезличенное (лишенное эгоистических проявлений) состояние души ,
> если личность назвать оберткой социальных навыков души.
> то есть состояние лишенное личной оценки среды , собственных действий , мечтаний и чего угодно.
> отсутствие личной оценки - это гармония с окружающим миром.
> когда ты принимаешь мир и себя такими , какие они есть - без каких либо сомнений.
> это состояние обнаженной души.


 это вы замахнулись очень высоко, в совсем другие сферы))
личность - это тот человек, который есть: его тело, ум, душа, как хотите, весь накопленный опыт.
эгоистических проявлений нет у святых.




> я понимаю , что такие люди есть


  знаю не одного, особенно в интернете. Часто принято пользоваться термином "успокоение ума"




> как же ощущается столь благостное состояние


  поймайте любой момент, когда у вас нет вд. Так и чувствуется)

----------


## qwe

Один психолог шутил, что все межличностные проблемы, которые заставляют пациентов обращаться за помощью, можно условно поделить на 2 группы:
1. красная шапочка: "когда волк пытается меня съесть, мне почему-то больно. как сделать, чтобы больно небыло".
2. волк: "когда пытаюсь съесть красную шапочку, она почему-то сопротивляется. Как сделать так, чтобы не сопротивлялась?"

----------


## qwe

Книги, которые упоминала уже в других темах:

Клайв Льюис http://altrea.narod.ru/lewis/love.html лично мне очень нравится глава о дружбе))

А.Подводный - известный астролог, психолог и многое другое. Человек, который создал новую ветку в астрологии. В этих двух книгах астрологии как таковой нет, и их особенно любят психологи:
"Тонкие тела" часть 1 http://www.klex.ru/3jr
"Эволюция личности" http://lib.druzya.org/Astrology/podv..._06-2.txt.html - эту вообще не один год перечитываю, и каждый раз нахожу что-то новое

----------


## qwe

еще про желания

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe

Краткое пособие для начинающих:

*Начните*.

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## trypo

> Краткое пособие для начинающих:
> 
> *Начните*.


 на самом деле , это самое сложное.

----------


## qwe

повторение - мать учения)
еще раз, шире:

----------


## qwe

компактно:

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...l=1#post146730

----------


## Патрон

Психология не наука. Болтология.

----------


## merryunbirthday

про ненависть к себе интересная статья от gutta_honey. + комментарии полезно почитать тем, кто узнает себя.
я узнала от и до... ((




> Знаете, товарищи, так нельзя жить. С кем не начинаешь раскопки внутреннего мира и проблем, рано или поздно натыкаешься на каменный пол под названием «ненависть к себе».
> 
> Даже у тех, кто часто искрометно зажигает в обличении быдла, предоставлении удовольствий себе «якобы любимому», ничего не делают в жизни и живут за счет других, проглядывает этот самый фундамент. Я, конечно, подозревала что что-то не так в нашей российской «консерватории», но размеры этого явления начинаю видеть только сейчас.
> 
> Вообще, ненависть к себе ( self-hate, self-hatred) один из самых деструктивных паттернов поведения, который вместе с токсическим стыдом является основой для многих психических расстройств личностного и невротического уровня. Т.е. имея такие прелести в собственной голове, человек всю свою жизнь сам себя безжалостно эмоционально насилует.
> 
> Люди могут ненавидеть в себе либо какую-то одну черту, либо целый ряд. Последнее гораздо более часто. Так негативные чувства могут возникать по отношению к:
> 
> - к личности
> ...


 источник и комментарии здесь: http://gutta-honey.livejournal.com/317441.html

----------


## qwe

Правило:

*Чтобы решить проблему, нужно решать именно ее.*
Т.е. задаться целью решить именно ее. Сознательно сформулировать ясную цель прямым текстом и принять решение. Или, еще говорят, сформировать намерение, будучи в как можно более целостном состоянии. А потом уже определять шаги, первый шаг и действовать. 
Если ситуация сложная, а исходные условия неблагоприятные, не вполне известные, то пробные хаотические действия и попытки, конечно принесут какие-нибудь плоды, новую информацию или результаты, но не приведут к цели, если ее нет  :Smile: 

Известно и обратное:

Цели нужно формулировать четко, конкретно, *в соотнесенности с собой*. 
Например: "я хочу получить Х" вместо "хочу, чтобы мне дали Х".
Это крайне важный момент. Мы как бы не можем решать за кого-то другого, что ему делать, но можем принимать решения о себе. Поэтому нужно избегать "отчуждения" предмета желания. Формулировать цели так, чтобы результат зависел от нас: "хочу договориться с Н. о том-то...", а не "хочу, чтобы Н. согласился". так как последний вариант, в каком-то смысле, является насилием над Н. 
Не годится и вариант "хочу, чтобы условия сложились таким-то образом", а только непосредственно *то*, ради чего вам эти условия видятся полезными. Поскольку мы можем и не знать всех деталей, и иметь ошибочное мнение или стереотип.

Можно ли формулировать цель описанным выше образом, если она выглядит, ощущается недостижимой?
Да, если это ваша настоящая цель. А не средство для чего-то другого.

----------


## merryunbirthday

qwe,  спасибо за материалы

http://youmatterlifeline.tumblr.com/ - здесь в картинках и для тех кто знает англ.
мне настроение подняло. правда, не очень надолго

----------


## merryunbirthday

принесла то что мне понравилось. ссылку на автора давать не буду. т.к. это закрытое сообщество.


Как выжить при минимальном заряде




> Думаю, что с теорией десяти батареек знакомы все или почти все. Если вдруг нет, то вкратце суть ее такова: вся ваша суточная жизненная энергия питается от десяти батареек. В течение дня вы делаете множество разных дел: рабочих и домашних обязательств, личных, исполняете социальные роли, поддерживаете физическую форму, увлекаетесь каким-либо хобби. И каждое из этих дел отнимает часть энергии. В каждое из них вы вкладываете батарейку, а иногда и не одну. Когда заряд полон, то вы этого можете даже не замечать, потому что сил достаточно для нормального функционирования, и может даже останется еще чуть-чуть. Другое дело, когда заряд полон наполовину, и вам уже приходится выбирать. Это немного сложнее, но все равно вполне терпимо.
> 
> И совсем другое дело, когда вас накрывает беспросветная депрессия, и батареек для жизни остается одна-две. На самом деле в таком состоянии заряд все равно полон наполовину или чуть меньше, но львиную долю отнимает депрессия и переживание по этому поводу. И вот тогда ваша обычная для полного заряда жизнь превращается в выживание.
> 
> У меня хватает опыта жизни на одной батарейке и со временем сформировались правила выживания.
> 
> 1. Перестаньте себя пинать за депрессию. Да, фигня случилась. Проще всего переждать, пересидеть хоть какое-то время. Никакие волшебные пендели и мантры "Возьми себя в руки, тряпка" вам сейчас не помогут, а только отожрут еще один кусок драгоценной энергии. Не занимайтесь самобичеванием, все равно не поможет.
> 
> 2. По возможности постарайтесь подзаряжать батарейки при любой возможности. Больше спите, выходите на свежий воздух. Если нет сил гулять, выходите просто посидеть на скамейке. Заставляйте себя есть, даже если не хочется. У меня на этот случай есть список подзарядок, в котором перечислено все то, что может поднять мне настроение.
> ...

----------


## Простоя

> Психология не наука. Болтология.


 Ты считаешь, что человеческое поведение не подчиняется определенным закономерностям?
Мысли, эмоции и поведение человека взаимосвязаны.

----------


## Unity

Совершенно верно: человек - машина.
Состоянье нашей психики в каждый сущий момент времени, - просто ответ в уравнении, состоящем с суммы хаотичных фактов и событий в вечно динамичном внешем мире и наших механистических реакций на них, обусловленных программами, установленными в нас миром и людьми: все наши инстинкты и стереотипы, догмы воспитания, мода малых наших социумов, личные ошибки и плоды безумия...
Ну а смысл существованья вычислительной машины homo, - это саморазрушение...
Нет вечных источников энергии, - люди также просто живой корм...
На каждого суперхищника приходится еще высшее звено...

----------


## qwe

*Йога*




А. Сидерский, известный переводчик и прочее, также написал "Третье открытие силы": http://www.rulit.net/books/trete-otk...d-94647-1.html

Канал: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkJCy-yTe3wwIJF02Ixrflg

Википедия: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87

Надо ли говорить, что йога исключительно полезна в плане выведения себя из нездорового состояния морально и физически

----------


## qwe

Цигун - оздоровительная гимнастика, работа с энергией ци.
Прелесть цигуна в том, что результаты можно ощутить очень быстро, а также, не важно в каком исходном состоянии вы начинаете заниматься, уровень вашей физической подготовки и возраст могут быть любыми.

Цигун улучшает функционирование всех внутренних органов, кровообращения, эндокринной и нервной системы. Он успешно применяется для лечения самых разных болезней. Автор книги http://naturalworld.ru/kniga_kitaysk...hiy-juravl.htm вылечил у себя туберкулез. Книга - для общего ознакомления. Еще гимнастика улучшает мышление, восприятие, общее самочувствие.

Цигун не стоит учить по книге, и у кого попало, так как в упражнениях важна не так внешняя их форма, как содержание, понимание всех нюансов исполнения. Традиционно этот метод основан исключительно на личной передаче, поэтому так важно правильно выбрать преподавателя, чтобы не навредить себе.

Школа, которая мне очень понравилась, там все по-настоящему серьезно)), ее филиалы есть в разных городах: http://daode.ru/regulyarnye-zanyatiya/ Обычно проводятся бесплатные ознакомительные занятия.

Цигун однозначно выводит из депрессии, лечит панические атаки, бессонницу, сильные перепады настроения, снимает так наз. "базальную тревожность", хроническую усталость и многое другое.

----------


## Dementiy

Все это очень здорово, но я не могу себе представить как социофоб или начинающий алкоголик или истеричная девушка, сгорающая от несчастной любви идут записываться в секцию/треннинг платя за это нехилые деньги.

Может все таки стоит быть немного ближе к реальности?  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> Все это очень здорово, но я не могу себе представить как социофоб или начинающий алкоголик или истеричная девушка, сгорающая от несчастной любви идут записываться в секцию/треннинг платя за это нехилые деньги.
> 
> Может все таки стоит быть немного ближе к реальности?


 для начала можно почитать  :Wink: , а кто ищет, тот всегда найдет... если захочет.
на мой вкус, я с реальностью довольно близка) Написала, что в этой школе по цигуну есть бесплатные занятия. И в этой школе цены весьма умеренные. Могут быть и другие варианты)

меня, вот, пугает, когда отстаивают неизменность болезни, как будто это одно из качеств личности, которое ДОЛЖНО быть, раз оно есть. Болезнь всегда нужно лечить и менять себя так, чтобы в дальнейшем не возникало почвы для подобного. Нужно, жизненно необходимо стремиться выходить за свои ограничения конструктивно, чтобы меньше страдать.

----------


## qwe

Отличный тест: http://www.jungclinic.ru/published/1...-14-58-47.html

*Заботитесь ли вы о себе?*
Адаптированная пси-версия теста из книги Марши Рейнолдс «Эмоциональный коучинг»

Окружение
-Организовано ли ваше место работы и дом так, что вам легко найти все необходимое?
-Не завалено ли ваше рабочее место кипами бумаг?
-Ваш дом достаточно комфортен и спокоен, чтобы вы могли размышлять в нем?
-Ваши рабочие материалы и инструменты в порядке?
-Есть ли в офисе и доме системы подстраховки на случай, если пропадет электричество? Сломается компьютер?
-Вы часто занимаетесь своей машиной и прочей техникой? Все ли хорошо работает?
-В вашем доме есть детектор дыма, огнетушитель? Легко ли вам дозвониться в полицию? Чувствуете ли вы себя в безопасности?
-У вас достаточно запасов для дома и офиса, чтобы не «выбегать» за ними?
-Вы находите приятными цвета и интерьер своего дома и офиса?

Физическое здоровье
-Вы спите не меньше 6–8 часов в сутки?
-Вы принимаете себя и заботитесь о своем здоровье?
-Отсутствует ли у вас ощущение боли в спине после сидения на рабочем стуле?
-Вы едите свежую, здоровую пищу каждый день?
-Вы занимаетесь физическими упражнениями хотя бы 3 раза в неделю?
-Вы не курите и не имеете других вредных привычек?
-Вы выпиваете по меньшей мере 5 стаканов фильтрованной воды каждый день?
-Вы пьете напитки алкоголь и другие вредные напитки не регулярно, только при случае, и в небольшом количестве?
-Вы следите за тем, чтобы свести потребление сахара к минимуму?
-Вы проходите медицинское обследование ежегодно?

Психологическое здоровье
-Вы просыпаетесь в радостном предвкушении нового дня?
-Размышляете ли вы каждый вечер о том, что хорошего произошло с вами в течение дня? Хвалите ли вы себя за успехи?
-Вы берете по меньшей мере два отпуска в год, чтобы освежить себя и зарядиться энергией?
-Есть ли в вашей жизни человек, который вас часто обнимает?
-Вы заботитесь о своем комфорте и развитии?
-Рассчитываете ли вы время с запасом, когда едете куда-то, что позволяет вам не спешить и не нервничать?
-Вы обещаете только то, что сможете сделать?
-Вы регулярно пробуете воспринимать мир по-новому?
-Вы смеетесь от души по меньшей мере один раз в день?
-У вас есть хотя бы два друга, не принадлежащих семейному кругу, с которыми вам легко говорить обо всем?

Деньги
-Вы свободны от долговых обязательств?
-Вы откладываете по меньшей мере 10% своих доходов?
-Вы всегда имеете с собой достаточно денег на случай непредвиденных расходов?
-Вам довольны своим доходом на работе?
-Вы легко восстанавливаетесь после финансовых неудач, понимая, что все станет лучше?
-У вас достаточно денег для покрытия расходов на дом, семью, обучение и здоровье?
-Ваше имущество и здоровье застрахованы? У вас есть финансовый буфер, запасы?
-Вы вкладываете средства в развитие своей карьеры, чтобы в будущем зарабатывать больше?
-Вы обладаете определенными знаниями и навыками, благодаря которым вы уверены, что не останетесь без работы?
-Вам помогает распоряжаться своими финансами обладающий хорошей репутацией и сведущий в этой области человек?

Отношения
-Ваши семья/друзья/коллеги поддерживают ваши стремления?
-Ваши семья/друзья/коллеги поддерживают ваши старания избавиться от стресса?
-Отсутствует ли у вас желание избегать кого-либо?
-Вы извиняетесь перед теми, кого, по вашему мнению, обидели?
-Вам нужно время, чтобы простить члена семьи/друга/коллегу, который вас обидел?
-Вы говорите тем, кого любите, насколько они вам дороги?
-Вы свободны от потребности быть привлекательным для других людей?
-Отсутствуют ли в вашей жизни люди, которые постоянно разочаровывают, расстраивают вас или неуважительно к вам относятся?
-Вы ощущаете свою значимость, общаясь с любым человеком?
-Вы общаетесь с природой, Богом или той силой, которая поддерживает вашу веру?
Подсчитайте количество набранных вами баллов.

_Поставьте себе цель: изменить свою жизнь так, чтобы пункты, оставшиеся незачеркнутыми, начали выполняться. Действуйте последовательно: добивайтесь осуществления одной позиции за один раз. Начинайте с категории, за которую вы набрали максимальное количество баллов, – так вам будет проще приступить к переменам.

Работайте с этим тестом до тех пор, пока количество набранных вами баллов не достигнет 45. Как только количество очков возрастет, отметьте, насколько увеличилась ваша энергия._

----------


## qwe

*Орел и кролик*

притча

Орел сидел на дереве, отдыхал и ничего не делал. Маленький кролик увидел орла и спросил:
— А можно мне тоже сидеть, как Вы, и ничего не делать?
— Конечно, почему нет, — ответил тот.
Кролик сел под деревом и стал отдыхать. Вдруг появилась лиса, схватила кролика и съела его.
Мораль: чтобы сидеть и ничего не делать, Вы должны сидеть очень, очень высоко.

----------


## trypo

а смысл , простите ))) ?

----------


## qwe

> а смысл , простите ))) ?


 смысл чего?

----------


## trypo

"высоко сидеть - ничего не делать"  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

> "высоко сидеть - ничего не делать"


 Это мотивирующая притча) рассматривается аспект "не спи - замерзнешь", но другим манером. на мой взгляд  :Wink:

----------


## Простоя

"Заботитесь ли вы о себе?"

Как думаете, насколько реально улучшить эти показатели в своей жизни?

----------


## Dementiy

Ну а я понял эту притчу несколько иначе, поскольку уже основательно испорчен нашим обществом.  :Smile: 

Орел - чиновник высокого ранга, а заяц - мелкого.
В образе лисы, соответственно, выступают контролирующие органы.

----------


## qwe

> "Заботитесь ли вы о себе?" Как думаете, насколько реально улучшить эти показатели в своей жизни?


 мне кажется, что навести порядок, например - абсолютно реально  :Wink:  как и остальные дела попроще, постепенно... Когда человек себя дисциплинирует, он вырабатывает силу воли. а волю, в свою очередь, можно применить куда угодно.

----------


## Простоя

Хочу еще раз наехать на КПТ (когнитивно-поведенческую терапию). Она одна не является панацеей при лечении депрессии. Так же как и ее сочетание с психоактивными лекарствами. В некоторых случаях требуются дополнительные меры!

Например, если у человека есть расстройство личности и/или психологическая травма - ему необходимо проработать эти вещи, что бы восстановить психологическоездоровье  своей личности. 

Одним из способов восстановления является осознание механизма травмы. Как она влияет на вашу жизнь? Как расстройство личности заменаяет собой здоровую личность? 

Поняв это, можно будет наметить себе план действий, поставить конкретные цели. Ведь теперь человек четко представляет, что он в себе меняет и к чему стремится. 

Советую всем почитать книги грамотных и проверенных авторов по этим темам. Это тоже будет большой вклад в лечение депрессии. Мне лично такой подход очень помогает. Без подобных мер я бы только лежала в кровати и не могла бы учиться, работать, заниматься любимыми хобби и прочее.

----------


## zmejka

Простоя, какие книги советуешь почитать? Что то небольшое по объему, не могу много читать ((

----------


## qwe

Видео для тех, кто еще и болеет физически. Оно о том, что изменить в лучшую сторону можно очень тяжелые ситуации при наличии грамотности. Очень информативное. И годится для тех, кому тяжело много читать.

Видео: http://pancreatit.blogspot.com/2014/...g-post_13.html

И да, это самореклама, мне нужны посещения в блоге  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Простоя

> Простоя, какие книги советуешь почитать? Что то небольшое по объему, не могу много читать ((


 Смотря с чем тебе приходится справляться. Можно, например, скачать пачку книг на тему своего диагноза и выбрать из них самое легкочитаемое и полезное. 

*qwe*, поздравляю с открытием блога.

----------


## qwe

> *qwe*, поздравляю с открытием блога.


 спасибо, буду пытаться)

----------


## qwe

*О материальном* 

Некоторые люди имеют естественную склонность содержать пространство вокруг себя в порядке. Но не все)
Имеет ли порядок в месте, где мы живем, влияние на психику? Ответ на этот вопрос однозначный и можно найти миллион статей в интернете. Все они скажут об одном: устойчивая захламленность в квартире - застой в жизни, вплоть до хронических заболеваний. 

Кто-то более эстетически чувствителен и сильней страдает находясь в депрессии и не имея сил лишний раз на уборку. Кто-то может запросто чувствовать себя вполне счастливым когда вокруг полный хаос, потому что умеет принимать себя в любом виде и понимает, что вещи все же вторичны по отношению к человеку. 

Но даже они понимают, что по-настоящему комфортно может быть только в *сознательно упорядоченном пространстве*. Даже если сам способ расстановки предметов будет неожиданным на чей-то вкус. Важно другое - в собственном доме мы должны хорошо знать каждый угол и не испытывать неприятных эмоций, тем более полусознательной тревоги или раздражения от каких-то участков, а все вещи должны быть легко доступны. Поэтому мера порядка всегда индивидуальна.

Беспорядок начинается тогда, когда в нашем пространстве появляются ненужные вещи. Те, которые исполнили свою функциональную роль или уже не дороги душе. Это может быть вызвано самыми разными причинами, вплоть до попытки таким способом отгородиться от неприятных отношений. Хотя, в этом случае, благотворно подействует как раз обратное - разгрузка и наведение порядка. Тогда ненужные связи естественно отпадут...

Поэтому выкладываю ссылки на самые известные книги по уборке в русскоязычном интернете для тех, у кого есть психологические трудности:

Марла Силли - http://www.etextlib.ru/Book/Details/38867
предлагает, на первый взгляд, довольно комичную систему. Но на деле именно она годится для самых тяжелых и запущенных случаев, когда у хозяина беспорядка уже начисто нет надежды, энергии и малейших признаков желания что-то менять. Именно книга Марлы привела к известному массовому движению "флайледи". О котором мало кто не знает.

Форум по теме, про завалы: http://www.flylady.ru/fly/viewtopic....#axzz2zaqYgYUZ

Яна Франк - http://vk.com/doc17790570_171143863?...f5283c523706fd
написала книжку для более творческих и амбициозных личностей.

И Юлия Моргенштерн - http://www.koob.ru/morgenstern_julie...znutri_naruzhu
профессионал в сфере уборки и организации офисных и домашних помещений.

Интересная особенность:
Для более рациональных и рассудочных личностей, навести порядок - это расставить вещи на свои места. для эмоциональных - все отмыть.

Вообще, любой тайм-менеджмент довольно неплохо способен всерьез отвлечь от депрессии, а при постоянном применении, увести от нее очень далеко  :Smile:

----------


## qwe

*Вы́ученная беспо́мощность* (англ. learned helplessness), также приобретённая или зау́ченная беспомощность — состояние человека или животного, при котором индивид не предпринимает попыток к улучшению своего состояния (не пытается избежать негативных стимулов или получить позитивные), хотя имеет такую возможность. Появляется как правило после нескольких неудачных попыток воздействовать на негативные обстоятельства среды (или избежать их) и характеризуется пассивностью, отказом от действия, нежеланием менять враждебную среду или избегать ее, даже когда появляется такая возможность. У людей, согласно ряду исследований, сопровождается потерей чувства свободы и контроля, неверием в возможность изменений и в собственные силы, подавленностью, депрессией и даже ускорением наступления смерти. Феномен открыт американским психологом Мартином Селигманом в 1967 году.

----------


## qwe

*Проработка отношений*

Серия вопросов моего сочинения, на случай, если у вас есть сложные отношения с кем-либо, которые негативно влияют на вашу самооценку, самоидентификацию, разбивают вам сердце, хронически лишают покоя, так как вы от этого человека морально зависимы, подавляют ваше самовыражение, приводят к ощущению собственной беспомощности, стимулируют тяжелое чувство вины итп

_Выделите время, расслабьтесь, отбросьте лишние мысли и возвращайтесь к выполнению упражнения столько раз, сколько понадобится, чтобы проделать процедуру до конца. Неважно сколько часов это займет. Вопросы необходимо проходить именно в такой последовательности. Качество и точность - залог успеха._ 

1. Напишите полный список всех типов отношений между людьми, которые знаете. Своими словами.

2. После, напишите к каждому пункту подробное определение, снова своими словами (!), что из себя этот вид отношений представляет. Пишите как для человека, который только вчера упал с Луны, русский язык знает, но не понимает о чем речь).

3. К каждому пункту, если это возможно, выберите из своей жизни (хорошо поройтесь в памяти) людей, с которыми вы в таких отношениях состояли.

4. Снова пройдитесь по всем пунктам, напишите для каждого:
а) как вы относитесь к наличию у себя таких отношений?
б) резюмируйте: нужны ли вам такие отношения?
в) что нужно, чтобы их достичь? (чисто технически - какие условия?) Ваше мнение. _Даже если это что-то негативное._

5. Напишите новый список. для этого выберите из первого те типы отношений, которые действительно у вас были в этой жизни.

6. Перечислите те формы отношений, которые вы считаете по-настоящему значимыми, полезными и ценными для себя.

7. Перечислите те типы отношений, которые, как вы выяснили, не являются вполне реальными. Запишите свое мнение по каждому пункту: что именно они из себя представляют? Какое явление?

8. Каких отношений необходимо избегать и почему? Пишите очень подробно, перечислите.

9. Как вы относитесь к себе?

10. Почему вы так к себе относитесь? На каком основании? 

11. Если бы вы были очень разумным человеком, который всегда делает правильные оценки и выборы, то как бы стоило к себе относиться? Почему?

12. Напишите список людей, которые вам не безразличны. 

13. Как к вам относится каждый из этих людей? Пишите подробно своими словами.

14. Что такое "отношения" вообще? Ответьте своими словами.

Если вы прошли эти вопросы полностью, то перемены начнут происходить даже автоматически. Не считая того, что многие "оковы падут"  :Smile: 
Главный принцип, который лежит в основе подобных методов гласит: 
*То, что скрыто от нас в подсознании, становится нашей судьбой*

Если вы поняли принцип работы, можете выбирать любые другие сферы жизни, которые нуждаются в улучшении.


(*** Если вдруг в процессе выполнения у вас всплыл ответ на предыдущий вопрос, лучше не полениться и вернуться и записать его.)

----------


## qwe

Полезно знать:
*Этический кодекс психолога, психотерапевта*

http://psycheforum.ru/topic70066.html

Там же и бесплатные консультации на форуме.

О задачах психотерапии:
http://psycheforum.ru/topic70240.html

----------


## qwe

Виктор Франкл — *тем, кто потерял смысл жизни*

_"Мы должны не спрашивать о смысле жизни, а понять, что этот вопрос обращен к нам — ежедневно и ежечасно жизнь ставит вопросы, и мы должны на них отвечать — не разговорами или размышлениями, а действием, правильным поведением. Ведь жить — в конечном счете значит нести ответственность за правильное выполнение тех задач, которые жизнь ставит перед каждым, за выполнение требований дня и часа"._

http://econet.ru/articles/63053-vikt...l-smysl-zhizni

----------


## Unity

*выходя на средину «зала», презрительно сплёвывая на пол, дерзко глядя на философов, призывающих к жизнеутверждению*
Жизнь — попросту Эксперимент, в коем каждый из нас — попросту _лабораторный кролик_!.. Вместо того чтобы задаться вопросом «…Что такое Жизнь»[?], — всем нам предлагают даже и _не думать_ — ну и просто _выполнять программу_, заданную Чем-то, что непостижимо нашему человеческому разуму!.. 
Вместо того чтобы найти, наконец, Ответы на Вопросы _кто мы_? Что мы? Где и почему? Что нас сотворило, — по какой нужде? — всем нам предлагается просто оставаться… жалкими банальными зверьми, животными, низменными биороботами, движимыми лишь единственно инстинктивным драйвером, что взывает всех нас есть/пить/спать/доминировать & размножаться — ну и подыхать в неведенье, — относительно того, как устроен человечий разум… Кем, — и почему именно _таким_, преисполненным страданиями?!
Словно крысы в лабиринте, бесконечно устремляемся за фальшивым «сыром», — то одним, то прочим, неизменно пожиная только лишь разочарование — ну и горы отрицательных переживаний… 
Мы оказались Здесь, не помня Откуда пришли… не ведая предыстории своего рождения… Не зная себя, не понимая сути места Этого… 
Вас никогда не посещала мысль, что Жизнь — всего лишь _тест_?.. Испытание машины, попросту «прогонка»[?]… Мозга… Духа… Электронного вычислительного устройства, — будь оно искусственным, из металла/пластика — будь оно «биологическим», с белков… 
Вас никогда не занимало, — кто устроил этот Опыт? Для чего? Кто же… вбухал столько времени и сил в созидание всех этих громадных декораций Мироздания?.. 
Вас никогда не интересовало, — в чём же смысл создания из отдельных атомов настолько сложных штук, как мы?..
Так каков резон, — словно бы животное ожидать часа заклания, часа натуральной смерти?..
Неужели Вас никогда не волновало, — что мы? Где & для чего мы Здесь?..
Неужели драйвера о сне/пище/воспроизведении себе же подобных, — это всё, что представляет из себя великий sapiens?..
Жертва амнезии, не нашедшая себе иного применения, нежели извечная погоня за всем тем, что сулит усладу, — в соответствии с программами, что прописаны на уровне нашей биологии?.. 
А кто создал эти программы? Кто программист нашей ДНК? Кто же задал цели, к коим мы «должны» стремиться, — в том числе программу «…НадО жЫть»?..
Вы — можете ответить?..
Или только бесконечно «ретранслировать», — «…Надо без конца продлевать своё существование»… 
Надо? Но кому & почему? Каков в этом смысл?.. 
Все мы — на этой круглой тюрьме… Нету стен… Камера каждого — собственное «я»… 
Для чего «мотаем срок» мы в Этой «колонии строго режима»?..

----------


## qwe

> *выходя на средину «зала», презрительно сплёвывая на пол, дерзко глядя на философов, призывающих к жизнеутверждению*


 Чужие категоричные концепции помогают вырабатывать свои категоричные концепции)) Которые в последствии могут послужить опорой в нелегком... ...




> Жизнь — попросту Эксперимент, в коем каждый из нас — попросту _лабораторный кролик_!.. Вместо того чтобы задаться вопросом «…Что такое Жизнь»[?], — всем нам предлагают даже и _не думать_ — ну и просто _выполнять программу_, заданную Чем-то, что непостижимо нашему человеческому разуму!..


 Если читать статью и не отрываться от контекста, то жизнь в концлагере, где человек борется за выживание, ставит его в условия
либо-либо:
либо нашел выход, либо пропал.

Если вы вышли в магазин за хлебом, а на вас из-за угла выскочил тигр, вы не скажете ему презрительно, "Ах к чему этот презренный мир и суета сует? В чем смысл бытия, думал ли ты об этом, мой пушистый полосатый друг? Постой там, в отдалении, а то вдруг у тебя блохи..." Потому что все системы вашего организма включат программу: "драться или убегать"... а теперь представьте, что этот тигр преследует вас пару лет подряд с перерывами на недолгий и тревожный сон, если повезет)

Вот это слабое человеческое существо, которое фактически не контролирует все свои телесные, психологические и рассудочные проявления, должно проявить целостность, и, если не переделать и перестроить все мировоззрение (в дневнике делала пост про Плутон), то хотя бы интуитивно открыть в себе источники.

Знание чего-либо приходит разными путями, и из опыта, и из логики, наблюдения и правильного трансцендирования и теоретизирования... И знания бывают разноуровневые. Стоит различать уровни. Когда думают о выживании, не думают про украшение...




> А кто создал эти программы? Кто программист нашей ДНК? Кто же задал цели, к коим мы «должны» стремиться, — в том числе программу «…НадО жЫть»?..
> Вы — можете ответить?..
> Или только бесконечно «ретранслировать», — «…Надо без конца продлевать своё существование»… 
> Надо? Но кому & почему? Каков в этом смысл?.. 
> Все мы — на этой круглой тюрьме… Нету стен… Камера каждого — собственное «я»… 
> Для чего «мотаем срок» мы в Этой «колонии строго режима»?..


 На эти и другие интересные вопросы, в первую очередь вы должны себе ответить (я так думаю), иначе все остальное не принесет должного удовлетворения.
А себе я на многие уже ответила) В частности, я согласна с утверждением, что весь видимый мной мир - это и есть диалог с источником всего. Хотя это и не означает, что отдельно взятым элементам нужно потакать  :Wink:

----------


## Dementiy

> Вместо того чтобы задаться вопросом «…Что такое Жизнь»[?], — всем нам предлагают даже и _не думать_ — ну и просто _выполнять программу_, заданную Чем-то, что непостижимо нашему человеческому разуму!..


 Ибо тайна бытия человеческого не в том, чтобы только жить, а в том, для чего жить. Без твердого представления себе, для чего ему жить, человек не согласится жить и скорей истребит себя, чем останется на земле, хотя бы кругом его все были хлебы.

_// Ф. М. Достоевский. "Великий инквизитор"._

----------


## qwe

Чувствую, надо открывать тему про смысл жизни.

Сделала: http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...203#post152203

----------


## qwe

Про любовь: http://evo-lutio.livejournal.com/53380.html

*Как избежать безответной любви?*

_«Может ли настоящая любовь остаться безответной?»_ 

Герой Куприна, сказавший «любовь – всегда трагедия» удивился бы такому вопросу. Русские классики 19 века и даже начала 20-го очень уважали безответную любовь, а в любви взаимной видели утилитаризм (который, наоборот, не уважали). 

К середине двадцатого вкусы изменились. Любовные истории почти целиком перешли в жанр бульварной «женской литературы» с обязательным хэппи-эндом. Настоящая любовь теперь должна была быть взаимной, а иначе это не любовь, а обман рассудка, иллюзия. Любовь стала считаться чем-то вроде «химии» - могучего инстинкта, который сам находит, притягивает и связывает две половинки навсегда, поскольку противостоять химическим реакциям невозможно. Шопенгауэр, узнав сколько сахарной глазури появилось на его мрачной идее о зове рода, был бы озадачен. Как и Бердяев с Соловьевым, дискутировавшие с Шопенгауэром. 

Вера в то, что настоящая любовь мудра, добра, сама выберет, кого надо и обеспечит союз, инфантильна и как все инфантильное выглядит на первый взгляд добротой, а при ближайшем рассмотрении оказывается просто эгоизмом. 

Инфантильное сознание имеет только две точки зрения на мир: «мир добрый и все даст, что я хочу» и «мир злой, ничего не даст, надо отнять». Некоторым кажется, что перейти от первого взгляда ко второму – это значит повзрослеть. Но нет. Если бы инфантил повзрослел, он бы понял, что мир ничего ему не должен давать просто так, он бы осознал, что это добрая и справедливая идея, которая помогает людям становиться сильней и расти (что может быть добрее этого?). Настоящему инфантилу такая идея кажется злой, ему кажется злым все, что не служит его благу в самом примитивном и пассивном смысле, поэтому он решает и сам стать злым, не повзрослел при этом нисколько. 

Есть три уровня восприятия идеи любви: 1) инфантильный 2)полузрелый 3)зрелый. 

На инфантильным уровне человек либо ждет, что любовь явится откуда-то в полном комплекте радостей, либо не верит в доброту мира и рассматривает любовные послания как ловушки, либо считает, что в любви всегда есть дающие и берущие и надо стать берущим. То есть либо «любовь чудо и она должна сделать меня счастливым» либо «любовь обман, и нужно обманывать самому». Та и другая позиции одинаково инфантильны, имеют одинаково запущенный внешний локус контроля, отличия только в доверии и недоверии к миру, в ощущении своей слабости или грандиозности. 

Уровень созревания характерен тем, что у человек начинает пробуждаться кое-какое понимание того, что он не является центром мира и мир не подчиняется ему (и не враждует с ним), что он и мир паритетны, отдельны и должны как-то взаимодействовать с учетом взаимных интересов. Такой человек пытается четко разделить границы ответственности и начинает говорить что-то вроде «любовь зависит от обоих, и если меня не любят, ничего не поделаешь». От инфантильной позиции это отличается тем, что инфантил считал, что кто-то должен его полюбить и дать ему любовь, а теперь человек уже понимает, что и он имеет право полюбить-не полюбить, и его имеют право полюбить-не полюбить, оба субъекты и обладают своей волей, имеют свои интересы, и только если эти интересы и воли с обеих сторон совпадут, можно будет говорить о взаимности. То есть полузрелый человек по отношению к любви занимает позицию уже не требовательную, но еще очень пассивную, поскольку строгие границы побуждают его никуда не лезть, ничего не предлагать, просто ждать у моря погоды, надеяться, что воля понравившегося человека выберет его.

Чем же отличается от этого позиция зрелого человека? 

Давайте еще раз проследим изменения, которые отделяют инфантильную личность от полузрелой. Инфантил воспринимает себя и мир как единое целое, границ между ним и миром нет. Не путайте это, пожалуйста, с самадхи и тому подобными просветленными состояниями, которые предполагают полное созревание субъектности и далее, на следующем уровне развития утрату грубых границ и осознание единства с миром как с субъектом. Это совершенно разные вещи, можно сказать прямо противоположные. Сходства между тем и другим меньше, чем между импрессионизмом и неумелой мазней, и только на взгляд ничего не понимающих в этом людей выглядит похоже. Инфантил не имеет всех частей личности и поэтому считает, что мир – его часть, как паразит не имеет желудка или ног и пользуется телом другого животного. 

Но участь взрослого паразита печальна, поскольку от него вечно хотят избавиться и ему приходится хлебнуть много горя. Любой инфантил имеет все шансы озлобиться, когда поймет, что мир не желает ему служить. Но если части его личности успеют сформироваться (в процессе деятельности, которой он вынужден заниматься) он может дорасти до состояния, когда ему станет понятна мысль, что он – отдельно и другие - отдельно. Взаимодействовать из самостоятельного режима он пока не научился, да и режим этот освоил мало, но, по крайней мере, ему становится очевидно, что есть он, есть другие, и просто так пользоваться другими нельзя, они будут против, и ждать от них ничего не нужно, у них свои дела, они сами по себе, пока с ними не возникло взаимной связи, то есть связи, инициированной с обеих сторон. Вот это прекрасное осознание, но не абстрактное, не на уровне общих слов, а на уровне конкретных ситуаций, в которых человек начинает брать на себя ответственность за свои нужды и обеспечивать себя всем необходимым, не считая это обязанностью других, и знаменует вступление в пору зрелости. 

Чтобы стать зрелой в полном смысле этого слова, личности недостаточно просто осознать свою субъектность и испытать уважение к чужой субъектности, это всего лишь – контур личности, который очень сложно поддерживать, если не будет налажен с миром здоровый обмен, если личность не найдет способ давать миру то, за что мир будет платить ей всем тем, что ей необходимо. Личность, которая уже обрела суверенность, но которая не может получать все ей необходимое, либо страдает, либо снова начинает практиковать инфантильное слияние. Так, например, поголодав в скуке и одиночестве, подождав, когда кто-то сам ее выберет, такая личность может подумать: что толку что я такая самодостаточная, если живется мне плохо, лучше попытаюсь к кому-нибудь прилепиться как раньше. Уважение к границам имеет смысл только когда человек наладил много связей и получает все, что ему нужно. Вот почему пытаться иметь хорошие границы, не имея никаких внутренних ресурсов, напрасная затея. 

Но вернемся к идее любви. 

Пока полузрелая личность уже провела границы, но пребывает в пассивном ожидании счастливого совпадения, зрелая личность активно налаживает связи с различными сферами жизни, в том числе и с другими людьми, и у нее это получается. Если у такой личности и возникает любовь, то не на пустом месте и не вдруг, а с кем-то из тех, с кем у нее уже наладилась связь. И конечно, эта любовь будет взаимной. Но почему - конечно? 

В комментарии, с которого я начала этот пост, девушка пишет, что, на ее взгляд, искренняя любовь всегда встречает взаимность. Но как быть, если одну и ту же девушку искреннее полюбили несколько человек? Каждому она должна ответить любовью? 

Сама по себе любовь ненужного и неинтересного нам человека не может превратить его в нужного и интересного. Это может случиться только у очень голодного по любви человека, который страдает от холода и одиночества и рад, что хоть кто-то обратил к нему свои чувства. Если же мы представляем себе человека, имеющего много питательных связей, близких людей, единомышленников, просто видит в мире много симпатичных и открытых к сотрудничеству людей, то мы должны признать, что в той или иной мере любовь он получает с разных сторон, и чувствует себя вполне актуальным. Предположим, что он был бы не прочь иметь любовные отношения и даже создать семью, но совершенно понятно, что он ищет кого-то, с кем возникнет поле взаимных интересов. Не любовь к нему будет определять выбор такого человека, а обоюдное чувство.

----------


## qwe

Кажется, что обоюдное чувство – либо следствие чистой случайности, либо согласие одного ответить на чужую любовь. Многие не могут себе представить, как же технически гарантировать себе взаимную любовь и избежать ошибки.

На самом деле в реальном поле взаимодействия возможна только взаимная любовь. Безответная любовь всегда рождается в поле иллюзий. К иллюзиям люди прибегают только в одном случае: когда в реальном поле им не хватает энергии, и они берут в поле иллюзий в долг. Иллюзии – это кредит в банке(!) под большие проценты. Это энергетическая подпитка за счет Ничего, за счет переживания каких-то гипотетических теоретический вещей так эмоционально и живо, и с таким кайфом, как будто это уже реальность. Благодаря живым эмоциям мозг воспринимает иллюзии как реальность и на основании этого создает нейронные ансамбли, которые обеспечивают одностороннюю связь с человеком, однобокое погружение в поле отношений, и ту самую ситуацию, когда она его – очень, а он ее – нет. 

Как это выглядит на практике?

Представьте себе двух девушек, которых пригласил на свидание интересный молодой человек, один и тот же или разные, не важно. С обеими молодой человек был приветлив, на каждую смотрел с искренним интересом, рассказывал о себе какие-то замечательные вещи, задавал вопросы и наладил с каждой девушкой связь. Предположим, каждая из девушек в настоящий момент свободна и хотела бы завести роман, чтобы весело провести новогодние праздники, да и вообще, эта ниша в их жизни пустует и неплохо было бы ее занять. 

Сразу оговорюсь, что значимая пустующая ниша – это уже энергетическая дыра. Ниша должна быть либо заполнена, либо не иметь значения в силу своей пустоты. То есть место, которое эта ниша могла бы занимать в жизни, будь она заполнена, должны занимать другие дела. Например, вечерний досуг, который девушка могла бы проводить со своим бойфрендом, она проводит с подругами и очень довольна. Она не тоскует и не придумывает себе воображаемых парней, не вспоминает бывших, не смотрит на пары со слезами на глазах, она проводит весело время с подругами или друзьями или занимается чем-то еще. То есть ниша с одной стороны пустует, а с другой стороны никакой дырки там нет, ее место занимает что-то другое. Поэтому если мы условно считаем, что одна девушка имеет внутренние ресурсы, а другая нет, то первая не будет страдать от одиночества, а вторая – да.

В силу этой разницы, побывав на свидании с отличным парнем, который не только интересный, но еще и проявляет интерес, одна девушка просто заинтересуется, а вторая… начнет мечтать. Почему же не начнет мечтать первая? По той простой причине, что в ее жизни и так много интересного и ей есть, где брать приятные эмоции. Можно представить, что ее жизнь наполнена до отказа, как шкаф самыми модными платьями, и повесить новое, более модное платье она согласна, но для этого придется подарить кому-то что-то из старых. Но все старые тоже любимые и тоже очень ей идут, да и старые они весьма относительно, некоторые она надевала только раз и хотелось бы надеть еще. Поэтому если она и согласится выкинуть что-то из своей жизни, то есть из своего шкафа, то ради очень красивого удобного платья, а не ради нового платья короля – пустого места и иллюзий. Ей неинтересно сидеть вечером дома и думать о новом знакомом, представляя как он там и что, неинтересно обсуждать с подругой его три часа подряд, неинтересно смотреть на телефон в ожидании его звонка и репетировать возможный диалог. Все это дает ей намного меньше энергии, чем реальные интересные дела, которых у нее много. Она не против еще раз увидеть его, но она против представлять его часами и мечтать о нем, потому что у нее есть дела приятней. 

Когда женщины говорят, что у них есть любимая работа, друзья, хобби и много разных дел, но вот явился Он и все стало не важно, они переоценивают свои дела. Ни одно из старых дел не выдерживает конкуренцию с мечтами о Нем. Обратите внимание, не с Ним, это было бы понятно, а с мечтами о Нем. Его еще нет, он не позвонил, ничего не сказал, никуда не позвал, а женщина уже готова отложить все «любимые» и «интересные» дела, чтобы представлять его в воображении и мечтать, как они могли бы насладиться. Она готова выкинуть из шкафа все свои любимые платья, освободив место для тех, которые еще не купила и не факт, что купит. Неправда ли так можно поступить только с ненужными и давно надоевшими платьями, но не с любимыми?

В силу этого простого механизма, первая девушка не имеет риска влюбиться безответно, а вторая имеет почти 100% вероятность. Первая будет отодвигать из своей жизни любимые дела только если новый друг будет предлагать ей реальную альтернативу. Она согласится на свидание, но если он будет говорить только о себе и мало уделять внимания ей, она заскучает и вспомнит о том, в каком интересном месте могла бы вместо этого оказаться. Она согласится на роман, но если этот роман окажется не таким уж романтичным, будет приносить ей мало позитивных эмоций, опять же может сбежать из него туда, где ей лучше. У нее очень много мест, где ей хорошо, вот в чем дело, поэтому ее не заманишь на пустые обещания, намеки, она не будет ничего терпеть и надеяться, поскольку ей есть где прямо сейчас получить радость. Только голодная, не имеющая других ресурсов девушка может оказаться втянута в неравные, несчастные отношения, поскольку она нуждается хотя бы в надежде на счастье, если счастья в жизни нет. 

Поэтому безответной любви не бывает у тех, чья жизнь наполнена смыслом. Но безответная любовь скорее всего найдет человека, в чьей жизни зияет пустота.

----------


## qwe

В продолжение к предыдущей теме: http://evo-lutio.livejournal.com/55776.html

*Подключение к ресурсу любви*

О прокачке ресурсов многие спрашивают. Давайте на примере ресурса любви начнем разбирать, как именно человек подключается к ресурсу. 

Из чего состоит прокачка любого ресурса? Из 1)подключения к внешнему ресурсу, 2)освоения его, 3)интериоризации (создания внутреннего ресурса). 

Влюбленность – это и есть подключка. Подключка происходит, когда человек, стихийно или нет, смог настроить канал связи с ресурсом и получить порцию энергии. После этого он может «подсесть на дозу» и начать открывать канал больше, пытаясь получить больше наслаждения. Но открывая канал, человек и сам вкладывает энергию. Если он вкладывает больше, чем получает, то есть ему хочется близости больше, чем партнеру, хочется интенсивности больше, чем партнеру, хочется скорости развития больше, чем партнеру, возникает сильный перекос в обмене энергией. То есть на стадии 2)освоение, возникают проблемы. 

Это называется – невзаимная влюбленность: она бывает совершенно безответной, а бывает неравномерной, то есть один любит заметно больше, чем другой. 

При явно неравномерной или безответной влюбленности у человека есть два пути:

1)осознать невзаимность и пережить фрустрацию
2)создать иллюзию взаимности и начать погружаться в аддикцию

Ситуацию сублимации, когда человек осознает невзаимность, но фрустрацию не испытывает, а просто отделяет персонификацию от реального человека и продолжает сознательно любить образ (музу) я пока рассматривать не буду. Это довольно скользкая тема, и чаще всего за сублимацию принимается все-таки иллюзия взаимности, либо бегство от реальности. Сублимация, которая бы не нарушала процесс живого взаимодействия с миром, под силу немногим. Поэтому для невзаимной любви остаются 1) фрустрация и 2) аддикция. 

И фрустрация, и аддикция могут быть выражены не так сильно, однако человек, который столкнулся с перекосом в обмене, вынужден прибегать к тому или другому. Даже если перекос в обмене незначительный, человеку все равно приходится пережить небольшую фрустрацию, когда он вдруг осознает, что ему хочется сближения больше, чем партнеру. Фрустрация, особенно большая, когда перекос очень значительный, это весьма болезненное переживание. Фрустрация сопровождается падением самооценки и мотивации, а так же временным энергетическим упадком, поскольку человек уже вложил авансом энергию, которую не может окупить. Лучше всего фрустрацию характеризует абстиненция или страдания азартного игрока. Перед алкоголиком и игроком выбор – прекратить аддиктивный цикл и пережить стресс, либо продолжить цикл и отложить стресс. Если грозящий стресс велик, большинство людей цикл продолжают: покупают новую бутылку алкоголя или занимают деньги, чтобы отыграться. Так же нередко поступает влюбленный, начавший осознавать невзаимность своих чувств. Вместо того, чтобы пережить фрустрацию, переболеть и дистанцироваться, он продолжает любить так же или больше, закрывая дыру энергетическим кредитом – иллюзиями. 

Иллюзии – это энергетический кредит. Они позволяют испытывать счастье, однако в них постоянно нужно вкладывать больше и больше энергии, а иначе угрожает все больше и больше ломки. 

Чем больше взято кредитов, тем страшнее расплата фрустрации. Так образуется любая аддикция, в том числе и любовная. 

Может ли человек образовать связь с источником энергии без аддикции и без фрустрации? 

Конечно, может, и даже должен, но для этого ему необходимо иметь еще и другие источники энергии. Не один ресурс любви, а несколько ресурсов, которые будут поддерживать в нем энергетический баланс. Невозможно, не имея источников энергии, сильно влюбиться и не «подсесть». У голодных по энергии людей влюбленность часто развивается страстно и стремительно, как ураган. Если им в партнеры достался такой же голодный по энергии человек, влюбленность может развиться и одновременно с двух сторон, усиливаясь. В этом случае фрустрация и иллюзии не требуются, однако аддикция еще более вероятна, как цикл азартного игрока, который раз за разом выигрывает крупные суммы. Когда однажды удача подведет его, ему будет сложно в это поверить, ведь он столько времени получал, что хотел. Впрочем, симбиоз взаимных любовных аддиктов может продолжаться долго. Об опасностях взаимного симбиоза – отдельная тема. 

Иногда влюбленность не развивается так стремительно. Если человек имеет внутренние блоки или травмирован прошлым опытом, он может с самого начала поддерживать градус фрустрации, не открывать канал широко («не разевать рот», «не раскатывать губы») и постоянно испытывать сомнения в любви. Он может критично анализировать происходящее, приходя к выводу, что наслаждения от любви почему-то нет, да и любви, возможно, нету тоже. 

Чем отличается такая вялотекущая фрустрация от нормальной любви ресурсного человека? Ресурсному человеку ничего не мешает любить, сомнений и страхов в нем нет, он получает от любви радость, он развивается в своем чувстве, просто делает это осознанно и синхронно с развитием чувства партнера. Это не значит, что он специально тормозит свои чувства. Нет! Потребность в торможении означает перекос. Любовь такого человека растет от реальной взаимности, а не от иллюзий, но это не значит, что его чувство менее сильно, чем чувство аддикта. Менее деструктивно, но не менее сильно. Наоборот, яркость чувства он переживает во всей полноте, тогда как аддикт находится внутри переживаний и не может осознать всего происходящего. Аддикт испытывает болезненное, разлагающее чувство, хотя может воспринимать это как острое наслаждение, лишающее разума. Он в прямом смысле слова опьянен и одурманен, тогда как осознанно влюбленный переживает любовь ясно и питает ею разум. 

В то время как неустойчивый человек впадает либо в крайность фрустрации, либо в крайность аддикции, а иногда колеблется между Сциллой и Харибдой, устойчивый ресурсный человек располагается посередине потока и ему достается вся радость и польза любви. Любовь побуждает его к росту, стимулирует на деятельность, вдохновляет на творчество. 

Я уже описывала простые меры, к которым может прибегать человек в начале отношений, если он не слишком устойчив пока, но не хочет переживать ни аддикций, ни фрустраций. 

Но вернемся к началу. В предыдущем посте шла речь о знакомствах, то есть о способах подключения к ресурсу любви. Я заметила, что большинство людей не слишком представляют себе, как происходит это подключение, и уверены, что оно тесно связано с дружбой. На самом деле, человек может быть очень коммуникабелен, общителен, но совсем не уметь подключаться к ресурсу любви. Такой человек либо никогда не влюбляется, либо влюбляется, но быстро охладевает, либо влюбляется невзаимно. То есть коммуникабельность расширяет выбор кандидатов, но не обеспечивает подключение к ресурсу. Иногда наблюдается даже обратный эффект. Если необщительный человек, чувствуя интерес к личности особы противоположного пола, имеет шанс влюбиться, то человек общительный, привыкший дружить со многими, может испытывать затруднения от перехода из дружеской области в сексуальную и особенно в любовную. В этом может не быть никакой проблемы, нет необходимости развивать все ресурсы, однако это говорит о том, что через ресурс дружбы развить ресурс любви не всегда легко, а для некоторых почти невозможно. Многие люди воспринимают предложение дружить как однозначный отказ в возможных романтических чувствах. Не правда ли? 

Еще сложнее обстоят дела с развитием любви через ресурс дружбы у тех, кто совсем необщителен. Такой человек не испытывает никакого желания общаться с незнакомыми людьми, и ему непонятно, как искать себе пару на сайтах «по интересам». У него есть старые приятели, с которыми он общается на тему увлечений, но знакомиться с десятками людей противоположного пола, чтобы иметь шанс перейти к любви, ему кажется нереальным. Для него проблема найти себе даже одного нового друга, а здесь придется перезнакомиться достаточно близко с кучей совершенно ненужных людей. Поэтому такому человеку куда проще на сайтах знакомств, где не нужно ничего придумывать, а можно сразу переходить к делу.

Нельзя думать, что малообщительные люди или люди, у которых дружба никак не связана с любовью, деформированы и нуждаются в исправлении. Нет, они не более деформированы, чем общительные. Все это всего лишь личная особенность, не влияющая на уровень развития личности. Как цвет волос не делает одну женщину более красивой, чем другая, так и особенности психики в пределах нормы никак не препятствуют росту. Набор качеств может быть какой угодно, главное сложить их в эффективную, целостную структуру.

----------


## qwe

Как было уже сказано, проблемы с ресурсом могут возникать на любой стадии прокачки, и самой первой проблемой является неспособность подключаться к ресурсу. Это выражается либо как невозможность испытывать романтическое влечение, либо как возникновение и быстрое его угасание. Впрочем, второе оставляет ресурсу надежду, а первое – это блок. 

Блок бывает первичным, когда человек никогда ни в кого не влюблялся, либо вторичным, когда раньше бывало, но давно ничего подобного нет. Если человек испытывает любовное влечение очень слабой интенсивности, но это именно любовные чувства (не чисто сексуальные), о блоке говорить нельзя. Скорее всего, это плохо налаженная связь. При блоке мысли о любви вызывают скуку, страх или отвращение. Таковы, например, циники, презирающие «розовые сопли» и считающие, что о любви говорят лишь те, кто стесняется своих физических потребностей. Еще более таковы те, кто считают, что любовь – это ловушка манипуляторов или кормушка для инфантилов, то есть находят идею любви не просто ложной, но и вредной. Как правило, подобные люди либо эгоцентричны, либо фрустрированы, а часто то и другое. 

Наиболее открыты для подключения к любви, так называемые, романтики. Как правило, это женщины, любящие смотреть кино про любовь, читать романы, слушать любовные истории. Они влюбляются легко и любят быть влюбленными. Вообще подключение к ресурсу сопровождается вниманием к этой сфере, однако слишком сильный интерес, вытесняющий все остальные интересы, может означать болезненное влечение и даже «вампирическую подключку». В этом случае человек постоянно ощущает любовный голод и тоску по любви, даже если возлюбленного у него нет. Показательно, что потенциальные партнеры избегают таких людей, кроме мошенников и брачных аферистов, которые вычисляют таких легко, по особым повадкам. 

В подобных «вампирах» нет ничего злобного, это энергетический перекос из-за искажения в структуре ресурсов. Человек как бы априорно влюблен, хотя и не в кого. Большинство людей, даже ищущих любви, воспринимают поле такого человека неприятно липким. Им кажется, что он неразборчив, навязчив, жалок и одновременно грузен, и они не могут воспринимать его положительные черты объективно. Неприятные эмоции затмевают все. Иногда в такое «вампирическое» состояние попадают вполне достойные в других отношениях личности, и друзья их не могут понять, почему такая добрая женщина ищет пару, а мужчины шарахаются от нее, или такой порядочный мужчина хочет найти жену, но женщины разбегаются. Отсюда рождаются сказки о том, что хорошие не пользуются спросом. Однако, это не так. За такой «хорошестью», которая остается невостребованной, почти всегда скрывается «вампирическая» подключка к ресурсу любви. Только не путайте таких бедняг с любвеобильными харизматиками, которые, наоборот, нравятся всем, сами голода по любви не испытывают, но легко вызывают его у других. Это, наоборот, - люди с хорошо освоенным внешним ресурсом любви (хотя внутренний при этом может быть не до конца сформирован, но подключение работает идеально).

----------


## June

Всё, наверное, так и есть. А поможет ли человеку, не имеющему друзей, с которыми можно провести вечер, осознание того, что и любовь у него незрелая и ненастоящая?

----------


## Unity

Никому на свете (ни за что и никогда) не 'поможет' бесконечная игра с собственным мышлением в коего-то 'Моисея', жаждущего, наконец, найти 'землию обетованную'… 
Ответов в голове нет, нет их в размышления — ибо это попросту игра файлами воспоминаний, кои мы тасуем словно карты, беспрестанно 'убивая время за пасьянсом' — с своим естеством — разумеется, _завсегда проигрывая_, пожиная только боль, — рано или поздно… 
Как же Вы не понимаете[?], — всё, чем лишь оперирует наш разум — это память, это лишь воспоминания (информация сенсорных наших систем), «оптимизированные» семантическим символом, неким энным _словом_ во имя акселерации & упрощения игрищ нашего ума… 
Мы ищем ответы на вопросы в своей голове — но их туда… _никто не помещал_, их там никогда и не было, они там отсутствуют, — доказательство сему: безуспешность всяческих попыток одолеть депрессию — _всех, ныне Здесь присутствующих._ 
В частности и Вашу. 
Сколько бы ни мыслили, как бы ни пытались словом _программировать себя_, стремясь облегчить своё положение — всё всегда вернётся на круги своя… 
Нет, не потому, что Ваших усилий мало — но лишь потому, что Вы движетесь в изначально ложном направлении, — беспрестанно размышляя, не _живя_ — будучи личностью, эго и персоной, именем и званием, должностью/профессией/ким-то 'социальным ярлыком' — только _не собою_… Живя лишь 'в мышлении', а не наяву… 
Таково послание всех без исключения древних мировых религий. Человек в страдании — ибо позабыл истую природу самое себя — забыл о том, что любой — всего лишь росток на экзистенциальном древе, всего лишь цветок… 
А это страдание… Это пресловутая 'сансара', в мясорубке коей пребывают люди, Homo Sapiens — суть забвение себя, протезирование жизни беспрестанным шумом своих размышлений… 
Попросту всмотритесь… 
Ваше 'радио внутри' — никогда не смолкает… 
Вещаемое размышлениями — «Истина» для Вас… 
Боль, один нескончаемый кошмар — единственное, чем наполнены Ваши жизни…  
А ведь всё может быть _по-другому_ — и должно-таки быть… 
N.B. Но опять 'мимо кассы'… Никто не услышал, — и все снова погружаются в свои думы и к своим терзаниям… Чтобы 'прожить' ещё один бессмысленный день, приносящий только горечь и разочарование; чтобы насладиться 'откровениями' своего ума, — загоняющими в могилу; чтобы с удивлением рассматривать иных — неких отродясь _Нормальных_ & не заморачивающихся — для которых Жизнь — суть благословение, а не мучительный кошмар… 
Что же, выпейте таблетку своего плацебо; поболтайте с психологами и себе подобными, займитесь фитнесом или домашней рутиной… 
Рано или поздно — Вы устанете страдать… Вы взалкаете познать, — что же есть 'Свобода'?.. 
P.S. Говорят, это 'естественный процесс', — наша бессознательность, наше 'просветление' (этакая часть коих-то вселенских циклов) — и никто никому не может 'помочь', — и всему своё время… 
Но всё же… 
Помните… 'Заевшая пластинка' _может закончиться_. 
Если Будда сумел, — и Вы тоже сможете…

----------


## qwe

> Всё, наверное, так и есть. А поможет ли человеку, не имеющему друзей, с которыми можно провести вечер, осознание того, что и любовь у него незрелая и ненастоящая?


 Самое худшее - это неосознанная некомпетентность, когда человек чего-то не умеет, не понимает и не осознает этого. Когда же некомпетентность осознается, тогда появляется возможность искать способ решить проблему.

Если, например, алкоголизм в себе не признается, то и бороться с ним не нужно.

Если я не имею друзей и мне это не нравится, я могу почитать хотя бы литературу, для начала, о том как иметь друзей, попробовать какие-нибудь методы. Стараться расширять свои границы. Рост личности приходит только по мере решения задач, это и есть естественный способ роста.

_Вообще, очевидна же стратегия:
если я понял, что я инфантилен, четко выясняю в чем это проявляется - в каких действиях, в каких установках. Меняю их на положительные, более зрелые и вырабатываю навыки на практике. Ум и организм перестраиваются со временем._
Все)

----------


## June

Если проблема сильно портит человеку жизнь и человек способен эту проблему решить, то да, осознание проблемы полезно. Если человек не способен решить проблему, то, думаю, её осознание лишь ухудшит состояние человека. Т.е. помощью в данном случае будет не только обозначение проблемы, но и помощь в её решении, а просто обозначение проблемы может даже навредить.

----------


## qwe

> Если проблема сильно портит человеку жизнь и человек способен эту проблему решить, то да, осознание проблемы полезно. Если человек не способен решить проблему, то, думаю, её осознание лишь ухудшит состояние человека. Т.е. помощью в данном случае будет не только обозначение проблемы, но и помощь в её решении, а просто обозначение проблемы может даже навредить.


 Некоторые первым делом ищут пути к отступлению и отговорки)

_Если психологическую проблему можно осознать, то и решить можно. это закон. если работать над решением._ 

Третье поколение зубов вырастить сложно, очень. буквально невозможно)) но за 10 лет в интернете я натыкалась на 2 способа: один "эзотерический", 2-й совершенно медицинский, при котором зуб заживляет кариозные полости и даже выталкивает пломбы при этом.  :Embarrassment: 

собственная психология доступна круглосуточно. Хуже, конечно, если ты шизофреник с "полным отрывом" итп Но тогда ты и не осознаешь в чем дело.

----------


## qwe

> Если Будда сумел, — и Вы тоже сможете…


 _Инфантил воспринимает себя и мир как единое целое, границ между ним и миром нет. Не путайте это, пожалуйста, с самадхи и тому подобными просветленными состояниями, которые предполагают полное созревание субъектности и далее, на следующем уровне развития утрату грубых границ и осознание единства с миром как с субъектом. Это совершенно разные вещи, можно сказать прямо противоположные. Инфантил не имеет всех частей личности и поэтому считает, что мир – его часть, как паразит не имеет желудка или ног и пользуется телом другого животного._ 

Если мы (люди) части одного целого, то какая может быть социофобия? что за отторжение своих частей? какое может быть просветление на базе самоотрицания?

Никаких серьезных достижений духа не может быть, пока не исправишь себя в деталях и не научишься обращаться с тем, что дано от природы. Как взрослый человек. А не как убегающий. Для того, чтобы те, кто не прав снаружи сами разбегались, надо таки достичь определенного уровня и правильных внутренних связей.

Конкретно социофобия:
я не готов меняться, не готов перестраиваться и образовывать правильные связи. почему?
Потому что я толком не понимаю, что это за люди вокруг меня. Я не уделяю им достаточно внимания, чтобы понять, что они из себя представляют. Чтобы видеть весь их путь и его значение (и в мире, и в моей жизни). 
До знания обстановки, не появится и настоящего смысла выползать из своей ракушки.

----------


## qwe

*Статья про худший вариант развития событий:*
http://evo-lutio.livejournal.com/56212.html

----------


## June

> Третье поколение зубов вырастить сложно, очень. буквально невозможно)) но за 10 лет в интернете я натыкалась на 2 способа: один "эзотерический", 2-й совершенно медицинский, при котором зуб заживляет кариозные полости и даже выталкивает пломбы при этом.


 Надеюсь, информация многократно проверена  и источники информации заслуживают доверия)

----------


## qwe

> Надеюсь, информация многократно проверена  и источники информации заслуживают доверия)


 Понятия не имею, насколько она проверена, я ее не проверяла)

Найду у себя ссылку - выложу.
Хотя можно в поиске набрать "регенерация зубов"

1-й способ от Грабового) которого, кстати, не смотря на дурную славу иногда президенты приглашали к себе)
А второй был в блоге медика, которая ставила эксперименты на себе и на своем ребенке. Ключевой момент - правильное соотношение жиров в рационе. особенно играет роль топленое сливочное масло (ги или гхи). Это все, что я сейчас помню.

----------


## qwe

Выложу-ка я эту книгу еще раз)
*Эволюция личности*
 Скачать файл 

Описание от инфантильной до интегрированной личности.

----------


## Unity

> Инфантил воспринимает себя и мир как единое целое, границ между ним и миром нет. Не путайте это, пожалуйста, с самадхи и тому подобными просветленными состояниями, которые предполагают полное созревание субъектности и далее, на следующем уровне развития утрату грубых границ и осознание единства с миром как с субъектом. Это совершенно разные вещи, можно сказать прямо противоположные. Инфантил не имеет всех частей личности и поэтому считает, что мир – его часть, как паразит не имеет желудка или ног и пользуется телом другого животного.


 Каждый ребёнок, взрослея, рано ль, поздно ль, начинает понимать, что 'границы' — иллюзорны, вымышлены, сугубо условны, по ошибке _созданные_ недалёким человеческим умом. Ярчайший этому пример: всё в экосистеме — неразрывно связано, — мы 'подключены' к планетарной атмосфере — сотвори границу, коий-то барьер — ну и тотчас задохнёшься. Мы 'воруем' энергию, движущую нами, у прочих существ, также прежде многократно пере_похищавших её у иных, боле примитивных — создай кордон — и вскоре погибнешь. Мы не можем без 'проточной' воды, — неотъемлемой от гидросферы. Прекрати мы пить — вскоре мы разрушимся.
Мы связаны — воздухом — с лесами; влагою — с мировыми океанами; пищею — с Землёй… Всё со всем — в одном синергичном симбиозе… Один супер-организм…
Границ — нет. Они 'существуют' только в нашей голове, принося страдание, порождая тревогу и страх — из-за «разделения» Себя и Первопричины Жизни (как бы Вы ни именовали оную) — из-за веры в прочих, что отделены от Вас, мира и природы, космоса…
Личность — это просто наша вера в свою 'отгороженность'…
Личность — это болезнь — и создания, достигшие пресловутого просветления — полностью отбрасывают маски, оные протезы собственной души…
Личность — жалкий конструкт из слов, сущий единственно внутри Вашей памяти, процесса мышления — наяву ничего подобного нет…
Как пощупать личность? Как же её взвесить? Как же удалить её хирургическим путём?..
'Личность' — лишь абстракция нашего ума — тяжелейший недуг, — ну и, к сожалению, новый приток тем на форуме — иллюстрация сему…



> Если мы (люди) части одного целого, то какая может быть социофобия? что за отторжение своих частей? какое может быть просветление на базе самоотрицания?


 Да, мы 'части' Одного — но мы _позабыли_ это — и социофобия — это просто плод нашего забвения, выражающийся в вере в 'расщеплённость' Бытия на личности, на мир, Бога/простых смертных, чёрное и белое и т.п…
Расщеплённый разум всяческого homo sapiens — это и есть болезнь — корень и краеугольный камень остальных напастей…
* Просветление — устранение фальшивого — да, в том числе и 'я' — ибо оное — фальшиво, преходяще в времени — и когда родились, Вы были чисты ото этой скверны — Вы были _живыми_ — ну и не было нужды прозябать на страницах форума, посвященного саморазрушению…



> Никаких серьезных достижений духа не может быть, пока не исправишь себя в деталях и не научишься обращаться с тем, что дано от природы. Как взрослый человек. А не как убегающий. Для того, чтобы те, кто не прав снаружи сами разбегались, надо таки достичь определенного уровня и правильных внутренних связей.


 Только человеческому эго нужны всяческие 'достижения'/'препятствия' — чтобы, их 'преодолев', снова себя 'возвеличить'…
Ясное сознание не знает 'сложностей', 'уровней' и 'медалей За Заслуги' для Себя.



> Конкретно социофобия:
> я не готов меняться, не готов перестраиваться и образовывать правильные связи. почему?
> Потому что я толком не понимаю, что это за люди вокруг меня. Я не уделяю им достаточно внимания, чтобы понять, что они из себя представляют. Чтобы видеть весь их путь и его значение (и в мире, и в моей жизни).
> До знания обстановки, не появится и настоящего смысла выползать из своей ракушки.


 Опять-таки, — идея «…О Себе», о своём 'я', кое завсегда противостоит иным своим конкурентам/всевозможным вызовам окружающей среды…
Маска не имеет шанса исцелиться — ибо маска не жива…
А под маской — _пустота_ («…Шуньята»), неподвластная всяческим заболеваниям…
Неужели Вы не замечаете сего, — абсолютной тщетности 'нескончаемой игры «в слова»', — в том числе, «…О Личности», «…Фобиях и страхах», всяческих «…Психологических проблемах того»… _чего нет в действительности_?..
Оглянитесь на форум!..
Календарь не лечит никого!.. Каждый — во плену собственной иллюзии…
Каждый Здесь _страдает_, — и в конфликте с своим естеством…
Это ли не грустно?..
Будда был зря, Иисуса не услышали, Заратуштру презрели, Лао-Цзы — проигнорили,  о Магомете что-там слышали — но 'со старта' презрели, полагаясь на свою Разумность…
А 'вытягивает' — только лишь _сознательность_…
Ум — это сон.
Все наши проблемы растут _из ума_.
Проснитесь — и _выздоровеете_ — вот так просто, Здесь и Сейчас — без врачей и таблеток, безо интервала времени, безо 'геркулесовых подвигов', призванных потешить эго — просто Здесь и Сейчас…
Единственное, что необходимо — попросту прислушаться к собственному сердцу — как мы делали, будучи детьми…
Но мы позабыли — тотчас _заболев_…
Оглянитесь на форум…
Это ли нормально?..
Ради этого ли была создана Земля?..

----------


## June

> Каждый ребёнок, взрослея, рано ль, поздно ль, начинает понимать, что 'границы' — иллюзорны, вымышлены, сугубо условны, по ошибке _созданные_ недалёким человеческим умом. Ярчайший этому пример: всё в экосистеме — неразрывно связано, — мы 'подключены' к планетарной атмосфере — сотвори границу, коий-то барьер — ну и тотчас задохнёшься. Мы 'воруем' энергию, движущую нами, у прочих существ, также прежде многократно пере_похищавших её у иных, боле примитивных — создай кордон — и вскоре погибнешь. Мы не можем без 'проточной' воды, — неотъемлемой от гидросферы. Прекрати мы пить — вскоре мы разрушимся.
> Мы связаны — воздухом — с лесами; влагою — с мировыми океанами; пищею — с Землёй… Всё со всем — в одном синергичном симбиозе… Один супер-организм…
> Границ — нет. Они 'существуют' только в нашей голове, принося страдание, порождая тревогу и страх — из-за «разделения» Себя и Первопричины Жизни (как бы Вы ни именовали оную) — из-за веры в прочих, что отделены от Вас, мира и природы, космоса…
> Личность — это просто наша вера в свою 'отгороженность'…


 * Unity*, я раньше кое-что читал на эту тему. Грудной ребёнок не знает границ между собой и внешним миром, не знает границ между собой и матерью. Он захотел есть - появилась еда. Он захотел тепла – появилось тепло. На первых порах он удовлетворяет свои потребности силой мысли. В процессе взросления ребёнок начинает понимать, что еда появляется не просто тогда, когда он её захотел, точнее это так, но всё немножко сложнее. Источник еды, тепла, любви – отдельное от него существо и оно не полностью контролируется силой его мысли. Потом некоторые (не все) начинают понимать, что силой мысли вообще ничего не контролируется напрямую, а важны только действия, которые ты совершаешь.

В приведённом тобой примере про проточную воду инфантильность – это представление о том, что чтобы напиться, достаточно просто захотеть напиться. Зрелое мышление – что надо сходить на колодец или подставить рот под кран с водой, предварительно заплатив за водоснабжение. Зрелость не означает автономию в виде отказа от жидкости навсегда. Об этом, вроде, никто не пишет.




> _Если психологическую проблему можно осознать, то и решить можно. это закон. если работать над решением._


 Вымышленная ситуация – одна из бесконечного множества тех, которые можно придумать: девушка влюбилась, но любовь невзаимная – она не рассказала о ней тому, в кого влюбилась, потому что боится отвержения. У девушки нет ни друзей, ни подруг. Девушка, сама того не зная, страдает ИРЛ. В детстве злая мама-алкоголичка называла её никчёмной дурой по 100 раз на дню, и теперь девушка считает, что все окружающие считаю её никчёмной дурой и ненавидят. Это не так, но девушка об этом не знает. И вот эта девушка прочитала статью, что и любовь у неё не любовь, и вообще, пока нет друзей, настоящей любви быть не может, а друзей у неё никогда не будет, потому что все её вокруг ненавидят, даже если не говорят об этом и лживо улыбаются) Сильно поможет девушке осознание того, что даже любовь у неё не любовь, а нечто второго сорта, с гнилостным душком?) На мой непросвещённый взгляд, девушке нужно начинать с осознания того, что окружающие не испытывают к ней ненависти. А информация о неполноценности её любви в этом деле ну никак не поможет, только ещё больше утвердит в представлениях о своей неполноценности и загонит в ещё более глубокую депрессию. Так мне кажется.

----------


## qwe

> Сильно поможет девушке осознание того, что даже любовь у неё не любовь, а нечто второго сорта, с гнилостным душком?) На мой непросвещённый взгляд, девушке нужно начинать с осознания того, что окружающие не испытывают к ней ненависти. А информация о неполноценности её любви в этом деле ну никак не поможет, только ещё больше утвердит в представлениях о своей неполноценности и загонит в ещё более глубокую депрессию. Так мне кажется.


 Почему девушка зацикливается на одном изолированном переживании, не ищет другие статьи, которые помогут ей решить проблему? Потому что она прочитала, но не осознала проблему. осталась в пределах своего ума. Не произошло этого "щелчка", она не вышла за границы своего переживания, не разотождествилась с ним, не посмотрела на него со стороны с других позиций.
И тем не менее, даже в этом случае, более глубокое изучение темы, а уж тем более психологии может ей помочь. Если она потратит время на изучение своего состояния, на изучение того, каким должно быть более совершенное состояние, и любые попытки перенять более зрелое поведение. Тогда, даже самими действиями, она добьется того, что на практике отследит и поймет разницу.

Если же осознание произойдет, то она уже непосредственно поймет, где заблуждалась, потому что не будет отождествлять свою личность с эмоциональными реакциями и "надуманными" ролями.

----------


## June

> Почему девушка зацикливается на одном изолированном переживании, не ищет другие статьи, которые помогут ей решить проблему?


 Решить какую проблему? Девушка живёт в обществе, которое её ненавидит. Это для неё проблема. Решение тут понятное – максимально изолироваться от этого общества, свести контакты к минимуму, ну или более радикальное решение – покинуть общество навсегда вперёд ногами. Да, она, наверное, будет искать другие статьи, которые подскажут наименее болезненный способ покинуть это злое общество навсегда.




> Если она потратит время на изучение своего состояния, на изучение того, каким должно быть более совершенное состояние, и любые попытки перенять более *зрелое поведение.*


 Мне показалось, автор статьи считает, что все проблемы исключительно от инфантильности. Но всё намного сложнее. Психологических проблем очень много разных, и их причины могут быть самыми неожиданными, и объяснять всё одной инфантильностью (незрелостью) – это неправильно и даже вредно, на мой взгляд.

----------


## trypo

просто гражданка qwe  вскочила на ступеньку наблюдателя , а может и выше , кто знает  :Smile: 
и покуда ты не вскарабкаешься на  ту же высоту , мало шансов что ты сможешь воспринять те советы , что она здесь щедро приводит.
выгоднее им просто следовать , не задавая вопросов , на которые нет ответов.

----------


## June

*trypo*, ну это прямо культ личности)

----------


## Unity

> Я раньше кое-что читал на эту тему. Грудной ребёнок не знает границ между собой и внешним миром, не знает границ между собой и матерью.


 Да, несомненно, это так: 'бессознательному' грудничку, новой человечьей 'гусенице' — _ведома Истина_, кою презревают 'взрослые', — посему младенец — маленькая капелька высшего сознания, сущая в одной нескончаемой 'Нирване' — ну а взрослые, де-факто, люди, — погибают на страницах форума, нас объединившего из-за интереса к саморазрушению!.. *горькая ирония*
Словно 'срослись веки' у любого с нас, будто ватою забиты уши; разумы наши — живут 'своей _автономной_ жизнью' независимо от нас — повергая в бездну беспросветного нашего терзания — мерного, цикличного, словно маятника ритм, словно бы погода, словно бы смена сезонов — с взлётами/падениями, с рецидивами/ремиссиями — с неизменных ухудшением состояния души, с жуткою тенденцией к гнили и распаду — всего человеческого, что лишь в нас осталось!..
И не нужно никоих премудрых/высокоинтеллектуальных терминов с новомодной 'душе_логии', — тот же Будда разъяснил сущность нашего 'проклятия' много тысяч лет тому назад — равно как и 'медики' Древнего Шумера, Индии, Китая, Дальнего Востока — и даже Америки — ибо сущность человека, истая наша природа — только лишь одна, всеобщая — независимо от времени и географических координат, — ну и един алгоритм нашего схождения с ума…
Древние народы знали То, о чём ныне наилучшие умы только лишь догадываются…
Это ли не грустно?.. Изумительный 'духовный' регресс, — с древности к новейшим временам!.. Технологии развиты, — но в смятенье позабытый и замёрзший человечий дух, человечья анима…
Предкам было хорошо известно, что препятствие для счастья (…неотъемлемого качества любой сущей Жизни) — это заблуждения нашего ума, это культ нашего эгоцентризма, это идол человеческого 'я', — ну и только в этом — тот первоисточник боли и мучения каждого из нас, — к коим б только 'поводам' & 'обстоятельствам' все мы ни 'привязывали' плавную свою агонию, траурный свой танец, шествие своё к гробу, — в чём бы ни винили небо или же себя, прочих или декорации…
Разум — та основа для любого опыта/переживания — корень древа любых восприятий… Устраняя эту 'ширму' — каждый постигает _нечто_… то, что, сам того не ведая, завсегда искал — в книгах, наяву; в тишине природы или в техногенном шуме мегаполиса-тюрьмы; в музыке, кино, в всевозможных странствиях; во глазах любимых, на любых иконах — в храме иль мечети, подо сводом церкви, в синагоге или же под лепестками пагод…
Сокровенный Смысл человеческого бытия, ответ на Вопрос — «…Для чего родились мы и мириады поколений прочих, сама ся Земля — и Вечность»?!..
Без _сего_ — тихое/неспешное погружение в трясину собственных кошмаров, незаметных и неясных прочим; жуткая/убийственная боль, непривязанная к телу, непрестанно 'плавящая' нас; разъедающая нас на атомы; отравляющая всё, к чему прикасаемся…
И каждый Здесь выбирает — но, отчего-то[?], чаще всего — ложное направление…
Затем размышленья, страданья, попытки и гибель…
Но это напрасно, — Древние понимали это — а мы позабыли — ибо Предки не сказали нам — позволив всем нам вырасти как 'Маугли', — может, чтобы каждый в своё время Здесь прошел стезей 'самородка', самолично добывшего право наречься 'существом разумным', 'душою живою'…



> В процессе взросления ребёнок начинает понимать, что еда появляется не просто тогда, когда он её захотел, точнее это так, но всё немножко сложнее. Источник еды, тепла, любви – отдельное от него существо и оно не полностью контролируется силой его мысли. Потом некоторые (не все) начинают понимать, что силой мысли вообще ничего не контролируется напрямую, а важны только действия, которые ты совершаешь.


 В процессе взросления каждый из нас переживает То, что подразумевается подо экзотичным термином «…Грехопадение». 
Мы забываем единство, с коего пришли, в коем пребываем, кое мы вдыхаем, коим мы питаемся, в коем мы живём — в кое уйдём однажды…
Мы превращаемся в 'демонов', во слепцов, в адские создания, пища коих — 'раскалённый уголь' всех наших страданий!..
Только Вам известно, — сколь же горька и ужасна эта 'снедь' — никоий художник, композитор и поэт не сумеет ну хотя бы отчасти это описать…
* Между тем, 'реальность' — верим в это или отрицаем — 'творится' _единственно_ нашим размышлением, чредой состояний нашего ума — ибо _ум есть мир_ — ибо из ума состоит то 'зеркало', кое 'отражает' явь…
Наши мысли — задают реальность, — и у каждого они 'свои' — посему, бродя по одной Земле — кто-то 'на коне'/кто-то проклинает каждое мгновение своей бестолковой 'жизни'… 
Выключи их — и познаешь 'блаженство', превыше которого нет ничего…
Но, увы, — никто не сможет… никто не сумеет — _сломать древнюю привычку_ — не жить, но страдать…
Мы годы истратили, себя программируя!..

----------


## Unity

И годы, возможно, ушли бы на то, чтобы, наконец, 'очнуться' от плена кошмара, заменившего нам Жизнь!..
* Нас 'приучили' считать, что счастье, экстаз, наслажденье — это 'приз' за создание коих-то условий, созиданье неких обстоятельств…
Но это не так — это настоящая наша природа, скрытая грязью, кою нам внушили бессознательные 'близкие'/садик/школа/универ/друзья и товарищи, сокурсники и вездесущий ящик вкупе с распрекрасной Паутиной Мир… 
Истина… Она безусловна — её открывают йоги и суфии, огнепоклонники, дикие варвары Чёрного Континента, невежды-индейцы с берегов Амазонки, дремучие люди с последней на свете Terr’ы Incognit’ы, монахи, чтящие Христа, Раму/Кришну/Будду…
Миллионы людей _уже пробудились_, — и _празднуют Жизнь_!..
Но только не мы!.. Мы — кои-то проклятые!.. Собственною 'мудростью'…
Посему на Форуме — ну и никуда не двинемся…
Ведь мы… _выбираем проклятия_…
Ведь мы… _любим их_…
Это всё, что лишь нам известно — ну и все мы, словно 'старые собаки', уже не желаем обучаться ким-то 'новым фокусам' — посули они даже избавление… 
Приди к Вам сегодня кой-то ангел с небес — и пообещай спасение, — чтобы сделали мы?.. Схватив того за горло, зачитали бы 'список желаний', личный 'список условий' «…Достижения рая»?..
Но их нет…
Вы _уже на месте_, — но не знаете сего… не стремитесь понять — _в ком_ же грань пролегает между адом и раем — кто «меняет заставку» всевозможных наших помыслов и переживаний/чувств?..
Вы отвергаете бога… Вы убиваете душу…
'Мудростью' Своей…



> Вымышленная ситуация – одна из бесконечного множества тех, которые можно придумать: девушка влюбилась, но любовь невзаимная – она не рассказала о ней тому, в кого влюбилась, потому что боится отвержения. У девушки нет ни друзей, ни подруг. Девушка, сама того не зная, страдает ИРЛ. В детстве злая мама-алкоголичка называла её никчёмной дурой по 100 раз на дню, и теперь девушка считает, что все окружающие считаю её никчёмной дурой и ненавидят. Это не так, но девушка об этом не знает. И вот эта девушка прочитала статью, что и любовь у неё не любовь, и вообще, пока нет друзей, настоящей любви быть не может, а друзей у неё никогда не будет, потому что все её вокруг ненавидят, даже если не говорят об этом и лживо улыбаются) Сильно поможет девушке осознание того, что даже любовь у неё не любовь, а нечто второго сорта, с гнилостным душком?) На мой непросвещённый взгляд, девушке нужно начинать с осознания того, что окружающие не испытывают к ней ненависти. А информация о неполноценности её любви в этом деле ну никак не поможет, только ещё больше утвердит в представлениях о своей неполноценности и загонит в ещё более глубокую депрессию. Так мне кажется.


 Там, в Вашем примере, — описана сущность, в душе которой бал правит Страх… Страх порождается Разумом, Разум играет единственно Верой — во то, что мир 'расщеплён & опасен; что нету души — одно только тело; что Истина — ранит, а ложь столь сладка'…
Посему бесплодная 'любовь' — к собственным своим призракам & представленьям «…О других» — а не к прочим, не в прикосновенье/поцелуе наяву…
Вот он — первородный грех — взять так и _уверовать_ 'Эдемскому змию' — грёзам/откровенья своего ума, собственной фантазии, своих 'измышлизмов'!.. И расплата за грех — смерть — ну а прежде годы, проведённые в сказочном страдании, в личном 'фильме ужасов', по сравнению с которыми просто отдыхает Hollywood…
Неужели Вы не видите?..
Мы сами строим свой ад — в чём бы се ни заключалось, ким бы ни был тот краеугольный камень, главная идея нашего безумия!..
Вместо того чтобы _быть собой_ и в открытую спросить, — «…По душе ль Тебе я, милый мой друг? Если 'да', станем ли встречаться; узнаем ли ближе друг дружку мы»[?], — тот Ваш виртуальный персонаж прозябает в муках неопределённости…
И так каждый из нас…
Потому! — нет друзей — и не будет!..
Потому — тысяча оттенков всевозможных 'личностных расстройств'!..
В силу этого — Страхи!..
Презрение матери…
Опасение иных людей…
* Всё начинается _с нашего ума_… Сами мы _подменяем_ Истину своими иллюзиями — едва научившись говорить — только научившись врать — сперва прочим — вскоре _и самим себе_…
И с того дня — все мы в кошмаре!..
С мига, в коем мы поверили 'внутреннему голосу' своего ума, — Змия из Эдема…
Теперь Вы знаете… слышали…
Теперь выбор за Вами — опять — в камеру пыток 'в своей голове' — или… _на свободу_…
Можете не думать — ну и просто сделать шаг к постижению подлинной своей природы — или… можете опять начать размышления…
Тогда всё было зря…

----------


## qwe

> просто гражданка qwe  вскочила на ступеньку наблюдателя , а может и выше , кто знает


 Ах ты, какой комплимент)

----------


## qwe

> Решить какую проблему?


 Дело в том, что очень трудно помочь абстрактной гражданке, либо у нее должны быть конкретные известные параметры) Выложите список проявлений и давайте попробуем разобрать.

----------


## June

> Дело в том, что очень трудно помочь абстрактной гражданке, либо у нее должны быть конкретные известные параметры) Выложите список проявлений и давайте попробуем разобрать.


 За основу была взята история девушки с Избегающим Расстройством Личности, приведённая в книге Бека и Фримена “Когнитивная психотерапия расстройств личности”. Я эту историю немного дополнил типичными особенностями людей с ИРЛ, потому что читал про них и в других источниках. (мне казалось, что у меня тоже ИРЛ, поэтому такой сильный интерес был). Я эту историю сейчас процитирую, а вообще книга легко гуглится и мне она очень нравится:




> *Случай из практики*
> 
> У Джейн классический случай избегающего расстройства личности. Она воспитывалась матерью-алкоголичкой, имевшей пограничное расстройство личности и склонной к вербальной и физической агрессии. Джейн пыталась понять поведение матери и пришла к выводу, что сама — недостойный человек и заслужила, чтобы с ней так обращались. При этом в поведении Джейн не было ничего плохого, она вела себя очень хорошо и изо всех сил старалась доставить матери удовольствие. Тогда Джейн сделала вывод, что мать обращалась с ней так плохо, потому что она (Джейн) была плоха в глубине души. (Объяснить поведение матери проблемами самой матери Джейн и в голову не приходило.) В свои 30 лет Джейн по-прежнему боялась, что если другие люди узнают, какая она на самом деле плохая и никчемная, ее отвергнут.
> Перед каждым социальным контактом у Джейн было множество автоматических мыслей. Она была крайне самокритичной и предсказывала, что люди ее не примут. Она предполагала, что не понравится людям, все поймут, что она неудачница, ей будет нечего сказать. Для Джейн было очень важно, чтобы каждый, кого она встречала, реагировал на нее позитивно. Она расстраивалась, если чувствовала, что кто-то даже в самом мимолетном контакте реагировал негативно или нейтрально. Если продавец газет не улыбнулся ей или продавец в магазине был слегка груб, Джейн автоматически думала, что это, должно быть, потому что она казалась никчемной и неприятной. Тогда она чувствовала себя совершенно несчастной. Даже когда она получала позитивную обратную связь от подруги, она игнорировала ее. Джейн полагала, что успешно притворяется, а если подруга узнает ее «настоящую», то разорвет отношения. Естественно, что в результате у Джейн было мало друзей, а близких друзей не было вообще.


 В книге описано много других расстройств, и, насколько я понял, инфантильность не является их общей чертой и вообще хотя бы одной из причин. Возможно, есть корреляция инфантильности со степенью нарушенности. Наиболее нарушенные люди – психотики – намного ближе к инфантильному, дологическому мышлению, чем невротики. Эту мысль я, кажется, где-то читал, но пока сильно её не думал.

----------


## qwe

*June*, я не об этом. 
Я говорю о практическом изменении и *трансформации реальных проявлений*. Вы привели общее описание. Вы просто тасуете в уме абстрактные термины. Этим можно заниматься, только если вы вдоль и поперек знаете как они проявляются у разных людей на практике, *как точно диагностировать* заболевание или расстройство личности. Во-вторых, надо же понимать, что все классификации - условны)) это знает любой психотерапевт, вы же рассматриваете термин как некий полноценно существующий предмет. Это большая ошибка.

*Полноценно существуют мучающие вас лично симптомы.* И с них нужно начинать, если вы не смогли ясно идентифицировать заболевание. Иначе вы будете блуждать всю жизнь в терминах. А действовать нужно наверняка, иначе не будет успеха. Поэтому на практике работают с тем, что в данный момент однозначно доступно.

Приходите в скайп) я пол часа по вечерам могу выделить. Давайте ваши конкретные проблемы, я вам покажу практически, какие бывают варианты.

----------


## June

> Приходите в скайп) я пол часа по вечерам могу выделить.


 Спасибо, дорогая *qwe*, но я не любитель общения в скайпе. Думаю, вы сумеете потратить эти драгоценные пол часа с большей пользой.

----------


## qwe

> Спасибо, дорогая *qwe*, но я не любитель общения в скайпе. Думаю, вы сумеете потратить эти драгоценные пол часа с большей пользой.


 я вам предложила дело, а не общение)
для меня всегда загадка, почему, когда человек добирается до возможности решения, он отказывается ею воспользоваться?

ради бога, можно по переписке.

----------


## June

> для меня всегда загадка, почему, когда человек добирается до возможности решения, он отказывается ею воспользоваться?


 *qwe*, человеку свойственно ошибаться.

----------


## qwe

> дорогая *qwe*


 Забыла уточнить, насколько дорогая?))

----------


## June

> Забыла уточнить, насколько дорогая?))


 *qwe*, я ограничусь качественной оценкой)

----------


## google

очень подробно и предельно ясно. спасибо. И приятных снов. Интересно, когда все эти люди спят, если так много общаются на форумах? Или печатают тоже спя? Спля... опля...

----------


## qwe

> очень подробно и предельно ясно. спасибо. И приятных снов. Интересно, когда все эти люди спят, если так много общаются на форумах? Или печатают тоже спя? Спля... опля...


 А что, собственно?) Поясните.

----------


## qwe

Прописные истины.

----------


## qwe

Та которая о 8-ми векторах http://www.yburlan.ru/biblioteka/o_glavnom/8_vektorov

Отзыв психолога, которая прошла треннинг: http://www.yburlan.ru/results/review334

Не встречала еще системы, которая давала бы возможность с такой же скоростью, буквально за считанные минуты правильно и системно, очень внятно интерпретировать принадлежность человека к типажам.

----------


## Rum

> Та которая о 8-ми векторах http://www.yburlan.ru/biblioteka/o_glavnom/8_vektorov
> 
> Отзыв психолога, которая прошла треннинг: http://www.yburlan.ru/results/review334
> 
> Не встречала еще системы, которая давала бы возможность с такой же скоростью, буквально за считанные минуты правильно и системно, очень внятно интерпретировать принадлежность человека к типажам.


 Сплошное практически плагиатное слизывание с Фрейда, который просто не так систематизировал.
Смотрела его бесплатные лекции.
Полезно для общего образование, но лучше изучать Титанов.

----------


## qwe

> Сплошное практически плагиатное слизывание с Фрейда, который просто не так систематизировал.
> Смотрела его бесплатные лекции.
> Полезно для общего образование, но лучше изучать Титанов.


 Вот, не фанат я Фрейда, вот в чем дело. На мой вкус он слишком блуждает и допускает необъективное. Громоздко, я бы сказала... И слишком зарывается в материю. А ведь у человека все 7 чакр  :Wink:  Но, это дело вкуса, поскольку для тех, кто психологически похож на Фрейда, он может что-то дать. Бурлан искренне считает Фрейда своим первопроходцем.

У Бурлана мне тоже не нравится его личная чрезмерная экспрессия, она меня буквально пугает и выглядит не здоровой) Но очень люблю стройные, логичные модели. которые надежно работают.

----------


## qwe

Снова типы личностей (переношу из дневника)
*S-ТЕОРИЯ РАЗВИТИЯ ЛИЧНОСТИ*

http://s-teoria.niirus.ru/?page_id=34

----------


## qwe

Отличное, азы:

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe

сохраню:




> Как быть с этим умом, который строит себе иллюзии, вместо того, чтобы понять простую вещь: плохо означает, что надо меняться. Нет никакого единственного радикального средства "от всего". *Суицид и выбирают те, кто меняться не хочет и, что парадоксально, при всяком отсутствии любви к себе.* Потому что любовь к себе, это забота, это выбор лучшего из возможного.
> 
> "мой сын 16-ти лет депрессирует, пьянствует, плохо учится, хромает на левую ногу и девушки его не любят, не решить ли мне проблему одним ударом..? А так то я к нему хорошо отношусь." итп...
> 
> Любое животное и растение в природе от изменения среды эволюционирует: отращивает хвост, крылья, ветки и что-то еще...


 




> Сама постановка вопроса: я умру и, _быть может_, там, потом мне будет лучше. *Может быть* я так избавлюсь от своих страданий. *авось* мне повезет...
> Вы знаете что ТАМ на самом деле? У вас есть гарантии?
> 
> _Авось_
> 
> Вы всего лишь поймали известный в социуме шаблон действий (не получается - самоубьюсь), потому что внутри себя не решаетесь подумать о своей же жизни серьезно. О том, чего бы вы на самом деле хотели. 
> 
> Вы уже тысячи раз в течение своей жизни наугад копировали разные стереотипы поведения и мышления у окружающих. и это далеко не последняя (!) причина того, что вы завели себя в тупик - не важно, внутренний или внешний. Все от того, что уйму вещей вы делаете _от надежд_, а не потому, что *проверили, что это надежная дорога* и ею идти стоит.

----------


## qwe

немного про депрессию  :Smile: 




> Утверждения различной степени спорности. Для самоанализа 
> 
> 1) надо лечить депрессию, чтобы жить счастливо
> 2) не надо лечить депрессию, потому что она не лечится
> 3) не надо лечить депрессию, пока нет мотивации
> 4) в интернете нет исчерпывающей информации о том, как вылечить депрессию
> 5) я не смогу воспользоваться информацией в интернете и успешно вылечить депрессию
> 6) у меня нет мотивации копаться в интернете и искать целенаправленно, поэтому не стоит этим заниматься
> 7) нельзя ничего сделать без мотивации - это невозможно
> ...

----------


## qwe

*Невротические потребности:*

http://psy-practice.com/publications...hie_sili_nevr/

*Сохранение энергии*

http://psy-practice.com/publications...eniya_energii/

*Энергетическая яма*
http://psychoalchemy.ru/energy-hole/

----------


## qwe

*Личностные качества психолога*

http://psy-practice.com/publications...kompetentnost/

----------


## qwe

*Определение эмоций*:
удобное для работы с ними

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...770#post155770

----------


## qwe

Про расщепленность процессов:




> Есть та часть меня, которая пассивно страдает, прячется, закрывается.
> Есть та часть, которая критично оценивает свою ситуацию.
> Та, которая стремится к познанию, что-то ищет, чем-то интересуется.
> Есть та инертная, которая не хочет ничего.
> ... (среднестатистические)
> 
> 
> 
> Ни одна из сторон не полноценна на 100%. Все приносят какую-то пользу и вред (особенно, когда человек плохо в себе разбирается, не осознает своих компонентов).
> ...


 Синтез имеет смысл после проработки отдельных компонентов и наведения порядка в "отсеках".

----------


## qwe

_Чтобы идти ко дну - нужно мыслить шаблонами,
чтобы подниматься вверх - задавать вопросы._

----------


## qwe1

http://utro-vecher.livejournal.com/1880704.html

_"Одна из черт, которая позволяет опытному взгляду отличить невротика от здорового индивидуума - это сильная настырность. Например, в уговорах.

Здоровый индивидуум - он поведает какую-нибудь идею, а если откажутся - пожмет плечами, да и дальше занимается своими делами. Невротик - нет: если ему отказывают, он будет виться вокруг, как та пчела над арбузом, и бесконечно нудить всеми вообще способами, которые ему в голову придут.

И вот это очень напоминает поведение алкоголика в похмелье. Которому запрещают выпить, или там не наливают, или там не одолжают, а ему ж - надо, для него это не игра в хорошего человека, и он с трясущимися руками будет бухтеть, нудить и зудеть бесконечно: "Ну... немножечко!! Ну 50 грамм!!! Ну чтоб мне полегчало, а то, вот видишь, трясет всего...".

---------------------------------------------
- А если эта идея очень важна для человека и он всеми силами пытается получить желаемое, человек обязательно невротик?

- А вот тут есть существенный нюанс.

И заключается он в том, что невротик неэффективен (суть невроза именно в дезадаптации), а здоровый человек - худо-бедно.

Понимаешь, какая штука... Невротик - он может действовать только так, и никак иначе. У него вариативность и креативность почти убиты. Здоровый же человек - он такой способ попробует, эдакий, прикинет, че к чему, еще что-то придумает... Имеет место некая изобретательность для достижения цели. А невротик тупо долбит, долбит и долбит примерно одинаково.

И получается у нас что? По сути, со всеми оговорками, у нас получается, как ни забавно, то, что невротик скорее хочет долбить! Нежели таки получить."_

----------


## qwe

*Зона комфорта*

Зона комфорта – область жизненного пространства, дающая ощущение комфорта и безопасности. Как правило, зона комфорта определяется привычными шаблонами поведения, к чему привык, то и комфортно. Устоявшийся мир, где все знакомо, стабильно и предсказуемо.
Пребывая в зоне комфорта, человек не развивается. Когда все более-менее устраивает, большинство людей не ощущают никакой мотивации действовать, прилагать усилия, работать над собой. Зона комфорта фиксирует человека на определенном жизненном этапе со всеми проблемами, которые этому этапу свойственны. И чтобы от этих проблем избавиться, необходимо выйти за пределы зоны комфорта.
Как только мы выходим из зоны своего комфорта, мы разрушаем какой-то ценный ресурс, питавший наше тело и психику. И для того, чтобы остаться в живых, нам нужно начинать выращивать новую зону комфорта —с нуля.
Иногда у нас возникает иллюзия, что куда комфортней и безопасней спрятаться от мира, и жить тихо, «не высовываясь». Но это – иллюзия. Истинная безопасность – это способность расширять свою зону комфорта. 
Задача, решение которой выходит за пределы зоны комфорта, становится проблемой. Решение проблем автоматически расширяет пределы зоны комфорта, и продвигает на пути развития личности.
Расширение зоны комфорта обращает недавние «проблемы» в задачи, при разрешении которых уже не возникает психического дискомфорта. Таким образом, если у нас, например, есть десять проблем текущего этапа развития, решение одной из них, может превратить оставшиеся из проблем в задачи. Расширяя зону комфорта, мы с удивлением обнаруживаем, что некогда сложные вещи, становятся простыми и понятными.

Неверно считать, что развитие личности является обязательно некомфортным процессом: нет, для развитой личности процесс дальнейшего развития является вполне естественным и комфортным состоянием. Даже если вы ради развития готовы терпеть дискомфорт, не стоит делать дискомфорт тотальным: своевременное возвращение в зону комфорта - важное условие для подкачки ресурса.
"Выход из зоны комфорта" чаще всего стоит перед проблемной личностью. Задача выхода из зоны комфорта - задача непростая и достойная, именно с этого пункта для многих людей начинается поворот от жизни серой и кислой к жизни бодрой и осмысленной, пусть хоть в малом, но начинается развитие личности.

_Про резинового зайца и свободу выбора:_ http://vertebra-p.livejournal.com/100327.html

----------


## qwe

Статья целиком http://www.openspace.ru/article/899

_В тот момент, когда наше сознание занято посторонними задачами (решением головоломок, лавированием в городских пробках или мытьем посуды), мы не перестаем бессознательно размышлять над важным для нас решением. Через некоторое время мы неожиданно для себя приходим к правильному выводу, хотя даже не занимались сознательной оценкой возможных вариантов. Преимущества бессознательного мышления над сознательным объясняются тем, что сознание имеет ограниченный объем (всего около 7 единиц информации одновременно), тогда как ресурсы бессознательного потенциально безграничны. Кроме того, на качество сознательного выбора может отрицательно влиять наша заинтересованность в результатах решения. При решении простых задач эта заинтересованность нам помогает, улучшая внимание и снижая вероятность случайных ошибок. Но когда задача сложная и от ее решения зависит наше будущее, мы начинаем волноваться, боимся совершить ошибку, и в итоге чаще всего ее совершаем._

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe

> Потапенко ставит на место "бизнес тренеров" и объясняет, как обстоят дела в реальности.


 Вижу, что Радислава не слушали  :Smile: 

Кстати, очень показательна внешняя разница между РГ и этим Потапенко:
первый - разумный, трезвый, вдумчивый, уверенный в себе, спокойный, сильный человек и проч. И второй - нервно-издерганный...

----------


## qwe

> Несколько минут послушал лысого. Мне вообще похер сколько у него детей и что он делает по выходным. Нахера он мне это рассказывает? Я услышал, что он пытался заниматься бизнесом, но у него ничего не вышло, и, он решил заняться бизнес тренингом, то бишь сотрясанием воздуха за деньги, потому что бизнесом заниматься он не может и оправдывает это ванильными рассуждениями про духовность. Дальше смотреть не вижу смысла, потому что лысый в бизнесе ничего не понимает по причине банального отсутствия основательного опыта. Ну молодец, чё. У меня со двора парень тоже занимается бизнес тренингом и уже миллионер в свои двадцать пять, потому что полно идиотов, верящих в волшебную титьку бизнес тренера, которые готовы отдать бабло. Потапенко занимается бизнесом в России много лет, и, около десяти лет в Европе. Он в каждом видео говорит по делу, а не про каких-то там ебучих детей и друзей. А нервный он, потому что по уши в работе, потому что занимается реальными и серьёзными делами с серьёзной ответственностью, а лысый твой и десятой доли этой ответственности на имеет, но зато у него язык пожвешан, чтобы ты велась на его словоблудие.


 Вы невнимательно слушали  :Smile:  И терпение очень ценное качество.
у него был период потери интереса к бизнесу. Сейчас у него и не один бизнес.
Обучение людей - это важная форма профессиональной деятельности. Довольно странно подвергать это сомнению. Коуч - это то же что любой другой преподаватель, просто со своей спецификой.

В этой жизни крайне важно ее качество. И серьезные вещи умные люди делают спокойно  :Smile:  Они вначале учатся и достигают состояния спокойного внимания, чтобы потом контролировать ситуацию и не психовать. и не кидаются куда попало очертя голову. ибо стремятся к благополучию, а не саморастрачиванию. Вечная нервенность - это невроз. А невроз - это болезнь. Научить же благополучию может только тот, кто сам благополучен.

*Кстати*, если вы не обратили внимание, РГ преподает именно ораторское искусство. Было бы странно, если бы он при этом говорил плохо))

----------


## qwe

> А что за бизнес у него и в какой стране? Я просто не могу это смотреть.


 А он и не про все рассказывает)
Начало второго видео - кто он такой.

А почему не можете смотреть?

----------


## qwe

> Про наркоманию советую автобиографическую исповедь героиновой наркоманки "Я, мои друзья и героин".


 Спасибо)

----------


## qwe

> Посмотрел семь минут второе видео и вот он опять несёт эту херню, мол для изменения жизни надо подвергать себя риску и принимать креативные решения, но человек боится это делать, и, тут ему на помощь прихожу я и говорю, что именно надо делать, принимаю за него решение, чтобы избавить его от этой необходимости. Ну это же и есть то самое, о чём говорит Потапенко. Чтобы научиться вести бизнес, необходимо самому, методом проб и ошибок, понять, что к чему и понять, можешь ли ты вообще заниматься бизнесом, потому что далеко не все на это способны.


 если не выдергивать из контекста, все будет хорошо.  :Smile:  А видео у него очень много. И в них он рассуждает буквально обо всем на свете.  https://vimeo.com/radislav

----------


## qwe

> Обо всём и ни о чём. Банальная психология и бытовая философия, а мне, материалисту, интересны конкретные и материальные аспекты бизнеса в России.


 Ну да, что там он по сравнению с вами)))

----------


## qwe

_Как-то сын спросил у отца: «Папа, а что такое некомпетентность и безразличие?». Папа посмотрел и говорит: «Не знаю сынок. Да, честно говоря, мне и пофигу»._

----------


## Flamy

> Вы невнимательно слушали  И терпение очень ценное качество.
> у него был период потери интереса к бизнесу. Сейчас у него и не один бизнес.
> Обучение людей - это важная форма профессиональной деятельности. Довольно странно подвергать это сомнению. Коуч - это то же что любой другой преподаватель, просто со своей спецификой.
> 
> В этой жизни крайне важно ее качество. И серьезные вещи умные люди делают спокойно  Они вначале учатся и достигают состояния спокойного внимания, чтобы потом контролировать ситуацию и не психовать. и не кидаются куда попало очертя голову. ибо стремятся к благополучию, а не саморастрачиванию. Вечная нервенность - это невроз. А невроз - это болезнь. Научить же благополучию может только тот, кто сам благополучен.
> 
> *Кстати*, если вы не обратили внимание, РГ преподает именно ораторское искусство. Было бы странно, если бы он при этом говорил плохо))


 а я решила что вы зомби.... плюс неприятно что вы на форуме чтобы заработать

----------


## qwe

> а я решила что вы зомби....


 поясните свою мысль, если хотите, чтобы я ее тоже поняла)




> плюс неприятно что вы на форуме чтобы заработать


 Работа не должна оплачиваться?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flamy

> поясните свою мысль, если хотите, чтобы я ее тоже поняла) - мне безразлично, что вы поймете а что нет.
> 
> 
> Работа не должна оплачиваться?


 вы изначально пишете предлагая помощь людям, уточняйте тут же что помощь эта платная. моё мнение и оно лишь мое... что неэтично и аморально на таких форумах зарабатывать, себя рекламировать, сайты свои... вот и все... ответа не требуется

----------


## qwe

> вы изначально пишете предлагая помощь людям, уточняйте тут же что помощь эта платная. моё мнение и оно лишь мое... что неэтично и аморально на таких форумах зарабатывать, себя рекламировать, сайты свои... вот и все... ответа не требуется


 Не уверена, что модераторы ваш совет оценят по достоинству))

Почему не этично? Почему аморально?
очень может быть, что вам ответа не требуется - ведь это же ваше мнение... я же не могу в вашу голову заглянуть непосредственно)

----------


## Flamy

> Не уверена, что модераторы ваш совет оценят по достоинству))
> 
> Почему не этично? Почему аморально?
> очень может быть, что вам ответа не требуется - ведь это же ваше мнение... я же не могу в вашу голову заглянуть непосредственно)


 и упаси Господи от самоучек несущих платные знания в массы, как и от знахарок гадалок экстрасенсов и магов всяких.....все из одного котла, деньги взяли, достойной помощи нет, мозг слабого человека зомбирован

----------


## qwe

> зарабатывать


 Между прочим, я еще никому из тех, кто просил скидку, ни разу не отказала.
А во-вторых, можно провести сеанс длительностью в час, а перед этим 6 часов готовиться, если проблема сложная. Вы не отдаете себе отчета в том, что пишете....

----------


## qwe

> и упаси Господи от самоучек несущих платные знания в массы, как и от знахарок гадалок экстрасенсов и магов всяких.....все из одного котла, деньги взяли, достойной помощи нет, мозг слабого человека зомбирован


 Не обращайтесь ко мне  :Smile:  выход есть.
ищите того, кому доверяете.

----------


## Flamy

> Между прочим, я еще никому из тех, кто просил скидку, ни разу не отказала.
> А во-вторых, можно провести сеанс длительностью в час, а перед этим 6 часов готовиться, если проблема сложная. Вы не отдаете себе отчета в том, что пишете....


 ну как же себя то не похвалить, вдруг клиенты уйдут. Прекрасно знаю огромную кучу вот таких типа "Коучей", реально ))) знаю о чем пишу

----------


## qwe

> ну как же себя то не похвалить, вдруг клиенты уйдут. Прекрасно знаю огромную кучу вот таких типа "Коучей", реально ))) знаю о чем пишу


 Прекрасно)
отчего же вы не на сайте б17, к примеру, где есть широкий выбор специалистов с дипломами, и где можно получить квалифицированную бесплатную помощь? Почему здесь?

----------


## Flamy

> Не обращайтесь ко мне  выход есть.
> ищите того, кому доверяете.


 да разве ж я к вам обращалась, от подобных товарищей надо подальше держаться

----------


## Flamy

> Прекрасно)
> отчего же вы не на сайте б17, к примеру, где есть широкий выбор специалистов с дипломами, и где можно получить квалифицированную бесплатную помощь? Почему здесь?


 а вот вы и показали свою квалификацию таким ответом ))))))) делов то было вывести вас на чистую воду )))))

----------


## qwe

> а вот вы и показали свою квалификацию таким ответом ))))))) делов то было вывести вас на чистую воду )))))


 в каком смысле?

но на вопрос вы не ответили: если вам нужна бесплатная помощь, что же вы за ней не обратитесь? Что вы делаете здесь в таком недовольном состоянии?

----------


## Flamy

> в каком смысле?
> 
> но на вопрос вы не ответили: если вам нужна бесплатная помощь, что же вы за ней не обратитесь? Что вы делаете здесь в таком недовольном состоянии?


 батюшки святы ))))))))) она видит мое состояние, ладно варитесь дальше......кстати Рай и Ад есть?

----------


## qwe

> кстати Рай и Ад есть?


 Без всякого сомнения  :Big Grin:  причем, у каждого свой.

----------


## Flamy

Ребята, зомби существуют. Не попадайтесь - это заразно.

----------


## qwe

> Ребята, зомби существуют. Не попадайтесь - это заразно.


 Поддерживаю! (не удержалась)  :Smile: 

Я бы даже ввела понятие "полутроллинг" - не вполне осознанный троллинг...

----------


## Flamy

чем возможно кое-кто и занимается для собственной

----------


## qwe

> чем возможно кое-кто и занимается для собственной


 вполне возможно)

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------


## qwe

Популярная статья http://www.psychologos.ru/articles/view/nevrotik

*Невротическое поведение*

Невротик - если просто и коротко, это человек, которому самому от всего плохо. Этим невротик отличается от психопата, которому часто хорошо, но с которым плохо окружающим.

Невротика обычно характеризует эмоциональная нестабильность, переходящая в стабильный негатив: такой человек легко погружается в негатив, а из негатива возвращается с трудом. Обычное состояние - неуверенность в себе и своих силах, переживания, страхи, недоверие к людям, а в результате этого зацикленность на себе и склонность то к обвинениям, то к самообвинениям.

Невротиков вокруг нас - много, это естественная часть нашей жизни. Многочисленные персонажи переживательных телесериалов - типичные невротики. В легкой форме (невротизм) у человека внутренний дискомфорт при внешнем благополучии, такой человек считается здоровым. В тяжелой форме (невроз) человек уже болен, его состояние характеризуется астеническими, навязчивыми и/или истерическими проявлениями, а также временным снижением умственной и физической работоспособности. Чем более человек невротик, тем хуже он способен учиться на опыте жизни, ему становится крайне трудно преодолеть страх или прекратить деятельность, неразумность которой ему самому понятна.

Одна из пациенток в течение двадцати лет ежедневно ходила на швейную фабрику, где она работала, и все же каждое утро боялась, что не справится с дневным заданием. Этот страх упорно держался, несмотря на то, что ее мастерство высоко ценили.

Другой пациент, паровозный машинист, не был уверен, что он в состоянии удовлетворительно справиться со своей работой, хотя он в течение трех лет выполнял ее без единого срыва. Его ни одного дня не покидал страх, что он не сможет обеспечить прохождение поезда через одну небольшую возвышенность; хотя он всегда благополучно преодолевал эту возвышенность, страх все же оставался.

Проявление невроза во многом зависят от силы личности. Сильному человеку тоже когда-то может быть плохо, но он находит в себе силы с этим справится, живет стабильно, продолжая все нужное делать и не тревожа без толку окружающих. Люди более слабые нередко используют свой невроз, чтобы привлекать к себе внимание и извлекать из своего "плохо" те или иные выгоды: добиваться, чтобы его не тревожили, за нее решали ее проблемы, ему помогали и ей сочувствовали. Учитывая, что почувствовать себя "плохо" совсем не сложно, есть большое число людей, которые скорее играют в невротика, оказываясь в центре внимания и уходя от трудностей жизни.

Как в случае новой игрушки ребенок увлечен позитивом, в случае подобного невроза такой человек увлечен своим негативом.

Для кого-то временная игра, для кого-то оказывается образом жизни.

----------


## qwe



----------


## qwe

В этой теме уже был *пост 85* о наведении порядка http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...F1%E8%E8/page9

Добавлю к нему еще 2 книги в японских тонах:

Мари Кондо - "Магическая уборка"

Первые 4 главы очень простые и практические. И книга выглядит "советами для домохозяек" любого возраста. Но, неожиданно, в 5-й главе автор делает внезапный переход к очень глубинным принципам. Впечатление даже, что писал другой человек. Тот перевод, в котором книгу издали у нас, далеко не лучший) Но книга отвечает на вопрос, почему порядок имеет непосредственное влияние на благополучие в жизни. 

Сама Мари так интересовалась уборкой с детства, что к 30-ти годам стала миллионером и востребованным специалистом в этой сфере: 





Доминик Лоро - "Искусство жить просто. Как избавиться от лишнего и обогатить свою жизнь"

Тут все начинается и заканчивается философией достаточно зрелого человека с развитыми вкусами. Да и сама книга не для молодежи, по большому счету. Но не лишена множества эмоций) С некоторыми чисто практическими рекомендациями постулатами можно и поспорить. Хотя, подозреваю, что перевод также оставляет желать. Книга интересна еще и как следствие отпечатка японской культуры на личности европейского типа. 

-----------------------------

От себя замечу, чтобы организм был здоровым, старые клетки все время отмирают и о освобождают место для новых. И это естественный природный механизм. Также и пространство с застоями не может быть благоприятным и здоровым.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Думаю, я пощу нужной теме)

----------


## qwe

> Думаю, я пощу нужной теме)


 

А, *если серьезно*, то выражайтесь прямее, если взаимопонимание входит в ваши намерения)

ПС: мало прочитать Кастанеду, еще практика нужна))

----------


## Veronika

чья-то статья:


*Потребительское отношение — смерть для отношений*

_"Потребительское отношение к супругу/супруге — это один из самых верных способов уничтожить брак да и вообще любые отношения. Даже насилие (в самом широком смысле) не обладает такой разрушительной мощью.

С чего это я? Дело в том, что за последний месяц я несколько раз столкнулся с одним и тем же феноменом, который базируется на этом самом потребительском отношении.

Последней каплей стало письмо моей читательницы, с интересными вопросами. С её позволения, я отвечаю на вопросы здесь.

Вот отрывок из письма:

«Допустим есть пара, в которой мужчина заявляет: ты мне нравишься, но я тебя не люблю и не хочу тебя обнадеживать.
1. Как поступать женщине, если она чувствует, что в этих отношениях есть смысл и будущее. Ведь любовь — это чувство, которое то затухает, то разгорается. Сегодня нет, а завтра есть, и наоборот.
2. Нужно ли ставить в основу фундамента любовь или возможно построить отношения на других ценностях, а любовь приобрести в процессе?»

Тут, сразу несколько вопросов, поэтому буду отвечать поэтапно.

Никакой надежды!

Если мужчина на голубом глазу заявляет «ты мне нравишься, но я тебя не люблю и не хочу тебя обнадеживать», тут надо смотреть, что будет сказано дальше. Если мужчина дальше говорит, мол, давай расстанемся и больше встречаться не будем, то вопрос исчерпан.

А вот если мужчина дальше говорит, мол, давай вместе проводить время и заниматься сексом, такого мужчину нужно гнать ухватом до самой околицы.

Потому что этот конкретный мужчина сейчас вслух заявил, что собирается всласть пользоваться женщиной, отдавая взамен как можно меньше.

Я таких историй знаю миллионы (преувеличиваю, конечно, но всё равно — много знаю). Мужчина говорит женщине, дескать, ты симпатичная, я классный, давай вместе весело проводить время. Я буду звонить тебе, когда у меня будет настроение, мы будем ходить туда, куда захочу я, делать то, что мне интересно, — это ведь так здорово!

Нет. Это не здорово. Это потребительское отношение, это объектный подход. Другой человек здесь выступает чем-то вроде ресурса (объекта), без психики и чувств.

Как по мне, это просто отвратительно. Да, я пользуюсь этим словом, хотя психологу этого нельзя; я самый категоричный в мире, мне можно. Потребительское отношение — это отвратительно. Может быть, даже отвратительнее насилия (хотя сложно быть отвратительнее насилия).

В этой ситуации, как и в ситуации с насилием, мой ответ прост — гоните такого мужчину.

Разумеется, если женщине нужны именно такие отношения, то никаких проблем. Но, по факту, женщины обычно хотят отношений других, а на такие предложения от мужчины соглашаются из надежды. Из надежды, что он «одумается», «полюбит», «поймёт».

Нет! Не одумается, не полюбит, не поймёт. Такой мужчина будет вас использовать, пока ему не надоест. Не надо иллюзий — будет только так.

Почему? Потому что для нормального человека неестественно объектно относиться к близкому человеку. Это почти психическое отклонение — не видеть, что другой тоже человек.

Я не преувеличиваю. Для человека нормально создавать теорию разумного («theory of mind» по-английски; на русский переводят по-разному). То есть воспринимать других людей как живых, разумных и чувствующих существ. То есть — как субъектов.

Формирование теории разумного может быть нарушено — и тогда человек воспринимает других просто как вещи. Это не совсем психиатрия, но близко. И такого человека вылечить — не просто (если вообще возможно). А вам не удастся точно.

Даже не пытайтесь — бесполезная трата времени и сил. Гоните таких мужчин подальше от себя, как чумных.

А вдруг?

Напомню вопрос: 1. Как поступать женщине, если она чувствует, что в этих отношениях есть смысл и будущее. Ведь любовь-это чувство, которое то затухает, то разгорается. Сегодня нет, а завтра есть и наоборот.

Женщине в этой ситуации нужно сунуть голову в ведро с холодной водой и немножко придти в себя. Потому что чувствовать, что в этих отношениях есть смысл и будущее, женщина может, но к реальности эти чувства не относятся.

Это следствие работы всяких весёлых гормонов. Они выключают женщине критическое мышление, чтобы обеспечить зачатие.

У женщины в таком состоянии наглухо выключены лобные доли — это состояние невменяемости, про который, например, УК РБ пишет: «…не могло сознавать фактический характер и общественную опасность своего действия (бездействия) или руководить им вследствие хронического психического расстройства (заболевания), временного расстройства психики, слабоумия или иного болезненного состояния психики.» (статья 28 УК РБ).

Вот это женское «я чувствую, что в этих отношениях есть смысл» и является чем-то близким к временному психическому расстройству или болезненному состоянию. Несмотря на пропаганду адептов учения «Отключи голову и слушай чувства», чувства нужно слушать очень аккуратно, а голову отключать и вовсе нельзя.

Так что — ведро холодной воды в помощь. Мозги прочистит, чувства оседлает. Пусть и временно, но поможет. А когда целебное действие закончится, процедуру стоит повторить.

Вот так и только так нужно поступать женщине в разбираемой ситуации.

На что опираться?

И последний вопрос из письма:
«2. нужно ли ставить в основу фундамента любовь или возможно построить отношения на других ценностях, а любовь приобрести в процессе?»

Да, действительно, отношения можно начать строить и без любви. Для этого они должны быть основаны на взаимном уважении. То есть на «на признании чьих-л. достоинств, заслуг, качеств».

Ключевое слово, как видите, выделил жирным. Уважение должно быть взаимным. Так же отношения можно строить на взаимном интересе и/или взаимном признании ценности этих отношений. Главное — чтобы взаимно.

Человеческие отношения держатся на том, что специалисты называют «теорией равных обменов». Ты мне, я тебе, тебя и меня это устраивает, лёгкие перекосы в одну сторону скрадываются лёгкими перекосами в другую. Главное, что мы оба понимаем и принимаем и признаём, что этот обмен нас устраивает.

Человек, с нарушениями «теории разумного», на такие обмены не способен — сложно обмениваться чем-либо с холодильником, скажем. Мы просто закладываем в него продукты и берём, когда надо. Холодильник — вещь. К сожалению, бывает, что и человек становится вещью.

И тех, кто делает вас вещами, гоните. Гоните прочь. Гоните, не смотря на их жалобные глаза и искренне недоумение. Я, Павел Зыгмантович, самый категоричный психолог в мире, говорю вам — гоните таких людей от себя. Не верьте им, не давайте слабину.

Иначе из вас снова сделают вещь. А быть вещью — недостойно человека."_

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Какие красивые слова, и так много, интересно, как эта куча слов должна была помочь мне этой зимой, когда я осталась без работы с больной бабушкой на руках? И к тому же заболела сама, а добрые врачи сказали "мы потеряли вашу карточку, ниче не знаем"? Как поможет куча слов, когда единственный друг и любимый бросает, а на работе, с трудом найденной, на тебя орут и грозят выкинуть? Когда день не проходит без слез и осознания полной ничтожности?  
Да, я вышла из депрессии. Я стала нормально смотреть на рельсы, не испытывая тоски и желания все закончить одним гудком. Но я выцарапаю глаза любому, кто скажет, что депрессия это выдумка

----------


## Veronika

> Какие красивые слова, и так много, интересно, как эта куча слов должна была помочь мне


 какую именно "кучу" вы имеете в виду?) Читали ли вы ее, если ставите вопрос таким образом?

Новое понимание делает нового человека. К тому же, тут есть и практика.
Если же вы не пускаете новые идеи к себе внутрь, то на что жаловаться? Знание, которое вы не практикуете, помочь не может. Это факт.




> как эта куча слов должна была помочь мне этой зимой, когда я осталась без работы с больной бабушкой на руках?
> И к тому же заболела сама, а добрые врачи сказали "мы потеряли вашу карточку, ниче не знаем"? Как поможет куча слов, когда единственный друг и любимый бросает, а на работе, с трудом найденной, на тебя орут и грозят выкинуть?


 нужно найти в этой куче разделы, которые поясняют, как обращаться со стрессом, как корректно влиять на свое внутреннее состояние.




> Когда день не проходит без слез и осознания полной ничтожности?


 буквально на первой странице все есть)

И, обычно, средненький психолог, в подобной ситуации вполне способен помочь...




> Да, я вышла из депрессии.


 Поздравляю вас  :Smile:

----------


## Veronika

> Как эта куча слов должна была помочь мне


 _"Что-то делают со мной"_ - это позиция жертвы.

Текст - нейтрален и пассивен. Либо вы с ним что-то делаете, либо он фоновый объект вашего окружения.

----------


## Неизвестно

> Да, я вышла из депрессии. Я стала нормально смотреть на рельсы, не испытывая тоски и желания все закончить одним гудком. Но я выцарапаю глаза любому, кто скажет, что депрессия это выдумка


 Лен, а ты можешь, хотя бы коротко, рассказать, каким образом ты вышла из депрессии? Просто довольно-таки актуально.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> какую именно "кучу" вы имеете в виду?) 
> И, обычно, средненький психолог, в подобной ситуации вполне способен помочь...
> 
> 
> Поздравляю вас


 О, Мисс Всезнайка  :Wink:  я ждала тебя. Ты вообще в мое сообщение не вникла, походу. Я-то имела в виду,  что ни какие советы в интернете не вернут тебе жажду жизни,  ну да ладно, о чем с тобой говорить.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Лен, а ты можешь, хотя бы коротко, рассказать, каким образом ты вышла из депрессии? Просто довольно-таки актуально.


 Вышла, когда мой "любимый, единственный и неповторимый" бросил меня со словами "дальше плыви сама". Мне отчаянно захотелось ЖИТЬ, жить назло ему, жить, чтоб этот говнюк ни за что не подумал, что я из за него покончила с собой. Такая вот терапия. Вроде ледяного душа. И я жила, хотя еще буквально вчера мечтала не проснуться утром.

----------


## Veronika



----------


## Veronika



----------


## Veronika



----------


## Veronika

Цитата о разнице между выходом из стресса и из кризиса:

_"Выход из состояния стресса очень прост — перестать считать, что окружающий мир обязан удовлетворять первое желание по первому же требованию, и развить у себя терпение. Примерно так и работает на практике. 

А для выходов из кризиса нужно развивать волю и умение находить новые смыслы, то есть, думать как следует."_

----------


## Veronika

http://miumau.livejournal.com/223603...644#t184352644

*Как разобрать завалы и сделать ремонт?*
http://miumau.livejournal.com/223603...644#t184352644

_"Прошу Вашей помощи в совете. Вы, как хорошо организованный человек, развивающий множество проектов одновременно, наверняка знаете ответ на вопрос: как запланировать и выполнить то, что нужно было сделать уже очень давно, но идут годы, а воз и ныне там. Желание что-то изменить есть, а сил начать нет.

Дело в том, что в квартире, где я живу, тридцать лет не было ремонта, а заставить себя что-то перекрасить или переклеить я не могу.

К неустроенности быта я давно привыкла, потому что живу здесь с рождения. Некоторые прорехи я даже не замечаю, они меня не беспокоят и не раздражают, но головой я понимаю, что жить так дальше нельзя. Например, лет в десять я притащила с улицы щенка. Дрессировщик из меня не очень, поэтому щенок пристрастился орошать углы в коридоре. Со временем кусок линолеума прогнил и его пришлось снять. Казалось, это временные меры, но нет ничего более постоянного, чем временное. Вроде бы родители все время собирались начать ремонт и потихоньку сделать его во всей квартире, но почему-то эти планы оставались только планами. Папа часто приносил с работы остатки стройматериалов и казалось нужно потерпеть совсем чуть-чуть и начнется новая жизнь в ремонте. Что такое жить в квартире, в которой идет ремонт собственными силами я тогда не понимала. С годами куски обоев, краски, шпатлевки, пена, цемент, старые выключатели, всякая металлическая мелочь и даже двери заполонили пространство в квартире. Вещей под названием "в хозяйстве пригодится" стало очень много. Все это хранилось без какой-либо системы и когда нужно было найти что-то, что все-таки могло пригодиться, проще было пойти и купить новое, чем найти это в квартире. Но плюшкиным был не только папа. Во время перестройки, маме пришлось сменить преподавание на множество других работ. На поддержание порядка в доме у нее не оставалось ни времени, ни сил. Папа часто упрекал ее в безалаберности, а меня в лени. Я никогда не питала любви к уборке. Отбывала повинность. Старалась отделаться побыстрей. Меня называли белоручкой, что лишний раз отбивало желание заботиться о чистоте и уюте. Жила я с мамой в большой комнате, во второй комнате жил папа, а в третей - склад вещей. Третяя комната всегда была закрыта. Ничего удивительного для меня в этом не было. Своей комнаты у меня не было. Жили в основном как соседи. Копили общими усилиями хлам. У мамы скопилось много книг и записей. У меня, с появлением секонд-хендов, гора разнообразной одежды, из которой я ношу минимум вещей. Все понимают, что от хлама избавиться нужно, но когда дело доходит до разбора, всем все сразу нужно и расстаться невозможно. Тем более у мамы сильная аллергия на пыль и такие разборы почти всегда заканчиваются приступом астмы. Пока вещи лежат на своих привычных местах, аллергии нет, но стоит их пошевелить, сразу одышка, кошель и сон сидя."

_весь текст: http://miumau.livejournal.com/223603...644#t184352644

----------


## Veronika

*Психологический возраст*

*92% населения не являются взрослыми людьми.*

----------


## Aare

Вероник, про того пухлого пожилого дяденьку из видео в посте #192
http://anisimova.livejournal.com/36229.html
Я про какого из твоих гуру не почитаю в интернете, чуть не про каждого подобная инфа. 
Не думаю, что такое повально есть например про священников или преподователей университетов. А вот про гуру-коучеров, академиков самопровозглашенных академий, авторов методик суперквазиквантокибермегадифферинциальной психологии почему-то сплошь и рядом такое. А также про чудесных учителей древних знаний, которые на самом деле пр думали уже в 21-ом сами эти учителя.

----------


## Veronika

> Вероник, про того пухлого пожилого дяденьку из видео в посте #192
> http://anisimova.livejournal.com/36229.html
> Я про какого из твоих гуру не почитаю в интернете, чуть не про каждого подобная инфа. 
> Не думаю, что такое повально есть например про священников или преподователей университетов. А вот про гуру-коучеров, академиков самопровозглашенных академий, авторов методик суперквазиквантокибермегадифферинциальной психологии почему-то сплошь и рядом такое. А также про чудесных учителей древних знаний, которые на самом деле пр думали уже в 21-ом сами эти учителя.


 Первый признак троллинга - *отсутствие конкретики*. поэтому: имена, явки, пароли? кто, где чем наследил?

Ты высказываешь весьма серьезное заявление, если перефразировать, по сути оно означает, что я выкладываю шарлатанов. А это означает: 
а) ничего полезного, не отличаю полезное от вредного. Действую на авось и прочее.
б) я не компетентна. Не могу отличить шарлатана (не компетентное лицо) от компетентного. 

Не может компетентный человек не отличать одно от другого. Если я не отличаю хотя бы периодически, время от времени, значит я не компетентна. Простая логика.

---------------
Ковалев.

1. Кто знает, что там у этой девушки с Ковалевым стряслось и порядочна ли она? За что действительно сводит счеты? Где мы можем узнать точные объективные кулуарные данные? Из каких источников?

2. В этой теме я выкладываю методы и способы. Практически действенные, эффективные методы. *для тех, кто хочет что-то делать, менять ситуацию и нуждается в инструментах*. А не молиться на кумира  :Smile:  или сражаться с ним. И тем более "поговорить об этом", как бы создать видимость полезной деятельности...




> Для тех, кто в состоянии отделить личность лектора и его частную жизнь, от его профессиональных умений. Для тех, кто не настолько невротизирован и закомплексован, чтобы комплексы (эмоции) сужали восприятие и перекрывали информационное содержание лекции.


 *Хороший технически* метод может происходить от личности с любыми нравственными ценностями, биографией и отклонениями.

3. Я настаиваю на том, что все видео от Ковалева, которые я выкладывала в этой теме и на форуме вообще - это достойный уровень. методологически. по моей, естественно, оценке.

4. Выше в теме я прямым текстом писала, что двое: Ковалев и Юрий Бурлан - эмоционально не уравновешены на мой взгляд  :Smile:  что не отменяет их таланта, кругозора, умений и достижений. Более того, после кризиса среднего возраста следуют другие кризисы. И эмоционально неуравновешенным людям приходится не легко. А уж публичным и подавно - публичные роли очень энергозатратны. Нет ничего постоянного в этом мире. Человек мог стоять на пьедестале 15 лет, а потом сойти с ума, если жизнь подбросила ему непосильную нагрузку. Даже если он психотерапевт) Ибо психотерапевт, отличается от просветленного тем, что владеет технологиями, а просветленный - изменил свою личность фундаментально.



> Техника не портится в то время, как ее автор испортился))
> Потому что техника, метод - это концепция. А концепции абсолютно стабильны в своем мире идей.


 5. 30% системы Ковалева (из того, что видела), в том числе техник, я бы почистила и упразднила по ряду причин. У Бурлана же где-то 5% требуют уточнения, на мой взгляд. Ничего из того, что я бы почистила, я не приносила на форум.

6. Лекцию и метод нельзя оценить заочно - эта та ответственность, которую можно взять только на себя. А для этого ее придется слушать и стараться понять, о чем речь) Либо надо признать, что у тебя нет собственного мнения и(или) критериев для объективной оценки  :Smile:

----------


## Veronika

> Я выйду из депрессии без твоей помощи, зайка. Всего за один укол.


 В нас на Україні є народний вислів: "Що бистро робиться - сліпе родиться".

http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...CA%E0%F0%EC%E0

----------


## Veronika

http://evo-lutio.livejournal.com/377189.html



Нужно ли говорить другим о своей душевной боли? 

Сильную и продолжительную душевную боль терпеть нельзя, надо обращаться к врачу, чтобы назначал лечение. Такая боль не норма, особенно если продолжается давно и не имеет веской причины (недавняя утрата близкого, например). А вот умеренная непродолжительная боль - норма. И взрослый человек должен научиться переносить такую боль сам, не ища ничьей поддержки. 

Почему-то многим эта мысль сложно дается. Кажется таким логичным - пойти и пожаловаться. В крайнем случае пост в блоге написать о своих страданиях. Выговориться близкой подруге. Поплакать на плече у супруга. В этом многие видят главную задачу общения - рассказывать о своей боли, ища поддержки и получая ее. 

Нет, есть, конечно, идеал мужественности, согласно которому мужчина должен сам решать свои эмоциональные проблемы, не ныть. Но во-первых, женщин это вроде бы не касается, а во-вторых, идеал этот многим кажется устаревшим. Есть даже мнение, что благодаря отсутствию привычки жаловаться мужчины рано умирают и страдают сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями чаще женщин. А вот любили бы поныть, жили дольше. 

Но нет. Нытики не живут дольше, друзья. Они живут меньше или столько же, но куда хуже по качеству. Лучше всех живут стрессоустойчивые люди. А стрессоустойчивость - это внутренняя способность, способность опираться на себя, которую нужно развить в себе. Протягивая же постоянно руку за помощью и поддержкой, внутри себя поддержку не разовьешь. Так и будешь все время шарить глазами вокруг себя, кому бы боль свою излить, на чье бы плечо опереться. 

Эмоциональная замкнутость действительно вредна, эмоциональный обмен с людьми - это очень важно. Но обмениваться лучше позитивными эмоциями, а негативными не злоупотреблять. То есть суровый мачо, возможно, и правда лишает себя важного, но совсем не потому, что он не умеет ныть, а потому что он мало удивляется, смеется и сопереживает. 

Кстати, слово "сопереживание". Многим кажется, что "переживания" подразумевают какое-то нытье и жалобы на жизнь. О том, что переживать счастье и удовольствие тоже можно, многие забывают. Жизнь не состоит из одного лишь приятного, однако вы можете фокусировать внимание на разных аспектах своей жизни и вы можете выбирать, что вы хотите переварить сами, а чем вы хотите поделиться с другими. Своими наблюдениями за окружающим миром хотите делиться или только личными драмами? Анализ своих драм хотите представить на публику или вываливаете весь сумбур, чтобы другие помогли разгребать?

Если выходит так, что вы очень часто жалуетесь, спросите себя, зачем?

Некоторые жалуются, чтобы отвести от себя беду. Пожаловался, признал себя неудачником, слабым, глупым, и невротическая тревога ослабла. Не за что тебя теперь жизни наказывать, облегчение пришло, а с ним и события какие-то, приятные. Правда если делать это часто, сам себя убедишь, что ты слабый и глупый по жизни. 

Некоторые жалуются, чтобы получить поддержку. Люди на стон набегут, клевать не посмеют, а если кто и посмеет, его самого заклюют. Все будут сочувствовать, выражать любовь и говорить ободряющие слова. Так можно получить кучу комплиментов, которые в другое время не дали бы. Правда это все работает, когда жалуешься очень редко. Иначе и бегут не так активно и клюют чаще, мол, что ты все жалуешься, меняй что-нибудь в своей жизни уже. 

Некоторые жалуются, чтобы отрефлексировать происходящее. Обратная связь помогает почувствовать, где верные ощущения, а где иллюзии или рационализации. Поговоришь о своей проблеме и вроде бы пути выхода наклевываются. Правда тут же возникает новый вопрос, с которым снова приходится обращаться к людям. Привычка мыслить самостоятельно не развивается. 

Как все почти вредное, иногда, в малых дозах и уместно, жаловаться может быть и полезно. Но когда это принцип общения, это очень вредно.

Заядлые нытики даже не замечают, что они все время ноют. 

Это их принципиальная позиция - во всем видеть плохое. Им кажется, что если они будут довольны, то им ничего больше и не дадут. Бог или кого они там видят в роли своей главной мамаши, судьба, правительство, супруг, увидит, что им нормально и закроет кастрюлю крышкой. А если ныть, то еще половничек сверх можно выцыганить и погуще зачерпнут. Так они примерно жизнь представляют. Они с миской стоят, а кто-то им наливает. И надо поэтому ныть "жыыдко" и "мааало", а еще "гооолодно" как сиротинушка. Быть довольным и сытым нельзя. Экономить на тебе начнут. В пользу других. 

Поэтому вечное: погода плохая, дороги уродские, люди гадкие, работа унизительная, начальство тупое, коллеги наглые, бабы страшные, мужики еще страшней. 

Все плохо у нытика и он спешит этим с вами поделиться. Не изредка, а каждый раз, как вы его видите. Он всегда сфокусирован на недостатках окружающего мира, как будто ему кто-то обещал комфорт. "Даа, в гейропе нормальный уровень жизни, а у нас?" "Агаа, в столице человеческие зарплаты, а у нас?" "Ыы, в кино классные мужики, а в жизни?" Кто-то обещал нытику, что он родится в самой богатой стране, поселится в столице, а в личной жизни его окружат красивые актеры. Почему у кого-то это есть, а у него нет? 

Он тогда будет ныть. И пусть мировой маме будет стыдно. Нытье буквально означает следующее: "Мама, я тоже твой ребенок. Почему ты кому-то из своих детей больше дала? Не любишь меня, да?" И попробуй обрати внимание такого нытика на инвалидов, на тех, чья ситуация хуже, чем у него, намного, он тут же скажет, что да, ему плохо, а может быть еще хуже, он в курсе, и заноет еще сильней. 

Все дело во внешнем локусе контроля. Кто-то ему всегда должен. Должен был дать, но не дал. А теперь и это еще отнять может. Хоть вешайся от такой жизни. С внешним локусом и правда - не жизнь, а мука. Ну и всем рядом с заядлым нытиком тяжело приходится. Близкие постоянно ощущают, что должны ему, должны поддержать, утешить, ободрить, много отдают и быстро перегорают. При ослаблении тисков драпают подальше. 



Далее: http://evo-lutio.livejournal.com/377189.html

----------


## igipop

ээ

----------


## Veronika

Олег Сатов 




> "При всей хитроумности и многосложности, всю психологию можно уместить буквально в пару слов. Пойми себя. Или вот мне нравится такой вариант — перестань себе врать.
> Человек не хочет быть честным перед собой, потому что страшно взглянуть на себя настоящего. ..И потому всегда находит лазейки, чтобы от ответственности ускользнуть".

----------


## Veronika

тоже цитаты:



> Если не ленишься заниматься собой, то благодаря хорошей отзывчивости тела и души можешь получить все что хочешь. Ибо человек, созданный по образу и подобию Бога, может все.
> 
> Не хочешь заниматься собой на всех уровнях (физическом, эмоциональном, умственном, духовном) - дело твое: мучайся, страдай, болей. Но не жалуйся: сам виноват.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Успокойте эту бешеную  ☝

----------


## Veronika

> Успокойте эту бешеную  ☝


 Вы слишком много на себя берете, Елена. От того происходит большинство ваших проблем. Ожидания нереальные, себя оцениваете неадекватно. И человек вы грубый и неприятный.

----------


## Veronika



----------


## Veronika

*Как общаться с людьми, у которых все плохо*

http://www.qui.help/blog/kak-obshhat...oryx-vse-ploxo

Жизненные трудности закаляют. По крайней мере должны — об этом сообщают многие религии и идеологии. Считается, что человек, переживая определенные проблемы, развивается, получает нужные знания и становится «лучше». 

Однако есть люди, которые зацикливаются на своих переживаниях: они постоянно недовольны, несчастны и печальны, у них в жизни все плохо, а даже если хорошо — то это просто какое-то недоразумение и станет еще хуже.

Как общаться с такими людьми? Почему они себя так ведут? Нужно ли их пожалеть и попытаться понять? Возможно ли их «поменять», показать лучшее будущее?

Хочу поделиться с вами моделями поведения таких личностей, замеченными в результате общения и терапии: 


1. *Манипуляция с целью получить подтверждение — «все плохо»*.

Как часто вам встречались люди, которые приходили на дружескую встречу и она превращалась в черную беспросветную полосу? Друг (подруга) вначале нехотя, а потом с нарастающей амплитудой эмоций, говорил(а) о том, что «выхода нет». И это продолжалось от встречи к встрече. 

В какой-то момент начинаешь думать, что что-то тут не так. На все предложения и варианты решения проблемы, человек, не попробовав, сразу говорит «нет». «Ты не понимаешь», «да я похожее пробовал», «это не поможет» — фразы, как круговорот, завлекают, и ты ловишь себя на желании убежать куда подальше. 

Часто эта мысль «читается» на лице и собеседник говорит: «о, как я тебя замучил(а), извини, я не хотел(а)» — и тут же просыпается чувство вины за свои «недостойные» мысли.

Почему это происходит?

Этот друг (подруга), чаще всего бессознательно, получают внимание и разрешение на бездеятельность. Так как сознание есть у всех и в какой-то момент уединения человек начинает понимать, что он просто не делает ничего со своей жизнью, и что решение проблемы требует слишком больших усилий.

Пообщавшись с вами и получив подтверждение, что «все таки плохо», «друг» может спокойно идти домой и без угрызений совести жить дальше по своему сценарию. Попутно рассказчик «слил» вам весь накопленный негатив, «подзарядился» энергией и вполне сносно может жить дальше.

2. *Манипуляция с целью самоутверждения*.

Знакомый(ая) встречается с вами и расспрашивает про жизнь. В какой-то момент вы расскажете про свой успех, достижение или что-то положительное, произошедшее в жизни. И тут появляются фразы: «видишь, как тебе везет», «видишь, как тебе помогают», «видишь, какой у тебя муж (жена, друг, отец)», «везет тебе, у тебя жилье (работа, машина, дом и т.д.)». 

Вы начинаете чувствовать себя виноватым. За что? Почему? В результате таких бесед становится страшно делиться своей жизнью и начинаешь поневоле вспоминать, что же у тебя плохо, чтобы не выделяться.

Почему это происходит?

Снова, чаще всего неосознанно, человек пытается вам показать, что ваши победы и достижения — незаслуженные. Таким способом он утверждает свое «Я», подкрепляет теорию «глобальной несправедливости» и снимает с себя ответственность за личную жизнь и позицию в ней. 


3. *Манипулятор по имени «плохой»*.

Такая личность весьма интеллектуально одарена, она не позиционирует себя открыто как жертва, и более того, обидится на такое обращение по отношению к ней. Часто, в разговоре, человек реагирует на любое замечание или просьбу фразой «я ж плохой(ая), что ты от меня хочешь?». 

В отношениях такой партнер может говорить «со мной ничего не получится, я испорчен(а)», «вот видишь, теперь ты обиделся(ась), я же говорил(а)», «мне лучше быть одному(одной), никто не сможет полюбить такого(ую) как я», «я не нормальный(ая)» и т.д. 

И вы тут же пытаетесь разубедить человека: «нет-нет, тебя просто недооценили, недолюбили» и т.д., твой партнер просто был «дурак (дура)», а я смогу тебя понять».

Почему это происходит?

Этот человек чаще всего себя позиционирует как жертву несчастной любви, обстоятельств, плохих отношений родителей. Он открыто не претендует на жалость, агрессивно реагирует на откровенное сочувствие, и тем не менее постоянно повторяет, что «плохой». 

Таким образом он получает подтверждение своей уникальности, особенности, и опять же, снимает с себя полностью ответственность за отношения. Ведь он сразу говорил, что он плохой! Что с него взять? Вы сами виноваты. Сами связались. Вас предупредили. И в каком-то смысле он прав, он действительно предупредил. 


*Как же вести себя с такими людьми*?

Последний случай очень хорошо демонстрирует игры в рамках так называемого Треугольника Карпмана — модели взаимодействия между людьми. Согласно этой теории, общение проходит по распределенным ролям: спасатель — преследователь — жертва. Если вы общаетесь с «жертвой», значит, вы берете на себя роль «спасателя», а общество, жизнь, обстоятельства становятся «преследователем».

Чтобы разрешить ситуацию, важно признать свою роль и желать выйти из этой игры. Модель Треугольника опасна тем, что спасатель часто становится преследователем, жертва спасателем, преследователь жертвой и.д. 

Значит, если человек перед вами жертва — где-то он преследователь, а где-то спасатель, и у него есть все ресурсы решить проблему. Ваша «спасательская» позиция чаще всего делает вас жертвой этого же человека, так как в результате манипуляций вы теряете свою уверенность, энергию или уважение.

Если вы готовы перестать играть в эти игры, тогда ответьте себе на вопросы:
зачем мне нужен этот человек?
что я получаю от этого общения?
как бы мне хотелось общаться с этим человеком?
насколько возможно реализовать это общение по-другому?
готов(а) ли я тратить свои силы на решение проблемы другого человека? — зачем мне нужно слушать его историю?
Главное в таком общении — это честность перед самим собой. Только признавшись себе в своих желаниях «спасателя» (например), возможно снять роль и освободиться от сценария.

Обязательно ли рвать отношения с этим человеком? А если это близкий родственник или партнер? Тогда важно понимать, что вы не несете ответственность за жизнь другого, если это не ваш ребенок до 18 лет. У каждого человека есть своя жизненная задача и вы не вправе решать ее вместо него, даже если вам кажется, что вы лучше знаете решение.

Если от общения нельзя отказаться, тогда задавайте собеседнику прямые вопросы:
чем я могу тебе помочь — конкретно?
что ты готов сам(а) делать?
Помните, наша жизнь — это наш выбор, и мы, и только мы несем за нее ответственность.

----------


## Keffiro

полезная информация. Таких нытиков-манипуляторов ещё энерго вампирами принято называть.

----------


## Veronika

*Как нарциссы, социопаты и психопаты манипулируют нами*

http://www.qui.help/blog/kak-narciss...puliruyut-nami



Деструктивные люди — носители злокачественного нарциссизма, психопатии и антисоциальных черт — часто демонстрируют неадекватное поведение в отношениях, в результате эксплуатируя, унижая и обижая своих партнеров или партнерш, родных и близких.

Они используют множество отвлекающих маневров, призванных дезинформировать жертву и переложить на нее ответственность за происходящее. Этими приемами пользуются нарциссические личности, такие как психопаты и социопаты, чтобы избежать ответственности за свои действия.

Перечисляем два десятка не слишком чистых приёмов, с помощью которых неадекватные люди унижают других и затыкают им рот.


*Газлайтинг*

Газлайтинг — это манипулятивный прием, который проще всего проиллюстрировать такими типичными фразами: «Не было такого», «Тебе показалось» и «Ты с ума сошла?». 

Газлайтинг — пожалуй, один из самых коварных приемов манипуляции, потому что направлен на то, чтобы исказить и подорвать ваше чувство реальности; он разъедает вашу способность доверять себе, и в результате вы начинаете сомневаться в правомерности своих жалоб на оскорбления и плохое обращение.

Когда нарцисс, социопат или психопат использует эту тактику против вас, вы автоматически становитесь на его сторону, чтобы уладить возникший когнитивный диссонанс. В вашей душе борются две непримиримых реакции: либо он ошибается, либо мои собственные чувства. Манипулятор попытается убедить вас, что первое совершенно исключено, а последнее — чистая правда, свидетельствующая о вашей неадекватности.

Чтобы успешно противостоять газлайтингу, очень важно найти опору в собственной реальности: иногда бывает достаточно записать происходящее в дневник, рассказать друзьям или поделиться с группой поддержки. Ценность поддержки со стороны в том, что она может помочь вам вырваться из искаженной реальности манипулятора и посмотреть на вещи самостоятельно.


*Проекция*

Один верный признак деструктивности — это когда человек хронически не желает видеть свои собственные недостатки и использует всё, что в его силах, чтобы избежать ответственности за них. Это называется проекцией. 

Проекция представляет собой защитный механизм, используемый для вытеснения ответственности за свои отрицательные черты характера и поведение путем приписывания их другому. Таким образом манипулятор уклоняется от признания своей вины и ответственности за последствия.

Хотя все мы в той или иной степени прибегаем к проекции, клинический специалист по нарциссическому расстройству д-р Мартинес-Леви отмечает, что у нарциссов проекции часто становятся формой психологического насилия.

Вместо того, чтобы признать собственные недостатки, изъяны и проступки,нарциссы и социопаты предпочитают сваливать свои собственные пороки на своих ничего не подозревающих жертв, причем самым неприятным и жестоким образом. 

Вместо того, чтобы признать, что им не помешало бы заняться собой, они предпочитают внушать чувство стыда своим жертвам, перекладывая на них ответственность за свое поведение. Таким образом нарцисс заставляет других испытывать тот горький стыд, который ощущает по отношению к самому себе.

Например, патологический лжец может обвинить свою партнершу во вранье; нуждающаяся жена может назвать своего мужа «прилипчивым» в попытке выставить зависимым именно его; плохой работник может назвать начальника неэффективным, чтобы избежать правдивого разговора о собственной производительности.

Самовлюбленные садисты обожают играть в «перекладывание вины». Цели игры: они выигрывают, вы проигрываете, итог — вы или весь мир в целом виноваты во всем, что случилось с ними. Таким образом, вам приходится нянчить их хрупкое эго, а в ответ вас толкают в море неуверенности и самокритики. Классно придумано, да?

Решение? Не «проецируйте» собственное чувство сострадания или сочувствия на деструктивного человека и не принимайте его ядовитых проекций на себя. Как пишет специалист по манипуляциям д-р Джордж Саймон в своей книге «В овечьей шкуре» (2010), проецирование собственной совестливости и системы ценностей на других может поощрить дальнейшую эксплуатацию.

Нарциссы на крайнем конце спектра, как правило, совершенно не заинтересованы в самоанализе и переменах. Важно как можно скорее разорвать всякие отношения и связи с деструктивными людьми, чтобы опереться на собственную реальность и начать ценить себя. Вы не обязаны жить в клоаке чужих дисфункций.


*Адски бессмысленные разговоры*

Если вы надеетесь на вдумчивое общение с деструктивной личностью, вас ждет разочарование: вместо внимательного собеседника вы получите эпический засор мозга.

Нарциссы и социопаты используют поток сознания, разговоры по кругу, переход на личности, проекцию и газлайтинг, чтобы сбить вас с толку и запутать, стоит вам только в чем-то не согласиться или оспорить их. 

Это делается для того, чтобы дискредитировать, отвлечь и расстроить вас, увести в сторону от главной темы и заставить испытывать чувство вины за то, что вы — живой человек с реальными мыслями и чувствами, которые смеют отличаться от их собственных. В их глазах вся проблема — в вашем существовании.

Достаточно десяти минут спора с нарциссом — и вы уже гадаете, как вообще в это ввязались. Вы всего лишь выразили несогласие с его нелепым утверждением, будто небо — красное, а теперь всё ваше детство, семья, друзья, карьера и образ жизни смешаны с грязью. Это потому, что ваше несогласие противоречит его ложному убеждению, будто он всесилен и всезнающ, что приводит к так называемой нарциссической травме.

Помните: деструктивные люди спорят не с вами, они, по сути, спорят сами с собой, вы — лишь соучастник долгого, изнуряющего монолога. Они обожают драматизм и живут ради него. Пытаясь подобрать аргумент, опровергающий их нелепые утверждения, вы лишь подбрасываете дровишек в огонь. 

Не кормите нарциссов — лучше скормите себе понимание того, что проблема не в вас, а в их оскорбительном поведении. Прекратите общение, как только почувствуете первые признаки нарциссизма, и потратьте это время на что-нибудь приятное.


*Обобщения и голословные утверждения*

Нарциссы не всегда могут похвастаться выдающимся интеллектом — многие из нихвообще не привыкли думать. Вместо того, чтобы тратить время и разбираться в различных точках зрения, они делают обобщения на основании любых ваших слов, игнорируя нюансы вашей аргументации и ваши попытки принять во внимание разные мнения. 

А еще проще навесить на вас какой-нибудь ярлык — это автоматически перечеркивает ценность любого вашего заявления.

В более широких масштабах обобщения и голословные утверждения часто применяются для обесценивания явлений, которые не вписываются в безосновательные общественные предрассудки, схемы и стереотипы; они также используются для поддержания статус-кво. 

Таким образом какой-нибудь один аспект проблемы раздувается настолько, что серьезный разговор становится невозможным. Например, когда популярных личностей обвиняют в изнасиловании, многие тут же принимаются кричать о том, что подобные обвинения иногда оказываются ложными. 

И, хотя ложные обвинения действительно бывают, всё же они довольно-таки редки, а в данном случае действия одного человека приписываются большинству, тогда как конкретное обвинение игнорируется.

Такие повседневные проявления микроагрессии типичны для деструктивных отношений. К примеру, вы говорите нарциссу, что его поведение неприемлемо, а в ответ он тут же делает голословное утверждение о вашей сверхчувствительности или обобщение типа: «Ты вечно всем недовольна» или «Тебя вообще ничего не устраивает», вместо того, чтобы обратить внимание на реально возникшую проблему. 

Да, возможно, вы иногда проявляете сверхчувствительность — но не менее вероятно, что ваш обидчик проявляет нечувствительность и черствость большую часть времени.

Не отступайте от правды и старайтесь противостоять необоснованным обобщениям, ведь это лишь форма совершенно нелогичного черно-белого мышления. За деструктивными людьми, разбрасывающимися голословными обобщениями, не стоит всё богатство человеческого опыта — лишь их собственный ограниченный опыт вкупе с раздутым чувством собственного достоинства.


ПС

----------


## Veronika

Продолжение 1:



*Намеренное извращение ваших мыслей и чувств до полного абсурда
*
В руках нарцисса или социопата ваши расхождения во мнениях, вполне оправданные эмоции и реальные переживания превращаются в недостатки характера и доказательства вашей иррациональности.

Нарциссы сочиняют всяческие небылицы, перефразируя сказанное вами так, чтобы ваша позиция выглядела абсурдной или неприемлемой. Скажем, вы указываете деструктивному другу, что вам не нравится, каким тоном он с вами разговаривает. 

В ответ он перекручивает ваши слова: «Ах, а ты у нас, значит, само совершенство?» или «То есть я, по-твоему, плохой?» — хотя вы всего лишь выразили свои чувства. Это дает им возможность аннулировать ваше право на мысли и эмоции по поводу их неподобающего поведения и прививает вам чувство вины, когда вы пытаетесь установить границы.

Этот распространенный отвлекающий маневр является когнитивным искажением, которое называют «чтением мыслей». Деструктивные люди уверены, будто им известны ваши мысли и чувства. Они регулярно делают поспешные выводы на основании собственных реакций, вместо того, чтобы внимательно выслушать вас. 

Они действуют соответствующим образом на основе собственных иллюзий и заблуждений и никогда не извиняются за тот вред, который наносят в результате. Большие мастера вкладывать слова в чужие уста, они выставляют вас носителями совершенно дичайших намерений и мнений. 

Они обвиняют вас в том, что вы считаете их неадекватными, ещё до того, как вы сделаете замечание по поводу их поведения, и это тоже своеобразная форма упреждающей защиты.

Лучший способ провести четкую границу в общении с подобным человеком — просто сказать: «Я такого не говорил(а)», прекратив разговор, если он продолжит обвинять вас в том, чего вы не делали и не говорили. До тех пор пока деструктивный человек имеет возможность перекладывать вину и уводить разговор в сторону от собственного поведения, он продолжит внушать вам чувство стыда за то, что вы посмели ему в чем-то перечить.



*Придирки и смена правил игры*

Разница между конструктивной и деструктивной критикой — отсутствие личных нападок и недостижимых стандартов. Эти так называемые «критики» не имеют ни малейшего желания помочь вам стать лучше — им просто нравится придираться, унижать и делать из вас козла отпущения. 

Самовлюбленные садисты и социопаты прибегают к софизму, который называется «смена правил игры», чтобы гарантировать, что у них есть все основания быть постоянно недовольными вами.Это когда, даже после того, как вы предоставили всевозможные доказательства в подтверждения своего аргумента или приняли все возможные меры для удовлетворения их просьбы, они предъявляют вам новое требование или хотят больше доказательств.

У вас успешная карьера? Нарцисс будет придираться, почему вы до сих пор не мультимиллионер. Вы удовлетворили его потребность в том, чтобы с ним круглосуточно нянчились? А теперь докажите, что можете оставаться «независимой». 

Правила игры будут постоянно меняться и запросто могут даже противоречить друг другу; единственная цель этой игры — заставить вас добиваться внимания и одобрения нарцисса.

Постоянно завышая планку ожиданий или вовсе заменяя их новыми, деструктивные манипуляторы способны привить вам всепроникающее чувство никчемности и постоянный страх несоответствия. Выделяя один незначительный эпизод или один ваш промах и раздувая его до гигантских размеров, нарцисс вынуждает вас забыть о собственных достоинствах и вместо этого все время переживать из-за своих слабостей или недостатков.

Это заставляет вас думать о новых ожиданиях, которым вам теперь придется соответствовать, и в результате вы из кожи вон лезете, чтобы удовлетворить любое его требование, — а в итоге оказывается, что он обращается с вами все так же плохо.

Не ведитесь на придирки и смену правил игры — если человек предпочитает снова и снова обсасывать какой-то незначительный эпизод, при этом не обращая внимания на все ваши попытки подтвердить свою правоту или удовлетворить его требования, значит, им движет вовсе не желание понять вас. Им движет желание внушить вам чувство, что вы должны постоянно стремиться заслужить его одобрение. Цените и одобряйте себя. Знайте, вы — цельная личность, и не должны постоянно чувствовать себя неблагодарной или недостойной.


*Смена темы, чтобы уйти от ответственности*

Этот маневр я называю «синдром А-как-же-я?». Это буквальное отступление от обсуждаемой темы с целю перевести внимание на совершенно другую. Нарциссам не хочется обсуждать вопрос их личной ответственности, поэтому они уводят разговор в нужную им сторону. Вы жалуетесь, что он не уделяет время детям? Он напомнит вам об ошибке, которую вы допустили семь лет назад. Этот маневр не знает ни временных, ни тематических рамок и часто начинается со слов: «А когда ты…»

На общественном уровне эти приемы используются, чтобы сорвать дискуссии, которые ставят под сомнение статус-кво. Разговор о правах геев, например, может быть сорван, стоит лишь кому-то из участников поднять вопрос о другой насущной проблеме, отвлекая всеобщее внимание от изначального спора.

Как отмечает Тара Мосс, автор книги «Speaking Out: A 21st Century Handbook for Women and Girls», для надлежащего рассмотрения и решения вопросов нужна конкретика — это не значит, что поднятые попутно темы не важны, это просто значит, что для каждой темы есть свое время и свой контекст.

Не отвлекайтесь; если кто-то пытается подменить понятия, используйте метод «заевшей пластинки», как я его называю: продолжайте упорно повторять факты, не уходя в сторону от темы. Переведите стрелки обратно, скажите: «Я сейчас не об этом. Давай не будем отвлекаться». Если не поможет, прекратите разговор и направьте свою энергию в более полезное русло — например, найдите собеседника, не застрявшего в умственном развитии на уровне трехлетнего малыша.


*Скрытые и явные угрозы*

Нарциссы и прочие деструктивные личности чувствуют себя очень некомфортно, когда их вера в то, что весь мир им обязан, ложное чувство превосходства или колоссальное самолюбие ставятся кем-то под сомнение. Они склонны выдвигать необоснованные требования к другим — и при этом наказывать вас за несоответствие их недостижимым ожиданиям.

Вместо того, чтобы зрело решать разногласия и искать компромисс, они пытаются лишить вас права на собственное мнение, стремясь приучить бояться последствий любого несогласия с ними или несоблюдения их требований. На любое разногласие они отвечают ультиматумом, их стандартная реакция — «делай так, иначе я сделаю эдак».

Если в ответ на ваши попытки обозначить грань или высказать отличное мнение вы слышите приказной тон и угрозы, будь то завуалированные намеки или подробные обещания наказаний, это верный признак: перед вами человек, который уверен, что ему все должны, и он никогда не пойдет на компромисс. Примите угрозы всерьез и покажите нарциссу, что вы не шутите: по возможности задокументируйте их и сообщите в надлежащие инстанции.


*Оскорбления*

Нарциссы превентивно раздувают из мухи слона, стоит им почуять малейшую угрозу своему чувству превосходства. В их понимании только они всегда правы, и всякий, кто посмеет сказать иначе, наносит им нарциссическую травму, приводящую к нарциссической ярости. 

По словам д-ра Марка Гулстона, нарциссическая ярость — результат не низкой самооценки, а скорее уверенности в собственной непогрешимости и ложного чувства превосходства.

У самых низких представителей этого типа нарциссическая ярость принимает форму оскорблений, когда им не удается иначе повлиять на ваше мнение или эмоции.Оскорбления — простой и быстрый способ обидеть, унизить и высмеять ваши умственные способности, внешний вид или поведение, попутно лишая вас права быть человеком со своим собственным мнением.

Оскорбления также могут быть использованы, чтобы критиковать ваши убеждения, мнения и идеи. Обоснованная точка зрения или убедительное опровержение внезапно становится «смешным» или «идиотским» в руках нарцисса или социопата, который чувствует себя уязвленным, но не может ничего возразить по существу. 

Не найдя в себе сил атаковать вашу аргументацию, нарцисс атакует вас самих, стремясь всеми возможными способами подорвать ваш авторитет и поставить под сомнение ваши умственные способности. Как только в ход идут оскорбления, необходимо прервать дальнейшее общение и недвусмысленно заявить, что вы не намерены это терпеть. 

Не принимайте это на свой счет: поймите, они прибегают к оскорблениям только потому, что им неведомы другие способы донести свою точку зрения.

----------


## Veronika

Продолжение 2:



*«Дрессировка»*

Деструктивные люди приучают вас ассоциировать свои сильные стороны, таланты и счастливые воспоминания с жестоким обращением, разочарованиями и неуважением. С этой целью они как бы невзначай допускают уничижительные высказывания о ваших качествах и свойствах, которыми они сами когда-то восхищались, а также саботируют ваши цели, портят вам праздники, отпуска и выходные. 

Они могут даже изолировать вас от друзей и близких и сделать вас финансово зависимыми от них. Вас, как собак Павлова, по сути «дрессируют», вырабатывая у вас боязнь делать всё то, что когда-то делало вашу жизнь насыщенной.

Нарциссы, социопаты, психопаты и прочие деструктивные личности делают это, чтобы отвлечь всё внимание на себя и на то, как вы можете удовлетворять их потребности. Если какой-то внешний фактор может помешать им целиком и полностью контролировать вашу жизнь, они стремятся его уничтожить. Им нужно всё время находиться в центре внимания. На этапе идеализации вы были центром мира нарцисса — а теперь нарцисс должен быть центром вашего мира.

Кроме того, нарциссы по природе своей патологически ревнивы и не выносят мысли о том, что-то может хотя бы на самую малость оградить вас от их влияния. Для них ваше счастье представляет собой все, что недоступно им в их эмоционально скудном существовании. 

В конце концов, если вы обнаружите, что можете получать уважение, любовь и поддержку от кого-то недеструктивного, то что удержит вас от того, чтобы расстаться с ними? В руках деструктивного человека «дрессировка» — действенный способ заставить вас ходить на цыпочках и всегда останавливаться на полпути к мечте.


*Клевета и преследование*

Когда деструктивные личности не могут контролировать то, как вы воспринимаете себя, они начинают контролировать то, как другие воспринимают вас; они принимают роль мученика, выставляя вас деструктивными. 

Клевета и сплетни — это упреждающий удар, призванный разрушить вашу репутацию и очернить ваше имя, чтобы у вас не осталось поддержки на тот случай, если вы всё же решитесь разорвать отношения и уйти от деструктивного партнера. Они даже могут преследовать и изводить вас или ваших знакомых, якобы чтобы «разоблачить» вас; такое «разоблачение» -лишь способ скрыть свое собственное деструктивное поведение, проецируя его на вас.

Иногда сплетни ожесточают друг против друга двоих или даже целые группы людей. Жертва в деструктивных отношениях с нарциссом часто не знает, что о ней говорят, пока отношения длятся, но обычно вся правда выплывает наружу, когда они рушатся.

Деструктивные люди будут сплетничать у вас за спиной (и в лицо тоже), рассказывать о вас гадости вашим или своим близким, распускать слухи, выставляющие вас агрессором, а их — жертвой, и приписывать вам именно такие поступки, обвинения в которых с вашей стороны они больше всего опасаются. 

Кроме того, они будут методично, скрытно и намеренно обижать вас, чтобы потом приводить ваши реакции в качестве доказательства того, что именно они являются «жертвой» в ваших отношениях.

Лучший способ противодействовать клевете — это всегда держать себя в руках и придерживаться фактов. Это особенно актуально для конфликтных разводов с нарциссами, которые могут специально провоцировать вас, чтобы потом использовать ваши реакции против вас. 

По возможности документируйте любые формы преследования, запугивания и оскорбления (в т. ч. онлайн), старайтесь общаться с нарциссом только через своего адвоката. Если речь идет о преследовании и запугивании, стоит обратиться к правоохранителям; желательно найти адвоката, который хорошо разбирается в нарциссическом расстройстве личности. Ваша честность и искренность будут говорить сами за себя, когда с нарцисса начнет сползать маска.


*Бомбардировка любовью и обесценивание*

Деструктивные люди проводят вас через этап идеализации, пока вы не клюнете на приманку и не начнете с ними дружеские или романтические отношения. Тогда они принимаются обесценивать вас, выражая презрение ко всему, что их изначально в вас привлекло. 

Другой типичный случай — когда деструктивный человек возносит вас на пьедестал и принимается агрессивно обесценивать и унижать кого-то другого, кто угрожает его чувству превосходства.

Нарциссы делают это постоянно: они ругают своих бывших при новых партнерах/партнершах, и со временем начинают относиться к новым с таким же пренебрежением. В конечном итоге любая партнерша нарцисса испытает на себе всё то же, что и предыдущие. 

В таких отношениях вы неизбежно станете очередной бывшей, которую он будет точно так же поносить при своей следующей подруге. Просто вы этого еще не знаете. Поэтому не забывайте о методе бомбардировки любовью, если поведение вашего партнера с другими резко контрастирует с той приторной слащавостью, которую он демонстрирует в отношениях с вами.

Как советует инструктор по личностному росту Венди Пауэлл, хороший способ противостоять любовным бомбардировкам со стороны человека, который кажется вам потенциально деструктивным, — это не торопиться. 

Учтите: то, как человек отзывается о других, может предвещать то, как он однажды будет относиться к вам.


*Превентивная оборона*

Когда кто-то усиленно подчеркивает, что он(а) — «хороший парень» или «хорошая девушка», сразу принимается говорить, что вам стоит «доверять ему (ей)», или ни с того ни с сего уверяет вас в своей честности — будьте осторожны.

Деструктивные и склонные к насилию личности преувеличивают свою способность быть добрыми и сострадательными. Они часто говорят вам, что вы должны им «доверять», без предварительного создания прочной основы для такого доверия. 

Они могут умело «маскироваться», изображая высокий уровень сочувствия и сопереживания в начале ваших отношений, только чтобы потом раскрыть свою истинную личину. Когда цикл насилия достигает этапа обесценивания, маска начинает сползать, и вы видите их истинную сущность: ужасающе холодную, черствую и пренебрежительную.

Подлинно хорошим людям редко приходится постоянно хвалиться своими положительными качествами — они скорее источают тепло, чем говорят об этом, и знают, что поступки гораздо важнее слов. Они знают, что доверие и уважение — это улица с двусторонним движением, требующая взаимности, а не постоянного внушения.

Чтобы противостоять превентивной обороне, задумайтесь, почему человек подчеркивает свои хорошие качества. Потому что думает, что вы ему не доверяете, — или потому что знает, что не заслуживает доверия? Судите не по пустым словам, а по поступкам; именно поступки сообщат вам, соответствует ли человек перед вами тому, за которого себя выдает.


*Триангуляция*

Отсылка к мнению, точке зрения или угрозе привлечения постороннего человека в динамику общения называется «триангуляцией». Распространенный прием для утверждения правоты деструктивного индивида и обесценивания реакций его жертвы, триангуляция часто приводит к возникновению любовных треугольников, в которых вы чувствуете себя беззащитной и неуравновешенной.

Нарциссы обожают триангулировать партнера/партнершу с незнакомыми людьми, коллегами, бывшими супругами, друзьями и даже членами семьи, чтобы вызвать в них ревность и неуверенность. Они также используют мнение других, чтобы подтвердить свою точку зрения.

Этот маневр призван отвлечь ваше внимание от психологического насилияи представить нарцисса в положительном образе популярного, желанного человека. Плюс вы начинаете сомневаться в себе: раз Мэри согласна с Томом, выходит, я всё-таки неправа? На самом деле, нарциссы с удовольствием «пересказывают» вам гадости, якобы сказанные о вас другими, при том что сами говорят гадости у вас за спиной.

Чтобы противостоять триангуляции, помните: с кем бы ни триангулировал вас нарцисс, этот человек также триангулирован вашими отношениями с нарциссом. По сути, нарцисс руководит всеми ролями. Ответьте ему собственной «триангуляцией» — найдите поддержку третьей стороны, неподвластной ему, и не забывайте о том, что ваша позиция тоже имеет ценность.

----------


## Veronika

Продолжение 3:



*Заманить и притвориться невинным*

Деструктивные личности создают ложное чувство безопасности, чтобы им было проще продемонстрировать свою жестокость. Стоит такому человеку втянуть вас в бессмысленную, случайную ссору — и она быстро перерастет в разборки, потому что ему неведомо чувство уважения. 

Мелкое несогласие может оказаться приманкой, и даже если сначала вы будете сдерживаться в рамках вежливости, то быстро поймете, что им руководит зловредное желание вас унизить.

«Заманив» вас невинным на первый взгляд комментарием, замаскированным под рациональный довод, они начинают играть с вами. Помните: нарциссам известны ваши слабости, неприятные фразы, подрывающие вашу самоуверенность, и больные темы, вскрывающие старые раны, — и они используют эти знания в своих кознях, чтобы спровоцировать вас. 

После того, как вы проглотите наживу целиком, нарцисс успокоится и будет невинно спрашивать, «в порядке» ли вы, уверяя, что «не хотел» бередить вам душу. Эта напускная невинность застает вас врасплох и вынуждает поверить, что он на самом деле не собирался причинять вам боль, пока это не начинает происходить так часто, что вы не можете дальше отрицать его очевидной злонамеренности.

Желательно сразу понять, когда вас пытаются заманить, чтобы как можно раньше прекратить общение. Распространенные приемы заманивания — провокационные заявления, оскорбления, обидные обвинения или необоснованные обобщения. 

Доверьтесь интуиции: если какая-то фраза показалась вам какой-то «не такой», и это ощущение не прошло даже после того, как собеседник ее растолковал, — возможно, это сигнал, что стоит не торопясь осмыслить ситуацию, прежде чем реагировать.


*Проверка границ и тактика пылесоса*

Нарциссы, социопаты и прочие деструктивные личности постоянно проверяют ваши границы, чтобы понять, какие из них можно нарушать. Чем больше нарушений им удастся совершить безнаказанно, тем дальше они зайдут.

Именно поэтому люди, пережившие эмоциональное и физическое насилие, часто сталкиваются с еще более жестоким обращением всякий раз, когда решают вернуться к своим обидчикам.

Насильники нередко прибегают к «тактике пылесоса», как бы «засасывая» свою жертву обратно сладкими обещаниями, поддельными раскаяниями и пустыми словами о том, как они изменяться, только чтобы подвергнуть ее новым издевательствам. 

В больном сознании обидчика эта проверка границ служит наказанием за попытку противостоять насилию, а также за возвращение к нему. Когда нарцисс пытается начать всё «с нуля», укрепите границы еще сильнее,а не отступайте от них.

Помните: манипуляторы не реагируют на эмпатию и сочувствие. Они реагируют только на последствия.


*Агрессивные уколы под видом шуток*

Скрытые нарциссы любят говорить вам гадости. Они выдают их за «просто шутки», как бы оставляя за собой право отпускать отвратительные комментарии, сохраняя при этом невинное спокойствие. Но стоит вам разозлиться грубым, неприятным замечаниям, как они обвиняют вас в отсутствии чувства юмора. Это распространенный прием при словесных оскорблениях.

Манипулятора выдает презрительная ухмылка и садистский блеск в глазах: подобно хищнику, играющему с добычей, он получает удовольствие от того, что может безнаказанно обижать вас. Это ведь всего лишь шутка, так? 

Не так. Это способ внушить вам, что его оскорбления — всего лишь шутка, способ перевести разговор с его жестокости на вашу мнимую сверхчувствительность. В таких случаях важно стоять на своем и дать понять, что вы не потерпите такого обращения.

Когда вы обратите внимание манипулятора на эти скрытые оскорбления, он запросто может прибегнуть к газлайтингу, но продолжайте отстаивать свою позицию, что его поведение неприемлемо, а если не поможет, прекращайте с ним общение.


*Снисходительный сарказм и покровительственный тон*

Принижение и унижение других — сильная сторона деструктивного человека, и тон голоса — лишь один из многих инструментов в его арсенале. Отпускать в адрес друг друга саркастические ремарки бывает весело, когда это взаимно, но нарцисс прибегает к сарказму исключительно как к способу манипуляции и унижения. А если вас это задевает, значит, вы «излишне чувствительны».

Ничего, что сам он закатывает истерики всякий раз, когда кто-то осмеливается критиковать его раздутое эго, — нет, это именно жертва «сверхчувствительна». Когда к вам постоянно относятся как к ребенку и оспаривают каждое ваше высказывание, у вас развивается естественная боязнь выражать свои чувства, не опасаясь выговора. 

Такая самоцензура избавляет насильника от необходимости затыкать вам рот, потому что вы делаете это самостоятельно.

Столкнувшись со снисходительной манерой поведения или покровительственным тоном, четко и ясно заявите об этом. Вы не заслужили того, чтобы с вами говорили, как с ребенком, и уж тем более вы не обязаны молчать в угоду чьей-то мании величия.


*Пристыжение*

«Как тебе не стыдно!» — любимая присказка деструктивных людей. Хотя ее можно услышать и от людей вполне нормальных, в устах нарцисса и психопата пристыжение — действенный метод борьбы со всякими взглядами и поступками, угрожающими их безраздельной власти. 

Он также применяется, чтобы уничтожить и свести на нет чувство собственного достоинства жертвы: если жертва осмелится чем-то гордиться, то внушение ей стыда за этот конкретный признак, качество или достижение может понизить ее самооценку и на корню задушить всякую гордость.

Нарциссы, социопаты и психопаты любят использовать ваши раны против вас самих; они могут даже добиться того, что вам будет стыдно за перенесенные вами обиды или насилие, нанося вам новую психологическую травму.

Вы пережили насилие в детстве? Нарцисс или социопат будет внушать вам, что вы это каким-то образом заслужили, или хвастать о собственном счастливом детстве, чтобы вызвать у вас чувства неадекватности и ничтожности. 

Разве можно придумать лучший способ обидеть вас, чем расковырять старые раны? Как врач наоборот, деструктивный человек стремится углубить вашу рану, а не залечить ее.

Если вы подозреваете, что имеете дело с деструктивным человеком, постарайтесьскрыть от него свои уязвимые стороны или давние психотравмы. Пока он не докажет, что ему можно доверять, не стоит сообщать ему сведения, которые могут быть потом использованы против вас.



*Контроль*

Самое главное: деструктивные люди стремятся контролировать вас любым доступным способом. Они изолируют вас, управляют вашими финансами и кругом общения, распоряжаются каждым аспектом вашей жизни. Но самый мощный инструмент в их арсенале — это игра на ваших чувствах.

Именно поэтому нарциссы и социопаты создают конфликтные ситуации на ровном месте, лишь бы вы чувствовали себя неуверенно и нестабильно. Именно поэтому они постоянно спорят по мелочам и злятся по малейшему поводу. 

Именно поэтому они эмоционально замыкаются, а потом снова кидаются вас идеализировать, как только чувствуют, что теряют контроль. Именно поэтому они колеблются между своей истинной и ложной сущностями, а вы никогда не чувствуете себя психологически безопасно, потому что не можете понять, что ваш партнер представляет собой на самом деле.

Чем больше власти они имеют над вашими эмоциями, тем сложнее вам будет доверять своим чувствам и осознавать, что вы стали жертвой психологического насилия. Изучив манипулятивные приемы и то, как они подрывают вашу веру в себя, вы сможете понять, с чем столкнулись, и хотя бы постараться восстановить контроль над собственной жизнью и держаться подальше от деструктивных людей.

----------


## Veronika

> Любить меня - это каждый день заново вытаскивать меня из петли
> 
> Легко любить меня, когда я в хорошем настроении, накрашена, приятно пахну, когда на мне короткое платье и туфли. Но если уж ты на это подписался - люби меня такую, какая я каждый день - грязную, голодную, уставшую, заплаканную, вечно больную, с потухшим взглядом. Люби меня, когда я приползу к двери твоего дома, еле живая, может быть, истекающая кровью. Люби меня, когда я буду валяться на полу с опухшим от слез лицом, растрепанная, буду выть от боли. Люби меня, когда я буду лежать на больничной койке, когда от моего тела останутся кожа да кости. Люби, когда я буду настолько пьяной, что не смогу слепить и двух слов. Когда я скажу, что хочу покончить с собой, да, и тогда нужно будет меня любить. 
> Любить меня - это каждый день заново вытаскивать меня из петли. 
> Любить меня - это помогать мне бороться с психическими расстройствами. 
> Любить меня - нести меня на себе, когда я упаду от усталости. 
> Это - вытирать мои слезы, лечить мою депрессию и защищать меня от меня самой. 
> А если ты на это не согласен, то не люби меня вовсе.


 _"Когда ты, любимая, наплачешься, придешь в себя и твои аппетиты вырастут, ты спросишь меня: а почему у других уже есть это и то? А почему у других мужья добились? А я отвечу тебе: я все эти годы занимался утиранием твоих слез, любимая, и снятием стресса после каждого погружения в твой Океан Безысходности. Так незаметно годы и пролетели._

_Я бы тоже спросил тебя любимая: если у тебя есть я, о чем ты плачешь? Если тебе нужен не я, а что-то другое, быть может, нужно отпустить тебя, чтобы ты обрела предмет своего вожделения? Уж если ты постоянно плачешь, значит я тебе Этого точно дать не могу?"_

----------


## Veronika

"Общество - это люди, которых вы не переносите"

https://lifehacker.ru/2013/08/15/unhappy-21/

----------


## Veronika

_"Если в отношениях нет надежности и признания их ценности - грош цена таким отношениям, какими бы бонусами они не обладали. Если любая мелочь является угрозой для их существования - это не отношения, а времяпрепровождение. Главная возможность и достоинство отношений по сравнению с времяпрепровождением - это тот уровень безопасности, который позволяет перестать их бдить и контролировать, и перевести свое внимание на раскрытие своего потенциала в этих отношениях."_
Нина Рубштейн

----------


## Veronika

http://evo-lutio.livejournal.com/390064.html

Речь о троллинге пойдет: о том, как работает троллинг, зачем это троллям, в чем сила троллей, в чем их слабость, и как от троллинга защищаться. 

Для любого человека, который каким-то образом презентует себя в Сети: фотографии выкладывает, посты пишет, комментарии под чужими постами оставляет, тема троллинга очень актуальна. 

Сразу хочу оговориться, без уважения к троллям изучать их бесполезно. Это общее правило: не уважаешь, не поймешь. Любого явления касается, но троллей особенно. Потому что неуважение людей - самое лучшее прикрытие для троллей, то, что обеспечивает им успех. Пока вы относитесь к троллям презрительно или брезгливо, они вас спокойно едят. Причем делают это не только лохматые сетевые тролли, которым заняться больше нечем, но и обычные люди, прибегающие к троллингу иногда, по случаю. 

Что едят тролли?

Тролли едят ваше внимание. Многие из вас в курсе, как значимость фигуры растет от внимания. Это касается и собственной фигуры, она растет, когда в вашу сторону идет внимание. Некоторые люди боятся негативного внимания и закрываются от него, избегают его, а тролли всеядны, они любое внимание умеют есть и увеличивать значимость своей фигуры, и в своем поле, и в поле других. Растут. Чем больше вы уделяете троллю внимания, тем он сильней, и это не просто слова. Он действительно сильней: у него поднимается настроение, он чувствует свою значимость и правоту, он смотрит на вас сверху и энергии у него больше. 

Настоящие тролли негативное внимание предпочитают позитивному, поскольку оно более насыщено эмоционально, идет более сильным и непрерывным потоком. Психика человека устроена таким образом, чтобы прежде всего обращать внимание на опасности, защищаться от угроз, поэтому тем, кого люди ненавидят, на кого они злятся и обижаются, кому они что-то хотят доказать, они отдают больше внимания, чем тем, на кого они спокойно любуются. При любовании человек не особенно отвлекается от себя, он держит свою фигуру в фокусе, а вот в состоянии ненависти и обиды и вражды выходит из своих границ и в буквальном смысле слова теряет себя. Он может слить столько эмоционально насыщенного внимания, что совершенно ослабеет, может даже заболеть. Либо в ослабевшем и расшатанном состоянии может натворить каких-то глупостей и ошибок в своей жизни. Именно этим опасны тролли. Именно этим они промышляют. Все, то же самое, что и в джунглях: борьба за территорию влияния, за пищу и жизненную энергию. Пищевая цепь. 

В чем сила троллей?

Сила настоящих троллей в адекватной самооценке. Они скромны. Да, если тролль не скромен, то это не настоящий тролль, никого съесть он не способен, его и самого легко проглотить. Тролль ничего не хочет вам доказать (это вы ему хотите) и он готов принять тот факт, что вы считаете его 1)ничтожеством, 2)аморальным типом, 3)поедателем дерьма, 4)неудачником по жизни. Это не значит, что тролль думает о себе плохо. Нет, он ничего конкретного о себе не думает и собой вполне доволен, но вот ваше мнение о нем его не беспокоит, он разрешает вам думать о нем все, что угодно. И этим он силен. Неплохие границы, заметили? Если у троллей границы плохие, это не тролли. 

Из-за того, что самооценка у троллей адекватная, им не нужна корона и не нужно белое пальто. Но они очень хорошо видят вашу корону и ваше белое пальтишко и облизываются, потому что корона и белое пальто всегда (!) прикрывают уязвимости. Если заметил на ком корону, под ней - дыра. Заметил белое пальто, под ним - дыры. В эти дыры можно сунуть свой хоботок и пить кровь. 

Сразу скажу, что главный способ охоты на троллей - показать им свою фальшивую корону или бутафорское белое пальто. Можно собрать вокруг себя толпу голодных троллей, если сделать вид, что вы чем-то очень в себе гордитесь или превозноситесь (учительский тон - красная тряпка для троллей). Тролли тут же набегут, но если вы их кормить вниманием не будете, то есть проигнорируете (не внешне, а действительно внимания не обратите) останутся очень злы на вас, и могут начать за вами таскаться, чтобы найти другие дыры и все-таки пожрать. Они могут бегать за вами и таким образом можно съесть много троллей, особенно начинающих, но не переоцените себя. Это получится, только если короны у вас на самом деле нет, нисколько. Им она померещилась, а на самом деле нет. Вы не считаете себя самым умным. И белого пальто тоже нет, то есть вы готовы согласиться с тем, что вы человек плохой, непорядочный, нечестный, с точки зрения разных людей. Согласны? Точно? Значит вы в безопасности. Но если вас возмущает эта мысль и вы готовы доказывать, что вы человек нравственный, лучше вам троллей не дразнить, сожрут. 

Многих, возможно, охватило чувство брезгливости при упоминании, что троллей можно есть. Вот вы брезгуете троллями, а они вами нет. Поэтому они и сильней. На самом деле, если тролль бегает за вами, тратит время и скармливает вам себя, это не ваше дело. Это вне вашего локуса, пусть скармливает, таков закон природы. Если вы будете ходить и помогать троллям не скармливаться вам, доставая их из мышеловок, вы скормите себя. Пусть скармливаются, если хотят. Ваша популярность от этого будет расти, никто так не привлекает внимание к вам как тролли. Это рекламные волонтеры (хотя задача их - вас съесть). Даже если вам наплевать на популярность (и это не страх, а реальное безразличие), но не бороться же с ней? Лучше следите за своими настройками эго и направляйте свою энергию на полезные дела. 

Здесь же опишу главную слабость троллей. Они имеют бреши в ресурсах, им недостает увлеченности своей жизнью, поэтому они разбойничают. Они должны все время подпитывать себя, запасов у них нет. Поэтому стоит троллю потратить на вас время и не получить с вас корм, он чувствует себя таким голодным, что может начать скармливать себя вам в надежде отыграться. Как азартный игрок. Конечно это касается мелких троллей. Крупные тролли не гоняются за дичью, а расставляют силки. Тем не менее, если вы человек занятый своей жизнью и действительно увлеченный, вы сильней троллей. Они, чаще всего, бездельники (иначе были бы сыты). Но. Вы сильней только в том случае, если ваши настройки эго (самооценка, границы) в порядке. В противном случае тролль все-таки наделает в вас дырок и устроит себе пир. 

ПС

----------


## Veronika

Продолжение:


Как тролли делают дырки в ваших границах?

В основном, вопросами и вбросами. 

Любой вопрос - это уже позиция сверху, но люди почему-то думают, что если им задают вопрос, то их уважают, интересуются их экспертным мнением. Иногда да, в сфере работы или дружбы. Случайные люди вопрос задают, чтобы направить внимание человека в сторону своих интересов, обратить его на себя, развернуть и рассмотреть или поспорить, иногда даже в лужу посадить. 

Тролли задают либо туповатые вопросы, либо каверзные и кощунственные, либо из другой оперы, и человек начинает нервничать. Корона его нагревается, ему кажется, что если вопрошающий тупит, то он сам плохо донес свою мысль и надо объяснить этому тупице получше. Каверзный вопрос выглядит как скрытый и подлый пинок, отвечающий кидается сражаться в ответ и тоже очень нервничает. Отвечая на вопрос из другой оперы он тоже нервничает и требует задавать ему правильные вопросы, сам при этом понимая, что требовать ничего не может, и нервничая от этого еще больше. 

Вдумайтесь в слово "нервничать". Нервные импульсы ускоряются, сердце колотится сильней, руки потеют, человек тратит много энергии. Но тратит не на какое-то важное дело или построение полезной для себя коммуникации, тратит на то, чтобы доказать троллю свою силу, ум и доброту. Тролль чувствует себя очень важной фигурой в поле человека, а для него самого человек - пустое место, его мнение безразлично, доказать он ему ничего не хочет. И когда человек видит, что это так, он догадывается из-под короны, что над ним поиздевались. Тролль задал какой-то глупый или энергоемкий вопрос и занялся другими делами, а человек сидел и целый час сочинял эмоциональный обстоятельный ответ, потратив на это вагон сил, времени, нервов. Пока он сочинял, он думал, что сумеет поразить тролля, но следующий же тупой комментарий показал, что тот даже не читал этот ответ (хотя обрадовался размеру полотна)и ему все равно. 

Многие, кормящие троллей, думают, что пишут памфлет не для тролля, а для других читателей. Но читатели тоже видят, что вы распинаетесь перед троллем или перед тем, кому вы безразличны, для кого ни вы, ни выше мнение не существуют. И какими бы логичными ни были ваши слова, это бисер перед свиньями, для читателей вы - клоун на арене, они видят, что у вас горит корона и вам хочется победить своей надувной палицей. Победить того, кто как Змей Горыныч в анекдоте даже на бой не выходил, а Иван-царевич три часа кричит ему в задницу, думая, что это пещера. 

Чтобы не стать жертвой тролля, надо смириться с тем, что многим людям ваше мнение - до лампочки. По-настоящему смириться, а не умозрительно. Если вы думаете, что смирились, но при любом тычке в границы кидаетесь что-то доказывать, вы не хотите верить в то, что вы безразличны, вы уверены, что являетесь значительным для каждого или сейчас станете, еще немного о себе рассказав. 

Вброс - это тот же каверзный, тупой или кощунственный вопрос, но заданный не вам персонально, а в пространство. Вы же этот вопрос принимаете на свой счет, потому что он попадает в поле вашего внимания, а вы эгоцентричны. Вам кажется, что вброс тролля задевает именно вас и вы должны немедленно вступить в борьбу с ним. 

Но как вы собираетесь вступить в борьбу с троллем? Тролль ведь сделал вброс не для того, чтобы поделиться чем-то личным, а чтобы обратить на себя внимание. Вы хотите напугать ежа голой задницей, когда бежите и ругаете тролля под его постом. Если это тролль, он рад этому. Ему приятно, что вас так бомбит, что вы нервничаете, что вы думаете о нем и никак не можете успокоиться, что вы так уязвимы, что вы увеличиваете число просмотров его странички, что вы так искренне пытаетесь что-то доказать, научить его чему-то, воспитать, пока он плюет на вас с балкона и потешается над вашей короной. Тролль чувствует свою силу, потому что видит, как легко манипулировать эмоциями людей, как долго и отчаянно дымится их белое пальто, стоит хоть немного дернуть за полу. А плащ спасателя так и вовсе полыхает. 

Тролли - люди неприятные, однако, во-первых, тоже достойны уважения (уважая тролля, вы защищаетесь от него), во-вторых, кое-чему у них все-таки можно поучиться (неплохим настройкам эго, например). 

Защититься от троллей можно (не отвечать на странные вопросы и вообще поменьше отвечать, не реагировать на вбросы, не доказывать ничего никому, не вступать в дискуссии с незнакомцами) но сам страх перед троллями скармливает вас им. Вы боитесь троллей и стараетесь вести себя тихо и незаметно. В какой-то мере это помогает отрефлексировать корону, перестать хвастаться и глупо подставляться, следить за багами, но если вы слишком боитесь, что вас заденут, унизят, подвергнут критике и обсмеют, вы начинаете жить в подвале. Вам страшно высунуться на свет. Тролль ходит свободно и делает, что хочет, а вы прячетесь и боитесь заявить о себе. Вы уступаете троллям свою территорию. 

Это самое неприятное следствие троллинга. Некоторые умные и тонкие люди исчезают из публичного пространства, чтобы не связываться с троллями. Но это закон джунглей на данном этапе эволюции. Если ты умный, но имеешь плохие границы и уязвимую самооценку, твой ум не поможет тебе реализоваться, разве что ты сумеешь отрефлексировать свои слабости, поправишь локус контроля, а не займешь позицию "этот мир жесток и он не для меня". 

Публичная персона совсем избежать троллей не может, совсем не подкармливать их - тоже нет, однако слегка их подкармливая, она может использовать их стадами себе в пищу. И если снять белое пальто, тролли вполне съедобные твари.

Сталкивались с троллингом? Как впечатления? Сами троллите? С какой целью, зачем?

----------


## DanaF

Я считаю, что если есть проблемы то их необходимо решать сразу, не затягивать. К примеру , сейчас же есть хорошие специалисты, к которым в любой момент можно обратиться. Если надо оставлю тут контакты психиатрической клиники Одесса https://ridni-ludy.com/kontakty/ Родные люди, можете к ним обращаться.

----------

